# Family "ghost" stories?



## ZEROPILOT

Does anyone else have family "ghost" stories? Maybe not actual ghosts, but real events that are too strange for you to understand?
While I myself have had some unexplained (to me) incidents from about the age of 5 until about 17, what I'll share with you now is something that happened 40 years ago to my great aunts. The two nutty, never married sisters of my grandmother. They were both very odd. But this story made the local news as well as the newspaper:

One day when my aunts arrived home from shopping they met a young boy who was shoveling snow from their driveway. He asked to be paid. Then said that the lady upstairs in the house asked him to clear the driveway and that she would pay him when he was finished. This alarmed my aunts because they lived alone and when the looked up on the second floor they could see an open window. A window that never had been opened by anyone because the wooden frame had been stuck for decades and painted over many times. It was a very old house.
They had a neighbor call the police.
They entered after the police found no one in the house and saw no damage or vandalism. All doors were still locked.
My aunts then entered the house and saw that nothing was stolen or damaged, but everything. Every piece of furniture, items on dressers, every article in the house had been moved the the exact other side. Like a mirror image. Including undisturbed bedding on backward facing beds as well as a very heavy "China cabinet" that had previously taken two large men to place in the living room, moved across the room with no marks on the floor, The dust still intact around where it had sat before still in the shape of the cabinet. The items in the cabinet had all swapped positions as well.

After this, the family never discounted their stories. And other family members had their own stories in the years that followed.

This would have made for a better Halloween thread. Sorry.


----------



## Chizbad




----------



## Yvonne G

Having been raised Catholic, and attending Catholic schools clear up to my senior year of high school, ghosts are not in my repertoire. Your tale is interesting, but I wonder if it has been embellished by family members through the multiple tellings over the years. Also, did the snow-shoveller receive his payment? And who do your family think the ghost was?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does anyone else have family "ghost" stories? Maybe not actual ghosts, but real events that are too strange for you to understand?
> While I myself have had some unexplained (to me) incidents from about the age of 5 until about 17, what I'll share with you now is something that happened 40 years ago to my great aunts. The two nutty, never married sisters of my grandmother. They were both very odd. But this story made the local news as well as the newspaper:
> 
> One day when my aunts arrived home from shopping they met a young boy who was shoveling snow from their driveway. He asked to be paid. Then said that the lady upstairs in the house asked him to clear the driveway and that she would pay him when he was finished. This alarmed my aunts because they lived alone and when the looked up on the second floor they could see an open window. A window that never had been opened by anyone because the wooden frame had been stuck for decades and painted over many times. It was a very old house.
> They had a neighbor call the police.
> They entered after the police found no one in the house and saw no damage or vandalism. All doors were still locked.
> My aunts then entered the house and saw that nothing was stolen or damaged, but everything. Every piece of furniture, items on dressers, every article in the house had been moved the the exact other side. Like a mirror image. Including undisturbed bedding on backward facing beds as well as a very heavy "China cabinet" that had previously taken two large men to place in the living room, moved across the room with no marks on the floor, The dust still intact around where it had sat before still in the shape of the cabinet. The items in the cabinet had all swapped positions as well.
> 
> After this, the family never discounted their stories. And other family members had their own stories in the years that followed.
> 
> This would have made for a better Halloween thread. Sorry.


 WOW!!!! That's pretty amazing!!!! 

I'm trying to think if we have any family stories of unusual occurrences...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't believe in ghosts.
I was once on a beach in Northern France with three of my friends, all of us about 14 years old. 
It was misty but we all saw three warships out at sea.
Up on the cliff was an old world war two gun emplacement, all lit up and the guns swivelled around and flashed as they fired at the ships. There was no sound. The mist rolled in from the sea, or was it smoke? It smelled like smoke and it became very cold. 
We ran back to our hotel. 
The next day we went up to the gun emplacement. 
It was only an empty shell, no guns. 
I don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, Adam. . . you don't believe in ghosts? I get the impression you don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Having been raised Catholic, and attending Catholic schools clear up to my senior year of high school, ghosts are not in my repertoire. Your tale is interesting, but I wonder if it has been embellished by family members through the multiple tellings over the years. Also, did the snow-shoveller receive his payment? And who do your family think the ghost was?


I also went to catholic school. Now THAT was frightening.
The "hauntings" seem to skip generations and not follow blood lines. (why I don't think it's a haunting. Aside from the fact I also don't believe in ghosts)
That story is the only documented story. Though I've never seen the article. It's likely that at least part of it may be different.
It's just one of several very odd happenings that have happened in our family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So, Adam. . . you don't believe in ghosts? I get the impression you don't believe in ghosts.


Yeah, I may not have mentioned it.
But I don't believe in ghosts. 
I ain't afraid of no ghosts.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't believe in ghosts.
> I was once on a beach in Northern France with three of my friends, all of us about 14 years old.
> It was misty but we all saw three warships out at sea.
> Up on the cliff was an old world war two gun emplacement, all lit up and the guns swivelled around and flashed as they fired at the ships. There was no sound. The mist rolled in from the sea, or was it smoke? It smelled like smoke and it became very cold.
> We ran back to our hotel.
> The next day we went up to the gun emplacement.
> It was only an empty shell, no guns.
> I don't believe in ghosts.


I totally agree with that: don't either.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> So, Adam. . . you don't believe in ghosts? I get the impression you don't believe in ghosts.


Do you, Yvonne?


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'd give ghosts a better chance if they didn't only come out at night. When you can't see what is actually happening.

Like when camping out. During the day you see and hear a tree branch falling. At night that same branch is a mysterious monster because your imagination fills in the blanks.
What I'm interested in are things that don't seem to be easily explained.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm glad I didn't tell the best, creepiest story.
Rough crowd here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't believe in ghosts.
> I was once on a beach in Northern France with three of my friends, all of us about 14 years old.
> It was misty but we all saw three warships out at sea.
> Up on the cliff was an old world war two gun emplacement, all lit up and the guns swivelled around and flashed as they fired at the ships. There was no sound. The mist rolled in from the sea, or was it smoke? It smelled like smoke and it became very cold.
> We ran back to our hotel.
> The next day we went up to the gun emplacement.
> It was only an empty shell, no guns.
> I don't believe in ghosts.


I get uncomfortable calling all odd behavior "GHOSTS".
There is a LOT of unexplained stuff that happens. That's a fact. And it's human nature to want to rationalize it.
This stuff has always fascinated me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I get uncomfortable calling all odd behavior "GHOSTS".
> There is a LOT of unexplained stuff that happens. That's a fact. And it's human nature to want to rationalize it.
> This stuff has always fascinated me.


We did rationalize it. 
Imagination, group hallucination, a re-enactment ...............
Nothing seems to fit. 
Indeed.
Nothing is inexplicable, only unexplained.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We did rationalize it.
> Imagination, group hallucination, a re-enactment ...............
> Nothing seems to fit.
> Indeed.
> Nothing is inexplicable, only unexplained.


Actually. I think you're correct. Everything CAN be explained. But life is much more fun when there's mystery.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

......So you're not pulling our legs about that story?
It happened?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ......So you're not pulling our legs about that story?
> It happened?


I'm not sure. 
I think it happened, but as 80% of our memories are themselves false, embellished or inaccurate, I'm not positive. 
But I don't believe in ghosts.
I also like the unexplained and mysterious occurrences. 
Like why on earth wifey married me and why i can only ever find one of a pair of socks .


----------



## mike taylor

Well I say if you believe in a god of any kind then there must be ghost . If you believe in life after death there must be ghost. If there's a Heaven and Hell is there a middle ground where your lost souls go ? My son was sitting on the couch watching my little dog act funny . He took a picture and in that picture you can see a little boy in the doorway to the kitchen . My wife seen the same little boy and thought it was my youngest son poke his head around the corner . But he was in his room sleeping . I've seen what looks like a woman in her 30s in the doorway of my laundry room. All the lights in the house were on . But it didn't look like a real person just like a reflection In the doorway. It's weird but true . My boy put the picture on Facebook some could see the boy ,some say they don't . Do I believe in ghost ? I don't know how to explain what I seen . But I do know some weird crap is going on in this old house . It was built in 1943 . No telling who lived and died in it before I got it . I completely remodeled it back in 2005 .


----------



## Bee62

Hi, I don`t believe in ghosts too, but maybe there are things we can`t understand because they are not logical. My mother told me such a story: Her mother ( my grandmother ) died 1969 alone in a hospital. The next morning the hospital called my mother and they told her that her mother had died in the night at 2 am. My mother always said that all clocks in the house stand still this morning and the clocks all showed 2 am !
My mother believed that her mother gave her that sign at the end of her life.
Is that frightening or strange ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not sure.
> I think it happened, but as 80% of our memories are themselves false, embellished or inaccurate, I'm not positive.
> But I don't believe in ghosts.
> I also like the unexplained and mysterious occurrences.
> Like why on earth wifey married me and why i can only ever find one of a pair of socks .


The sock mystery is universal among human males.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> Well I say if you believe in a god of any kind then there must be ghost . If you believe in life after death there must be ghost. If there's a Heaven and Hell is there a middle ground where your lost souls go ? My son was sitting on the couch watching my little dog act funny . He took a picture and in that picture you can see a little boy in the doorway to the kitchen . My wife seen the same little boy and thought it was my youngest son poke his head around the corner . But he was in his room sleeping . I've seen what looks like a woman in her 30s in the doorway of my laundry room. All the lights in the house were on . But it didn't look like a real person just like a reflection In the doorway. It's weird but true . My boy put the picture on Facebook some could see the boy ,some say they don't . Do I believe in ghost ? I don't know how to explain what I seen . But I do know some weird crap is going on in this old house . It was built in 1943 . No telling who lived and died in it before I got it . I completely remodeled it back in 2005 .


My most frightening encounter...One that wont be shared on this forum took place in a then brand new house in Hollywood Florida on land that was before just a swamp.
It couldn't have even been an old Indian grave site.


----------



## mike taylor

There's a book called Black hope horror . It's a true story about a house built on an Indian grave site . The house is still there it's about 13 miles from my house.


----------



## mike taylor

You should email me that encounter story . [email protected]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You should email me that encounter story . [email protected]


Right! 
Everybody spam Mike with their cheese stories.


----------



## mike taylor

Go for it !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I sent you one of the "happenings", Mike.
Lets see what you make of it.


----------



## mike taylor

I'd like to hear from more people . I've bet lots of people have seen stuff that can't be explained away . If so we wouldn't have ghost hunters .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll share with you LARRY THE LION:
About 1969 I was very young . My parents had just gotten divorced and I was settling into bed. My bedroom door was closed because my mother was up in the next room making noise.
I had on a night light, so there was some light in the room. I had a bunk bed. Not a large one,. More of a child's bunk bed. and I always slept on the bottom bunk because I stored my collection of stuffed animals on the top. Including my "Larry the lion". A large and heavy stuffed lion with a string that when pulled would say "Hello. I'm Larry the lion". Larry sat usually directly in the center of the bed and had for some time because I was rather done with playing with stuffed animals by then.
I settled into my usual spot, directly up against the wall, and had started to get comfortable, when all of the sudden, WHAM!! I was hit in the head very hard by something that made my ears ring. I rolled over in time to see Larry the lion rolling to a stop on the floor a few feet from the bed. Then I glanced over and saw that the door was still closed. After a few moments of not being able to scream, I was able to and my mother came rushing into the room. She then tried to explain to me how Larry could have fallen off of the top bunk, made a U-turn, come into the bottom bunk and slam my head like someone was swinging him by the tail at full strength.....Actually, she couldn't.
And I still can't wrap my mind around it.
It was a tiny bunk bead. The laws of physics would seen to say that it's impossible. How could that have happened? 
That is my earliest memory of anything unusual.
Thoughts?
And yes. Larry was in the garbage the next morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll share with you LARRY THE LION:
> About 1969 I was very young . My parents had just gotten divorced and I was settling into bed. My bedroom door was closed because my mother was up in the next room making noise.
> I had on a night light, so there was some light in the room. I had a bunk bed. Not a large one,. More of a child's bunk bed. and I always slept on the bottom bunk because I stored my collection of stuffed animals on the top. Including my "Larry the lion". A large and heavy stuffed lion with a string that when pulled would say "Hello. I'm Larry the lion". Larry sat usually directly in the center of the bed and had for some time because I was rather done with playing with stuffed animals by then.
> I settled into my usual spot, directly up against the wall, and had started to get comfortable, when all of the sudden, WHAM!! I was hit in the head very hard by something that made my ears ring. I rolled over in time to see Larry the lion rolling to a stop on the floor a few feet from the bed. Then I glanced over and saw that the door was still closed. After a few moments of not being able to scream, I was able to and my mother came rushing into the room. She then tried to explain to me how Larry could have fallen off of the top bunk, made a U-turn, come into the bottom bunk and slam my head like someone was swinging him by the tail at full strength.....Actually, she couldn't.
> And I still can't wrap my mind around it.
> It was a tiny bunk bead. The laws of physics would seen to say that it's impossible. How could that have happened?
> That is my earliest memory of anything unusual.
> Thoughts?
> And yes. Larry was in the garbage the next morning.


That's an easy one to explain with pure science, particularly maths and physics. 
Or psychology, since you were undergoing some trauma at the time. 
Errrrr.
I'll explain later. 
I feel sorry for poor Larry. 
And the refuse collector he savaged the next day.


----------



## mike taylor

Oooo no Adam get to explaining . I'm all ears ! Look at the picture in the email I sent you . Tell me what you see .


----------



## mike taylor

Adam email me and I'll send you a picture so you can see if you can see something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Adam email me and I'll send you a picture so you can see if you can see something.


Done!


----------



## mike taylor

So Adam can see the face in the picture Ed . It's crazy weird.


----------



## Bambam1989

I want in on this! Here is the best one I have.. names have been changed.

When I was around 13 a young man, Bob, was murdered on the front porch of a vacant house. It was concluded that Bob had been living in the house, though who killed him is a mystery still. 
A few years later Bob's sister, Jane, married my cousin and bought the house and moved in. They both had kids from previous marriages and I often would babysit for them.
Me and Jane became good friends and I started hanging out. She confided in me that she believed Bob was haunting the house. Things would be moved or she would swear someone would touch her shoulder. She asked me to do a seance with her and though I thought she was imagining stuff I agreed so she wouldn't try it alone.
We lit a couple of candles and proceeded. During which, the candles to one side of us blew out. And Jane freaked.
I pointed out to her that the AC had kicked on and had blown it out, even demonstrated. But she was determined it was her brother.
After that night when I would babysit, I started noticing things. The fridge would open, cabinets slam, and toilet would flush on its own. 
I don't believe Jane was "haunted" before the seance. But she was so determined for it to be real I think she gave energy to it and basically created her own haunting. It was a harmless haunt and they still live there.

I don't believe in ghosts. I believe in a collection of energy. This builds until it has to find an outlet and this creates "phenomenons". Hard to explain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I want in on this! Here is the best one I have.. names have been changed.
> 
> When I was around 13 a young man, Bob, was murdered on the front porch of a vacant house. It was concluded that Bob had been living in the house, though who killed him is a mystery still.
> A few years later Bob's sister, Jane, married my cousin and bought the house and moved in. They both had kids from previous marriages and I often would babysit for them.
> Me and Jane became good friends and I started hanging out. She confided in me that she believed Bob was haunting the house. Things would be moved or she would swear someone would touch her shoulder. She asked me to do a seance with her and though I thought she was imagining stuff I agreed so she wouldn't try it alone.
> We lit a couple of candles and proceeded. During which, the candles to one side of us blew out. And Jane freaked.
> I pointed out to her that the AC had kicked on and had blown it out, even demonstrated. But she was determined it was her brother.
> After that night when I would babysit, I started noticing things. The fridge would open, cabinets slam, and toilet would flush on its own.
> I don't believe Jane was "haunted" before the seance. But she was so determined for it to be real I think she gave energy to it and basically created her own haunting. It was a harmless haunt and they still live there.
> 
> I don't believe in ghosts. I believe in a collection of energy. This builds until it has to find an outlet and this creates "phenomenons". Hard to explain.



Hope you had a lovely birthday.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you had a lovely birthday.


I did. Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G

After my husband died I prayed to my Higher Power to please not allow any ghostly visitations or emanations. So I guess that underneath it all I must sort of believe in ghosts, huh?


----------



## LoutheRussian

I have several ghost stories as I lived in a house that myself and several of my friends think was haunted. Nothing had ever happened until after I used a ouija board with a friend of mine one night. I'm pretty skeptical about the boards "powers" but nonetheless after that night stuff started happening. I never had any problem with the goings on but one of my roommates wouldn't stay overnight alone in the house. My front door used to open itself repeatedly, I'd get up shut it and sit down only to have it open again. I'd get up and shut it again only to have it open back up. This would go back and forth several times. Even many of my friends witnessed this and tried shutting it too. At night the outside light would shine through the front window and onto a wall. Well one night I was by myself and up pretty late when I saw the perfect silhouette cast on the wall of a person walking by the window. I jumped up and ran outside to find no one there. I lived out in the country at this time so there wouldn't have been anyone to cast that shadow. I had a friend stay over one night and he claims to have felt something very cold start at his feet and slowly move up his body reaching his chest before it went away. I'm sure there were other things that happened but those are the ones I recall at the moment.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Being a Christian, the ONLY ghost I believe in is the Holy Ghost.
But there are certainly unseen forces of evil in this world. I am very careful to not allow "openings" in my life that would encourage such forces to mess with me.
But I did find something interesting when my husband and I bought our house 5 years ago...the realtor, by law, had to disclose whether or not anyone had ever died in the house. No one had.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm also a Christian. But I don't think that believing or not will determine if you experience unusual happenings.
I've also not concluded that any of this was actually ghost activity. I mean, how could you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm also a Christian. But I don't think that believing or not will determine if you experience unusual happenings.
> I've also not concluded that any of this was actually ghost activity. I mean, how could you?


Ask them?


----------



## Yvonne G

About 20 or 25 years ago I traded houses with my daughter. I lived alone in a big 2500 sq. ft. house and she lived here in a 1200 sq. ft. house with a husband and two kids. 

While they lived here in my now house, the oldest child always told them there was a spirit in her room. Naturally, they shined her on, marking it up to childish imagination.

I was talking to Ashley on the phone this a.m. and she asked me if I spent much time in the library (used to be her bedroom but is now my library). I told her that I'm not comfortable in there becauseof her belief that a spirit was in there. This a.m. I asked her what she had seen or heard all those years ago when it was her room and she said she saw a man. He never moved or caused a problem, he just was there. I've never seen him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This area including my house was originally a retirement community started by Jackie Gleason. A golf resort type community.
The residents were mostly old "Yankees".
I imagine at least one past resident chewed his or her last gristle in this house. But I've never experienced anything weird here.
Not anything I couldn't comprehend.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> About 20 or 25 years ago I traded houses with my daughter. I lived alone in a big 2500 sq. ft. house and she lived here in a 1200 sq. ft. house with a husband and two kids.
> 
> While they lived here in my now house, the oldest child always told them there was a spirit in her room. Naturally, they shined her on, marking it up to childish imagination.
> 
> I was talking to Ashley on the phone this a.m. and she asked me if I spent much time in the library (used to be her bedroom but is now my library). I told her that I'm not comfortable in there becauseof her belief that a spirit was in there. This a.m. I asked her what she had seen or heard all those years ago when it was her room and she said she saw a man. He never moved or caused a problem, he just was there. I've never seen him.


I certainly agree that supernatural occurrences take place...I just don't think there are ghosts in the usual sense of the term...a restless spirit of a dead person.
But seeing apparitions, objects moving, and strange sounds...yes, that can and does happen. Happily, they have never happened to me.


----------



## LoutheRussian

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm also a Christian. But I don't think that believing or not will determine if you experience unusual happenings.
> I've also not concluded that any of this was actually ghost activity. I mean, how could you?



The same question could be asked about the existence of God. 

I obviously cannot prove that my experiences were ghosts or spirits but after the night we used the ouija board is when everything happened. I cannot explain how my front door would open over and over even when it was shut and made sure to be latched. The door thing was witnessed multiple times by several people. The night I saw the silhouette on the wall of someone walking by even though there was no one outside is the one that freaked me out the most.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I guess the question isn't Do unexplained things happen? But rather Do ghosts exist?
And that can't be determined. Logic would say no. But logic doesn't seem to apply here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

KarenSoCal said:


> I certainly agree that supernatural occurrences take place...I just don't think there are ghosts in the usual sense of the term...a restless spirit of a dead person.
> But seeing apparitions, objects moving, and strange sounds...yes, that can and does happen. Happily, they have never happened to me.


The cases witnessed by multiple people are the most believable for sure.
Thankfully, one of my episodes was witnessed by another person and it was the only one. 
The second of four.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My uncle. My mother's sisters husband had the most frightening experiences. A man kept appearing in their home. Only to him. Sometimes standing inches away from him. Only for a moment.
Uncle Dave is a little nutty. But it wouldn't be fair for me to discount his stories. When considering my own.


----------



## Big Charlie

Have you ever had a night terror? I had one once. I woke up and couldn't move at all. I thought someone or something was sitting on my chest. I was terrified, sweating, and couldn't make a sound. It lasted several minutes.


----------



## WithLisa

Interesting thread!
Not really about ghosts, but I still can't explain this story:
I think it was about 15 years ago when I was on my way home from school and a friend called me on my cellphone. She had tried to contact me on scype and wanted to know why I was not answering. She knew quite well that I lived much farther away from school than she did, so it was impossible for me to be home yet, but she insisted that I had to be home since I was obviously online. 

At that time our computer was in the attic (cold and uncomfortable, my mother probably put it there so my brother and I wouldn't spend too much time on computer games ). To get it to work one had to push in the plug, boot the computer, switch on the monitor and the modem, open the internet, type in the password and connect it manually. Scype was on autostart. 

When I finally came home the house was empty as expected but the attic door was open even though we always kept it closed. I tiptoed up the stairs and saw the cat sitting on the desk staring at the monitor. When he noticed me he jumped up and ran away in panic as if I had caught him doing something he wasn't allowed. 
The computer was indeed connected to the internet and several strange websites were opened which only showed mile-long Cyrillic texts. 

Of course I asked him later on what this was all about but he only played dumb. Well, he was a cat, and no cat anywhere ever gave anyone a straight answer. 



I also have small incidents in the house every now and then. Opening doors, disappearing things, strange noises,... but I never gave it much thought until that same friend told me she could feel the ghost of the previous owner. I think she was only joking but when I asked an old neighbour about the house they told me it was inhabited by a crazy lady who died in the kitchen. It remained unclear if it was an accident or suicide. 
Anyway, I'm not scared of her, we crazy ladies have to stick together after all!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big Charlie said:


> Have you ever had a night terror? I had one once. I woke up and couldn't move at all. I thought someone or something was sitting on my chest. I was terrified, sweating, and couldn't make a sound. It lasted several minutes.


No. But I've heard of that.


----------



## Bambam1989

WithLisa said:


> Interesting thread!
> Not really about ghosts, but I still can't explain this story:
> I think it was about 15 years ago when I was on my way home from school and a friend called me on my cellphone. She had tried to contact me on scype and wanted to know why I was not answering. She knew quite well that I lived much farther away from school than she did, so it was impossible for me to be home yet, but she insisted that I had to be home since I was obviously online.
> 
> At that time our computer was in the attic (cold and uncomfortable, my mother probably put it there so my brother and I wouldn't spend too much time on computer games ). To get it to work one had to push in the plug, boot the computer, switch on the monitor and the modem, open the internet, type in the password and connect it manually. Scype was on autostart.
> 
> When I finally came home the house was empty as expected but the attic door was open even though we always kept it closed. I tiptoed up the stairs and saw the cat sitting on the desk staring at the monitor. When he noticed me he jumped up and ran away in panic as if I had caught him doing something he wasn't allowed.
> The computer was indeed connected to the internet and several strange websites were opened which only showed mile-long Cyrillic texts.
> 
> Of course I asked him later on what this was all about but he only played dumb. Well, he was a cat, and no cat anywhere ever gave anyone a straight answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have small incidents in the house every now and then. Opening doors, disappearing things, strange noises,... but I never gave it much thought until that same friend told me she could feel the ghost of the previous owner. I think she was only joking but when I asked an old neighbour about the house they told me it was inhabited by a crazy lady who died in the kitchen. It remained unclear if it was an accident or suicide.
> Anyway, I'm not scared of her, we crazy ladies have to stick together after all!


I caught that quote from "the last unicorn" awesome


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

I have a family friend who swears he sees ghosts, and his family back him up and say he always has, and he's the sanest person I can't help believing it. He's got so many stories, a lot of them with witnesses too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Some stories you must be very careful who you share them with.
That's for sure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ask them?


I knew a man who said he often heard voices in his head. Taking it lightly, like I usually do to everything, I told him to ask them what they wanted.(I was joking)
He exclaimed very excitedly, "I can't! Then they'll know I can hear them!"
His voices are just as real to him as our paranormal experiences are to us that have had them. Who's to say exactly where to draw the line....Interesting, possible and insane?
None of us are lying. What is real?


----------



## Yvonne G

@Maggie Cummings has a ghost story. I don't know if she'd like to share it or not. Let's see. . .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I still have a few "un shareable" stories too.
Maybe we can barter.
BTW What happened to @maggie3fan ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> @Maggie Cummings has a ghost story. I don't know if she'd like to share it or not. Let's see. . .


Nope, I feel as stupid. Here's one thing to remember, ghosts don't eat pizza


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> @Maggie Cummings has a ghost story. I don't know if she'd like to share it or not. Let's see. . .


My mother has been dead for 18 years or so. For a month she's been sitting in one of my reptile rooms. Gives me the creeps


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maggie Cummings said:


> Nope, I feel as stupid. Here's one thing to remember, ghosts don't eat pizza


Is that a scientific fact?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maggie Cummings said:


> My mother has been dead for 18 years or so. For a month she's been sitting in one of my reptile rooms. Gives me the creeps


You've seen her?
That's a proper story for sure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is that the whole story?
I'll trade you for another one....


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that the whole story?
> I'll trade you for another one....


No, there's more to the story, but it's not mine to tell.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I totally understand not wanting to elaborate some of these stories in public. For fear of being judged.
However, I'm pretty sure that both Maggie and myself aren't too worried about being judged.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that a scientific fact?



My sister said it, that makes it true. To every trap I've seen. Well whats the hell do ya wanna Sulcata for anyway?????
I have 3 left. Let me know and we'll take if off line.......Besides


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ask them?


Last summer I saw dinner plate (full) and nothing was holding it up as it flew across the building . this was weeks ago,2 to be exact.
My brother come to visit only he died Christmas morning and his daughter was bringing Christmascookies to him and forund him dead, on Christmas. That was 2 yeas ago,..he's supposrd to get her out of me house. I cleared the room whit sage. I simply can't get my brain around the letters


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maggie Cummings said:


> My sister said it, that makes it true. To every trap I've seen. Well whats the hell do ya wanna Sulcata for anyway?????
> I have 3 left. Let me know and we'll take if off line.......Besides


I'm not sure I understand.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maggie Cummings said:


> Last summer I saw dinner plate (full) and nothing was holding it up as it flew across the building . this was weeks ago,2 to be exact.
> My brother come to visit only he died Christmas morning and his daughter was bringing Christmascookies to him and forund him dead, on Christmas. That was 2 yeas ago,..he's supposrd to get her out of me house. I cleared the room whit sage. I simply can't get my brain around the letters


Wow. Maggie.
That sounds pretty scary.
You might have me beat, there.


----------



## Destben

I don’t believe in ghosts but I believe there are demons. I lived in a “haunted house” for a while we had everything from whispers to slamming doors to invisible dog fights. It was way scary but we also lived near skin walker ranch In Roosevelt Utah so the weird stuff didn’t just happen on the inside of the house.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow. Maggie.
> That sounds pretty scary.
> You might have me beat, there.



The brain damage is very obvious now. It's hard for me to use the cell, mess with the drive-in movie screen I got, I have a tv smarter than I. So when I post something nobody can follow, just know I'm having a bad episode. They come and go.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maggie Cummings said:


> The brain damage is very obvious now. It's hard for me to use the cell, mess with the drive-in movie screen I got, I have a tv smarter than I. So when I post something nobody can follow, just know I'm having a bad episode. They come and go.


Thanks for your contribution to this thread and for your ongoing friendship.
I was unaware of your communication issues.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ready for another one?
We'll call this one face on the television:
This one is the very last creepy thing that's ever happened to me. (Aside from my first marriage)
It's true. And I have no explanation.
It was 1980.
I was watching Benny Hill on my black and white television late one night in my bedroom. I was also talking to my girlfriend on the phone. (My future x wife)
She had fallen asleep while we were talking. I made a few noises to wake her up. She did. Eventually we said goodnight and she hung up.
I reached over and hung up the phone and turned off my tv.
It was a school night, so I looked over to see what time it was.
I then noticed that there was a gray face on the t.v.screen. Those old tvs would often show a faint picture of the last thing viewed for a minute or two. If you're of a certain age, you may remember that.
But this face was vivid.
I scooted down the bed to get a better look because it was so odd.
The face was that of a bearded man with a very angry face and the face was jutting out from the screen several inches.
It didn't seem to move. Maybe it did. I jumped up and turned on the lights. It was gone.
I told no one.
I've never told anyone except my current wife. (The good one)
BTW I don't and didn't drink or do drugs.
I've never forgotten that.
I've also never developed a theory to explain it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I only have two other stories. Both ramping up the believability scale.
Yet both true.......


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ready for another one?
> We'll call this one face on the television:
> This one is the very last creepy thing that's ever happened to me. (Aside from my first marriage)
> It's true. And I have no explanation.
> It was 1980.
> I was watching Benny Hill on my black and white television late one night in my bedroom. I was also talking to my girlfriend on the phone. (My future x wife)
> She had fallen asleep while we were talking. I made a few noises to wake her up. She did. Eventually we said goodnight and she hung up.
> I reached over and hung up the phone and turned off my tv.
> It was a school night, so I looked over to see what time it was.
> I then noticed that there was a gray face on the t.v.screen. Those old tvs would often show a faint picture of the last thing viewed for a minute or two. If you're of a certain age, you may remember that.
> But this face was vivid.
> I scooted down the bed to get a better look because it was so odd.
> The face was that of a bearded man with a very angry face and the face was jutting out from the screen several inches.
> It didn't seem to move. Maybe it did. I jumped up and turned on the lights. It was gone.
> I told no one.
> I've never told anyone except my current wife. (The good one)
> BTW I don't and didn't drink or do drugs.
> I've never forgotten that.
> I've also never developed a theory to explain it.


Wow that would give me the shivers!


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> I only have two other stories. Both ramping up the believability scale.
> Yet both true.......


I would love to hear more stories.. I find them intriguing


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> Wow that would give me the shivers!


Yeah. It kinda still does.
It looked like a cross between a black silk Jesus painting and the Uni Bomber.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> I would love to hear more stories.. I find them intriguing


I'M waiting for someone else to raise the bar...


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'M waiting for someone else to raise the bar...


But I don't have anything better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> But I don't have anything better.


Certainly someone does.....


----------



## Destben

This isn’t a ghost story but it is completely true. I suffer from sleep paralysis. For those of you who don’t know what that is it’s a point between sleep and being awake where your brain doesn’t get enough oxygen. You are completely unable to move and hallucinate while feeling like you are being held down. For years I had the same hallucination not knowing I had this condition. My hallucination was a demon that would talk to me, hold me down and feed off my fears. This demon had no name and would only go away once I was able to force myself to yell gods name and free myself from paralysis. He had many different voices One a man , One a monster, and the worst was a little girl. He would tell me things like “ do you really think your god can save you” to which I would reply yes. I eventually told it I was no longer scared and it doesn’t come anymore. I still suffer from sleeping paralysis but now I’m no longer afraid and am able to handle what ever is thrown at me.
Ps this is very personal and I haven’t really talked about it to anyone.


----------



## Bambam1989

Destben said:


> This isn’t a ghost story but it is completely true. I suffer from sleep paralysis. For those of you who don’t know what that is it’s a point between sleep and being awake where your brain doesn’t get enough oxygen. You are completely unable to move and hallucinate while feeling like you are being held down. For years I had the same hallucination not knowing I had this condition. My hallucination was a demon that would talk to me, hold me down and feed off my fears. This demon had no name and would only go away once I was able to force myself to yell gods name and free myself from paralysis. He had many different voices One a man , One a monster, and the worst was a little girl. He would tell me things like “ do you really think your god can save you” to which I would reply yes. I eventually told it I was no longer scared and it doesn’t come anymore. I still suffer from sleeping paralysis but now I’m no longer afraid and am able to handle what ever is thrown at me.
> Ps this is very personal and I haven’t really talked about it to anyone.


Thank you for sharing. That sounds very frightening, I have heard of sleep paralysis but never with such vivid "hallucinations"


----------



## Destben

Bambam1989 said:


> Thank you for sharing. That sounds very frightening, I have heard of sleep paralysis but never with such vivid "hallucinations"



The most common are hallucinations are demonic. This one tortured me for years I gave you guys the short and sweet version but it’s a terrifying experience.


----------



## Big Charlie

Destben said:


> This isn’t a ghost story but it is completely true. I suffer from sleep paralysis. For those of you who don’t know what that is it’s a point between sleep and being awake where your brain doesn’t get enough oxygen. You are completely unable to move and hallucinate while feeling like you are being held down. For years I had the same hallucination not knowing I had this condition. My hallucination was a demon that would talk to me, hold me down and feed off my fears. This demon had no name and would only go away once I was able to force myself to yell gods name and free myself from paralysis. He had many different voices One a man , One a monster, and the worst was a little girl. He would tell me things like “ do you really think your god can save you” to which I would reply yes. I eventually told it I was no longer scared and it doesn’t come anymore. I still suffer from sleeping paralysis but now I’m no longer afraid and am able to handle what ever is thrown at me.
> Ps this is very personal and I haven’t really talked about it to anyone.


This only happened to me once. I thought there was an alien sitting on my chest. I couldn't see it, only felt the weight, and it seemed evil. I don't remember it talking to me, but I was completely unable to move or utter a sound. Tears were streaming down my cheeks. It was probably the most terrifying experience of my life.

ETA: It's interesting that you say it is due to a lack of oxygen. At the time, I was using several asthma medications. I had never heard of the condition, and immediately blamed it on the asthma meds and discontinued them. It never happened again.


----------



## Destben

Big Charlie said:


> This only happened to me once. I thought there was an alien sitting on my chest. I couldn't see it, only felt the weight, and it seemed evil. I don't remember it talking to me, but I was completely unable to move or utter a sound. Tears were streaming down my cheeks. It was probably the most terrifying experience of my life.



It’s always super scary. I only had one alien hallucination, but by then I new what was happening so it wasn’t as bad.


----------



## Destben

Destben said:


> It’s always super scary. I only had one alien hallucination, but by then I new what was happening so it wasn’t as bad.



It seems so realistic at the time doesn’t it though


----------



## Destben

Destben said:


> This isn’t a ghost story but it is completely true. I suffer from sleep paralysis. For those of you who don’t know what that is it’s a point between sleep and being awake where your brain doesn’t get enough oxygen. You are completely unable to move and hallucinate while feeling like you are being held down. For years I had the same hallucination not knowing I had this condition. My hallucination was a demon that would talk to me, hold me down and feed off my fears. This demon had no name and would only go away once I was able to force myself to yell gods name and free myself from paralysis. He had many different voices One a man , One a monster, and the worst was a little girl. He would tell me things like “ do you really think your god can save you” to which I would reply yes. I eventually told it I was no longer scared and it doesn’t come anymore. I still suffer from sleeping paralysis but now I’m no longer afraid and am able to handle what ever is thrown at me.
> Ps this is very personal and I haven’t really talked about it to anyone.



Just because I like to be politically correct I would like to correct myself on this post. You do get enough oxygen to your brain it just feels like your not because it can be hard to breathe. The hallucinations are cause by dysfunctional overlap of the REM cycle and waking stages. Sorry I just didn’t want anyone to think they were suffocating in their sleep. [emoji16]


----------



## Destben

Okay guys here is a supernatural story for you. Sorry to go to far off topic. I told you guys I lived in a haunted house. This house was brand new and very nice so its not something you expect to be haunted. Just for backstory purposes the town I lived in was a checkerboarded with the reservation and I was told the area my house had been built in was an indian burial ground and if that wasn't bad enough skinwalker ranch was less then 2 miles from it. Anyways back to the story part 1: We move in to this lovely two story 4 bedroom 3 bath house right outside of town. The first night we stayed there my family went to the store down the road while I stayed home to watch finding bigfoot (lol I know right). Anyways I was downstairs in the living room and I heard whispering from upstairs in my moms room. Thinking someone was home I went to the stairs and flipped on the light. I could still hear the whispering and her bedroom light was on so I figured they just left the TV on. I decided to yell out to see if anyone was home anyways. I yell "hello?" and put my foot on the first step of the stairway and hear someone say "SHHHH" and then its dead silent. I go up the stairs to find no one home and the TV in my moms room off. I turned all the lights on and waited for my family to get home.. . . . . I hope you like part 1 because it was just the beginning.


----------



## Destben

Ok ready for part 2? Here it is......
During hot summer night I was sleeping in my bed with the mattress arranged so my head was close to the window. My window was on ground level and because it was hot out I had it open. I wake up with instant fear in a cold sweat. I know instantly this is not a sleep paralysis episode because I am able to move. From outside my window I hear heavy breathing from a what sounds like a large animal. I m pretty sure it was a skin walker so I pretend to stay asleep and try and keep my breath normal until it leaves. Once I’m sure it is gone I close my window and push my bed away from the window. 
For those of you that don’t know a skin walker (in native legend) is a Native American who had used black magic and sacrificed a family member to gain immortality but in doing so they loose their ability to appear human some can get close but will have something like a tail that will give them away. Most appear as big dog like animals but can shape shift into other creatures. If you look at one in the face it will hunt you down and can do things such as make you really sick. This is why I did not look to see what animal was at my window. Please keep in mind that I myself am not Native and may have the description of a skin walker off as all my info is second hand from the my native friends at the time. I hope you enjoyed part 2 I promise it will get creepier as we go.


----------



## Destben

I realize part 2 was kind of anticlimactic so I’m going to give you part 3 which will be composed of a couple small things that happened before the big things. Here we go.....
I was home alone during the day waiting for my friend to pick me up to go hang out. I was pacing by the front door and from nowhere behind me I hear a burp. It wasn’t a normal burp it was like a sumo wrestler just chugged a gallon of soda. I turn and say what the H! I double check to see if anyone is home which there wasn’t. This earned the “ghost” the name fat guy ghost. 

While sitting in the living room down stairs you could hear footsteps even if no one else is home.

All the doors of the house would slam. This happened one while my boyfriend (husband now) were home alone. The windows were closed so it wasn’t a cross breeze that slammed them.

Voices from no where. This happened more then once and not just to me. But that’s another part. On this occasion my boyfriend was out doing yard work with my step brother and I had assumed my stepbrother was in his room. I had just finished making lunch and went to ask him if he was hungry. I called out and said “chis do you want lunch” and I hear from my moms room what I had assumed was him say “hey” so I go in and start looking for him. He’s kinda a prankster so I figured he was hiding. I didn’t find him or anybody in her room. As I walked out he walked in from outside and I was amazed because I thought he had snuck around me somehow. He told me that he had been outside for a while so I guess fat guy ghost was saying hello. 

To set up for part 4 I’m going to tell you about a certain room in the house. In the living room downstairs there is an unfinished room with a cold storage in the back. We used that as my mother’s craft room where we kept all of her crafts and wedding stuff for her job. This room had a heavy door that would close if not slam by itself due to gravity. Keep this in mind for the next part.......


----------



## Bambam1989

Destben said:


> I realize part 2 was kind of anticlimactic so I’m going to give you part 3 which will be composed of a couple small things that happened before the big things. Here we go.....
> I was home alone during the day waiting for my friend to pick me up to go hang out. I was pacing by the front door and from nowhere behind me I hear a burp. It wasn’t a normal burp it was like a sumo wrestler just chugged a gallon of soda. I turn and say what the H! I double check to see if anyone is home which there wasn’t. This earned the “ghost” the name fat guy ghost.
> 
> While sitting in the living room down stairs you could hear footsteps even if no one else is home.
> 
> All the doors of the house would slam. This happened one while my boyfriend (husband now) were home alone. The windows were closed so it wasn’t a cross breeze that slammed them.
> 
> Voices from no where. This happened more then once and not just to me. But that’s another part. On this occasion my boyfriend was out doing yard work with my step brother and I had assumed my stepbrother was in his room. I had just finished making lunch and went to ask him if he was hungry. I called out and said “chis do you want lunch” and I hear from my moms room what I had assumed was him say “hey” so I go in and start looking for him. He’s kinda a prankster so I figured he was hiding. I didn’t find him or anybody in her room. As I walked out he walked in from outside and I was amazed because I thought he had snuck around me somehow. He told me that he had been outside for a while so I guess fat guy ghost was saying hello.
> 
> To set up for part 4 I’m going to tell you about a certain room in the house. In the living room downstairs there is an unfinished room with a cold storage in the back. We used that as my mother’s craft room where we kept all of her crafts and wedding stuff for her job. This room had a heavy door that would close if not slam by itself due to gravity. Keep this in mind for the next part.......


Waiting intently for more


----------



## Destben

Bambam1989 said:


> Waiting intently for more



I’m just deciding how long to drag it out there is a lot left and I feel like each should have their own part to emphasize how un natural it was and give details.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Alright.
Here is my third story then.
@Destben has raised the bar..
These are not in chronological order BTW.
I was still young.
My dog had just died.
I was very upset and laying in bed thinking about her when the bed shook a little. Not much, but this is back when there was a LOT of creepy crap going on that seemed directed at me.
My response at the time was to pull the sheet up over my face. Pulling the sheet off of my legs.
Almost right as I did so, something grabbed me by my ankle areas. Both legs, and drug me down the bed untill my whole legs were suspended in air. Then in an instant, it stopped. My legs dropped to the floor.
I was only in bed from my lower back up to my head.
I yelled for my mother who came rushing in.
I also have no explanation for this very real event. And psychological activity doesn't seem to work here. Though it would possibly, possibly explain a few. Maybe even most.
This was the only incident that was physical. And it was something that still bothers me. 
I promise you that this is also a true event. Again, blaming ghosts might be a stretch.....I don't know.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

BTW
I have no idea why my font keeps making my letters larger and smaller....
Maybe ghosts?


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> BTW
> I have no idea why my font keeps making my letters larger and smaller....
> Maybe ghosts?



Looks normal on my end


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh. Good.
Something with my phone then.
I didn't see it on my laptop, either.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> Alright.
> Here is my third story then.
> @Destben has raised the bar..
> These are not in chronological order BTW.
> I was still young.
> My dog had just died.
> I was very upset and laying in bed thinking about her when the bed shook a little. Not much, but this is back when there was a LOT of creepy crap going on that seemed directed at me.
> My response at the time was to pull the sheet up over my face. Pulling the sheet off of my legs.
> Almost right as I did so, something grabbed me by my ankle areas. Both legs, and drug me down the bed untill my whole legs were suspended in air. Then in an instant, it stopped. My legs dropped to the floor.
> I was only in bed from my lower back up to my head.
> I yelled for my mother who came rushing in.
> I also have no explanation for this very real event. And psychological activity doesn't seem to work here. Though it would possibly, possibly explain a few. Maybe even most.
> This was the only incident that was physical. And it was something that still bothers me.
> I promise you that this is also a true event. Again, blaming ghosts might be a stretch.....I don't know.



Definitely raised the bar!


----------



## Destben

Still building up so here is part 4.....
We had decided to go to comic-con and my step brother as working on his outfit. The decision to go was kinda split second so he didn’t have too much time to put together an outfit. It was late at night probably close to midnight. I went into the craft room with the heavy door never going in far enough to let the door close because that room always gave me the Heebee geebees. It feels straight evil in there to be honest. Anyway I grab my supplies and leave closing the door behind me. Remember this door is heavy and closes if not slams by itself so for sure it was shut. The next day all of fine we get up and drive to Comic-con and have a really great time. The drive is about 3 hours so when we got home it was late. My step brother couldn’t find his dog. This is a big blue Heeler that would do anything to be by Chris’s side. So it was weird that he wasn’t at the door. We search every where, we even started looking outside even though he’s an inside dog. Eventually he is found locked in the craft room. He is unharmed but scared. There is no way he could have opened the door by himself to get in so something must have opened the door and lured him in because when his boy wasn’t home he stayed by the front door and didn’t move till he got home. 

Hope you liked part 4 we will have more from the craft room later but we have other things to discuss before we get to that.


----------



## naturalman91

I have 2 stories that I cant explain and everyone calls me crazy for 

The first was when I was about 7 or 8 my sister collected those glass faced China dolls while watching cartoons as a kid one of those dolls slide out of my sister's room and crashed into the hall wall when I was the only one in the house 

And the second would be when I was about 14 or 15 walking home from a friend's house a couple blocks away I left at about 3 or 330 but didn't make it home till 6 normally like a 15min walk on the way I some how lost like 2 hours of time. light one min getting dark the next with no explanation


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> BTW
> I have no idea why my font keeps making my letters larger and smaller....
> Maybe ghosts?


No issues with font here


----------



## Destben

naturalman91 said:


> I have 2 stories that I cant explain and everyone calls me crazy for
> 
> The first was when I was about 7 or 8 my sister collected those glass faced China dolls while watching cartoons as a kid one of those dolls slide out of my sister's room and crashed into the hall wall when I was the only one in the house
> 
> And the second would be when I was about 14 or 15 walking home from a friend's house a couple blocks away I left at about 3 or 330 but didn't make it home till 6 normally like a 15min walk on the way I some how lost like 2 hours of time. light one min getting dark the next with no explanation



That’s crazy! The doll thing is easy to believe they are scary enough by themselves. Did you notice anything weird when you lost 2 hours of the day at all? Or was it completely instantaneous?


----------



## naturalman91

Destben said:


> That’s crazy! The doll thing is easy to believe they are scary enough by themselves. Did you notice anything weird when you lost 2 hours of the day at all? Or was it completely instantaneous?



Yeah I won't allow dolls in my house now because of that lol and kinda but it was almost like in the blink of a eye one min full sun bam next it's setting. I felt kinda dazed like I was spacing out day dreaming till I woke up the next day


----------



## Big Charlie

ZEROPILOT said:


> BTW
> I have no idea why my font keeps making my letters larger and smaller....
> Maybe ghosts?


I'm seeing different sizes of type.


----------



## Destben

Okay guys here comes part 5......
one night I was awakened by growling in front of my bed. I sat up straight to see what was happening but nothing was there. Too scared to move I waited to see if anything else would happen. Something then hopped onto my bed and the growling continued. Again nothing could be seen although my room was dimly lit by moonlight. I immediately move my legs away from the sagging spot in the bed where the mystery creature was weighing it down. The creature began to bark and snarl but it wasn't towards me but towards my door. The creature that now sounded dog like was joined by a second, this one clearly out for my blood. That's when the fight erupted on my bed with nothing I could do but stare at my now moving bed and blankets. Too terrified to move I had to wait and hope the one seeming to be on my side would win this invisible fight. It ended with one whimpering away. Still to scared to move not know which animal won, I waited several minutes before running to my light switch and going back to bed and waiting for dawn. The next day I asked my family if they could hear a dog fight. They all said that they had not heard a thing. My step dad told me I was crazy and no one believed me. But that would soon change...........
Hope you enjoyed part 5 it gave me goosebumps remembering.


----------



## Destben

Are you guys read for part 6? it's the last big thing that happened while I lived in that house.


----------



## Bambam1989

Destben said:


> Are you guys read for part 6? it's the last big thing that happened while I lived in that house.


Yes please!


----------



## Destben

Okay. Now part 6 is going to correspond with part 4, as is has to do with the craft room. 
After the dogfight on my bed, all was quiet months went by with only the minor things like footsteps, and closing doors. Not even a peep out of fat guy ghost. But what I didn't know was I was not the only victim of these strange happenings. My stepbrother for quite some time now had been getting up in the middle of the night for a midnight snack. This in itself was not weird, but he was also leaving every light leading from the kitchen to his room on. Every morning we would get up, and they would be on. So after a while, I got curious. I asked him why he was leaving all these lights on. His reply is the reason I am 100% certain that his dog was led into that room the night we went to Comic-con. Little did we know that after all this time whatever this presence was it was learning our names. My stepbrother told me that at night, every night he would get up for a snack and something down the stairway would call out his name in a faint whisper. "Chrisss Chrisss Chrisss" it would say beckoning him down the steps. He was too scared to turn the lights off at night fearing what was calling him. He said after a while he did go down the steps and follow this voice. At the bottom of the steps, he heard it call his name again "Chrisss Chrisss Chrisss" He turned the corner and found the craft room door open and the eerie voice coming from inside. He went right back up the stairs and never tried that again. 
After this everything started coming to a head. We soon decided to move, not because of it being haunted but a job opportunity cross country. Towards the end of our time, there Fat guy ghost only bothered my mother once, and that was when she was packing her closet. He started stomping around next to her. Another instance My little brother (different brother) were watching sponge bob in the living room and that craft room door that is so heavy it slams itself shut opened. I, knowing what my step bro had said Instantly went and closed the door and said "no." My little brother was a bit scared, but I told him everything was fine. We could say that whatever it was did not want us there. The most telltale sign was this... 
Think of a black widow spider. They are very territorial and vicious spiders. We had five nesting in each of our living room window wells with egg sacks. If that's not a sign, I don't know what is.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

These stories must've scared away the rest of our members.


----------



## Destben

Destben said:


> Okay guys here comes part 5......
> one night I was awakened by growling in front of my bed. I sat up straight to see what was happening but nothing was there. Too scared to move I waited to see if anything else would happen. Something then hopped onto my bed and the growling continued. Again nothing could be seen although my room was dimly lit by moonlight. I immediately move my legs away from the sagging spot in the bed where the mystery creature was weighing it down. The creature began to bark and snarl but it wasn't towards me but towards my door. The creature that now sounded dog like was joined by a second, this one clearly out for my blood. That's when the fight erupted on my bed with nothing I could do but stare at my now moving bed and blankets. Too terrified to move I had to wait and hope the one seeming to be on my side would win this invisible fight. It ended with one whimpering away. Still to scared to move not know which animal won, I waited several minutes before running to my light switch and going back to bed and waiting for dawn. The next day I asked my family if they could hear a dog fight. They all said that they had not heard a thing. My step dad told me I was crazy and no one believed me. But that would soon change...........
> Hope you enjoyed part 5 it gave me goosebumps remembering.




Lol


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> These stories must've scared away the rest of our members.


I'm still here... I just don't have any good stories. I might ask around and see if I can get some second hand stories.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I only have one more.
And frankly, it's not too spooky.


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> I only have one more.
> And frankly, it's not too spooky.


Ooo can I hear it? Please[emoji1]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ok
I mentioned the being dragged down the bed....Getting whacked in the noggin by Larry the Lion. The face on the T.V. My aunts poltergeist. Mentioned my uncles hauntings.
Now I have just one more major event.
Going back to about 1974 or 1975. This one is important because it got my mother to 100% believe me when I told her about odd events. She also witnessed this. Thank God.

We'll call this one "HOT WHEELS":
Late one night ( for me. It may have only been 9 pm) Winter time in Columbia South Carolina, I was watching the fish in the tiny 5 gallon fish tank next to my bed. The red light from the heater flickered when it turned on. Casting a surprising amount of light. Mom was watching television in the living room. So there was also light from the hallway. We had hard wood floors like most of the homes did in that historic district. And I heard a noise. I couldn't figure what it was. The fishtank was bubbling. I could faintly hear the television....But what is that noise?
Then, something caught my eye. Rolling in from the hallway came one of my Hot Wheels cars that were kept in a chest in the central hallway. It slowly and deliberately turned and came towards the bed. I followed it with my eyes until it came to a stop at the side of the bed. To my astonishment, right beside TWO OTHER cars. (The other noises)
No sooner did that car come to a stop, another car came rolling in from the hallway.
I started to sit up in bed and as the car came into the center of the room, the bedroom light came on. It was mom. She had seen at least two of the cars roll past her view point and had gotten up to see what was going on in time to see car number four make the turn to come into my room.
We didn't say much to each other. We both looked at the other cars lined up in near perfect order. The last car stopped in the middle of the floor after making several improbable turns.
After that my mother told me that she'd never doubt me again.
It was SO liberation to have someone else see this.

The toy chest was closed.


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ok
> I mentioned the being dragged down the bed....Getting whacked in the noggin by Larry the Lion. The face on the T.V. My aunts poltergeist. Mentioned my uncles hauntings.
> Now I have just one more major event.
> Going back to about 1974 or 1975. This one is important because it got my mother to 100% believe me when I told her about odd events. She also witnessed this. Thank God.
> 
> We'll call this one "HOT WHEELS":
> Late one night ( for me. It may have only been 9 pm) Winter time in Columbia South Carolina, I was watching the fish in the tiny 5 gallon fish tank next to my bed. The red light from the heater flickered when it turned on. Casting a surprising amount of light. Mom was watching television in the living room. So there was also light from the hallway. We had hard wood floors like most of the homes did in that historic district. And I heard a noise. I couldn't figure what it was. The fishtank was bubbling. I could faintly hear the television....But what is that noise?
> Then, something caught my eye. Rolling in from the hallway came one of my Hot Wheels cars that were kept in a chest in the central hallway. It slowly and deliberately turned and came towards the bed. I followed it with my eyes until it came to a stop at the side of the bed. To my astonishment, right beside TWO OTHER cars. (The other noises)
> No sooner did that car come to a stop, another car came rolling in from the hallway.
> A started to sit up in bed and as the cat came into the center of the room, the bedroom light came on. It was mom. She had seen at least two of the cars roll past her view point and had gotten up to see what was going on in time to see car number four make the turn to come into my room.
> We didn't say much to each other. We both looked at the other cars lined up in near perfect order. The last car stopped in the middle of the floor after making several improbable turns.
> After that my mother told me that she'd never doubt me again.
> It was SO liberation to have someone else see this.
> 
> The toy chest was closed.


O wow! Someone wanted to play..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The cars were in the toy chest because my parents had gotten divorced and dad told mom that some of the cars were too valuable for me to play with.


----------



## Moozillion

This story didn't happen directly to me, but it involved me.

I once worked at a very old state psychiatric hospital located out in a sparsely populated rural area. It has been in service since 1848, and many patients have lived out their lives there. There is a graveyard in the back for those patients who have no families or whose families can't or won't pay for interment. I thought there would be LOTS of ghost stories in a place like that, but there really weren't.

Most of us staff did not live nearby, so there were apartments and cottages available on grounds for our usage over night. Most people worked 2 days on/ 2days off sort of thing, so we could use the apartments assigned to us between the 2 shifts "on," then leave and go back home for our 2 days "off."
One of the nurses, I'll call her Brenda, was a solid, sensible, tough country gal. One day she started her shift looking tired, complained that at night she hears water drips on her pillow, but they didn't leave a wet mark on the pillow and there was no water mark on the ceiling. The second night this happened, she sat up with a flashlight, determined to see where the water was coming from. She could still hear the drips hit, but could not find where they were coming from. That's when she JOKINGLY decided it was a ghost throwing water at her. Her supervisor was assigned to the adjoining apartment, and one night the supervisor's adult daughter stayed over with her (the supervisor, NOT Brenda). The daughter woke in the night to see the form of a woman hovering over her. Brenda said "She must be the one throwing water at me!" But I said, "Maybe it's tears?"

The next time we talked about it, Brenda said when the drops falling on the pillow wake her at night she just says things like "I know you're there- you'll be alright" or "everything's alright"- just anything reassuring. And the drops always stop for that night.


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> This story didn't happen directly to me, but it involved me.
> 
> I once worked at a very old state psychiatric hospital located out in a sparsely populated rural area. It has been in service since 1848, and many patients have lived out their lives there. There is a graveyard in the back for those patients who have no families or whose families can't or won't pay for interment. I thought there would be LOTS of ghost stories in a place like that, but there really weren't.
> 
> Most of us staff did not live nearby, so there were apartments and cottages available on grounds for our usage over night. Most people worked 2 days on/ 2days off sort of thing, so we could use the apartments assigned to us between the 2 shifts "on," then leave and go back home for our 2 days "off."
> One of the nurses, I'll call her Brenda, was a solid, sensible, tough country gal. One day she started her shift looking tired, complained that at night she hears water drips on her pillow, but they didn't leave a wet mark on the pillow and there was no water mark on the ceiling. The second night this happened, she sat up with a flashlight, determined to see where the water was coming from. She could still hear the drips hit, but could not find where they were coming from. That's when she JOKINGLY decided it was a ghost throwing water at her. Her supervisor was assigned to the adjoining apartment, and one night the supervisor's adult daughter stayed over with her (the supervisor, NOT Brenda). The daughter woke in the night to see the form of a woman hovering over her. Brenda said "She must be the one throwing water at me!" But I said, "Maybe it's tears?"
> 
> The next time we talked about it, Brenda said when the drops falling on the pillow wake her at night she just says things like "I know you're there- you'll be alright" or "everything's alright"- just anything reassuring. And the drops always stop for that night.


Poor sad ghost. I wonder why she cries.


----------



## MrMarg&me

Empathy is valuable even for things we do not understand.


----------



## MrMarg&me

Empathy is valuable even for things we do not understand.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Poor sad ghost. I wonder why she cries.



Since the staff apartments are back by the graveyard, our assumption was she was a long term mental patient at the hospital who lived out her life, died there and was buried in the on-grounds cemetery.


----------



## Moozillion

MissMarg&me said:


> Empathy is valuable even for things we do not understand.



ABSOLUTELY!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> I totally understand not wanting to elaborate some of these stories in public. For fear of being judged.
> However, I'm pretty sure that both Maggie and myself aren't too worried about being judged.



My experience is that once I'm judged, I'm put in a room with bars. 3 hots and a cot : )


----------



## Destben

People generally think I’m a little out there already so I don’t really worry about it lol. The only thing I had a hard time talking about was my sleep paralysis just because that is a lot to take in. The rest I had fun telling.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maggie Cummings said:


> My experience is that once I'm judged, I'm put in a room with bars. 3 hots and a cot : )


That sounds like it was an actual JUDGE.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> People generally think I’m a little out there already so I don’t really worry about it lol. The only thing I had a hard time talking about was my sleep paralysis just because that is a lot to take in. The rest I had fun telling.


Yeah. It's strange because in telling these stories and remembering the detail, it all seems so unbelievable. It was all a long time ago. But real. I have told almost no one. Ever. Face to face. In this media, you can almost talk about things anonymously. Without much fear of being judged.
I'm glad that my experiences have given other people some kind of enjoyment and I've enjoyed hearing other folks stories.
I'm a little surprised at how few had a story to relate.......SO FAR.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a strict Catholic upbringing-Catholic school from kindergarten through junior year of highschool, church every Sunday. Lots of threats of mortal sin, hell and damnation. I've been so scared of any kind of spirit stuff that I'd probably faint dead away if any happened.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yeah. It's strange because in telling these stories and remembering the detail, it all seems so unbelievable. It was all a long time ago. But real. I have told almost no one. Ever. Face to face. In this media, you can almost talk about things anonymously. Without much fear of being judged.
> I'm glad that my experiences have given other people some kind of enjoyment and I've enjoyed hearing other folks stories.
> I'm a little surprised at how few had a story to relate.......SO FAR.



One time I had a combination of paranormal activity and my sleep paralysis. 
I worked night shift at this point so I sept during the day. My bedroom door was located by the front door. It started out as sleep paralysis where I couldn’t move and I heard a voice. (This was after I told the demon voice that I wasn’t scared and this was a completely different voice) it was a hysterical woman. She was calling for help. I couldn’t move so I figured it was just in my head. Well after a couple minutes of her wailing. I feel her get real close to my face and whisper menacingly “I thought you were coming to help” and at that moment the front door which was locked slammed open and I saw in my dream like state a vision of going out my back door and down the street. When I got up I tried to go the way I saw but nothing was there. I lived pretty much across the street from a cemetery at that point so it wasn’t surprising to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> One time I had a combination of paranormal activity and my sleep paralysis.
> I worked night shift at this point so I sept during the day. My bedroom door was located by the front door. It started out as sleep paralysis where I couldn’t move and I heard a voice. (This was after I told the demon voice that I wasn’t scared and this was a completely different voice) it was a hysterical woman. She was calling for help. I couldn’t move so I figured it was just in my head. Well after a couple minutes of her wailing. I feel her get real close to my face and whisper menacingly “I thought you were coming to help” and at that moment the front door which was locked slammed open and I saw in my dream like state a vision of going out my back door and down the street. When I got up I tried to go the way I saw but nothing was there. I lived pretty much across the street from a cemetery at that point so it wasn’t surprising to me.


Some of your stories seem to be in partly a dream state. And I had a few that I write off to being overly imaginative and maybe nodding off....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I had a strict Catholic upbringing-Catholic school from kindergarten through junior year of highschool, church every Sunday. Lots of threats of mortal sin, hell and damnation. I've been so scared of any kind of spirit stuff that I'd probably faint dead away if any happened.


Nuns live off of your guilt....


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some of your stories seem to be in partly a dream state. And I had a few that I write off to being overly imaginative and maybe nodding off....



I would have totally wrote that one off because of my sleep paralysis but my front door was locked and shut. Then after it was wide open.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> I would have totally wrote that one off because of my sleep paralysis but my front door was locked and shut. Then after it was wide open.


You've certainly experienced your share of unusual events.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I had a strict Catholic upbringing-Catholic school from kindergarten through junior year of highschool, church every Sunday. Lots of threats of mortal sin, hell and damnation. I've been so scared of any kind of spirit stuff that I'd probably faint dead away if any happened.


And little to no family stories of anything seemingly paranormal?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Since we're talking about this, I'll jump in.
As I've already said, I am Christian, and my experiences are in keeping with that.
I know for sure I have had contact and interacted with angels.
I have also seen demons, usually in someone's eyes, and twice in inanimate objects.
I believe with all my heart that the "ghosts" people see are demons taking human form.
Just my thoughts...


----------



## Destben

KarenSoCal said:


> Since we're talking about this, I'll jump in.
> As I've already said, I am Christian, and my experiences are in keeping with that.
> I know for sure I have had contact and interacted with angels.
> I have also seen demons, usually in someone's eyes, and twice in inanimate objects.
> I believe with all my heart that the "ghosts" people see are demons taking human form.
> Just my thoughts...



That’s what my religion says. And that’s what I believe even tho I have had contact with “ghosts”


----------



## Moozillion

Destben said:


> One time I had a combination of paranormal activity and my sleep paralysis.
> I worked night shift at this point so I sept during the day. My bedroom door was located by the front door. It started out as sleep paralysis where I couldn’t move and I heard a voice. (This was after I told the demon voice that I wasn’t scared and this was a completely different voice) it was a hysterical woman. She was calling for help. I couldn’t move so I figured it was just in my head. Well after a couple minutes of her wailing. I feel her get real close to my face and whisper menacingly “I thought you were coming to help” and at that moment the front door which was locked slammed open and I saw in my dream like state a vision of going out my back door and down the street. When I got up I tried to go the way I saw but nothing was there. I lived pretty much across the street from a cemetery at that point so it wasn’t surprising to me.



OMG!!!! [emoji33] how terrifying!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

See?
I don't know how I can kind of roll my eyes when anyone mentions demons, angels or ghosts.
With my own experiences completely unexplained.
It must be some kind of mental self preservation?
Are demons, etc really any less probable? I suppose not.
(Nor do I think that any of you that have shared your stories are lying)
An open mind is needed.
And Christianity aside, I assume that Jews, Hindus, Muslims etc have "ghost" stories as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm not complaining. Lord knows. But I haven't had anything unexplainable (to me) happen in a long time. More than 35 years.
Some of it by now feels like my just relating and retelling an old story. A lot of the terror has faded away.
And it has been kind of therapeutic to share them with you.
It's unlikely that I'll ever mention these stories again. Mostly for the fear of being judged in person.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not complaining. Lord knows. But I haven't had anything unexplainable (to me) happen in a long time. More than 35 years.
> Some of it by now feels like my just relating and retelling an old story. A lot of the terror has faded away.
> And it has been kind of therapeutic to share them with you.
> It's unlikely that I'll ever mention these stories again. Mostly for the fear of being judged in person.



The more I tell them the less real it feels.


----------



## KarenSoCal

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not complaining. Lord knows. But I haven't had anything unexplainable (to me) happen in a long time. More than 35 years.
> Some of it by now feels like my just relating and retelling an old story. A lot of the terror has faded away.
> And it has been kind of therapeutic to share them with you.
> It's unlikely that I'll ever mention these stories again. Mostly for the fear of being judged in person.


Well, for sure, I'm not on here to judge you or anyone else. I certainly hope I did not come across that way!!
I merely (maybe) have a different viewpoint.
I've enjoyed hearing your experiences, as well as the others who have posted.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, for sure, I'm not on here to judge you or anyone else. I certainly hope I did not come across that way!!
> I merely (maybe) have a different viewpoint.
> I've enjoyed hearing your experiences, as well as the others who have posted.


No. I'm just being honest in saying that I have a difficult time wrapping my head around some stories. And I shouldn't...Not considering my own posts/experiences.
I'm truly not judging. I'm very appreciative.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. I'm just being honest in saying that I have a difficult time wrapping my head around some stories. And I shouldn't...Not considering my own posts/experiences.
> I'm truly not judging. I'm very appreciative.



I think we can all agree that our stories are out there even if true and can unstable when other people have apprehensions. Everyone judges it’s in our nature. But this is a place for those who have had these experiences to let them out and not hold them in. That’s why I told mine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> I think we can all agree that our stories are out there even if true and can unstable when other people have apprehensions. Everyone judges it’s in our nature. But this is a place for those who have had these experiences to let them out and not hold them in. That’s why I told mine.


Would you/have you told people that you know face to face any of this?
I've only told 3 people outside of this forum...And at least one of them assumes I'm nuts. (I'm guessing)
I know how unbelievable these things are. It bothers me greatly. ALMOST to the point of denial.
I'm so happy to hear others stories.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> Would you/have you told people that you know face to face any of this?
> I've only told 3 people outside of this forum...And at least one of them assumes I'm nuts. (I'm guessing)
> I know how unbelievable these things are. It bothers me greatly. ALMOST to the point of denial.



I tell people when I know they have an interest or their own stories. I know it happened but I know others won’t believe me. Like I said before I enjoy telling my ghost stories but have hard time talking about my sleep paralysis. I think that’s just because it sounds more demonic.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> I tell people when I know they have an interest or their own stories. I know it happened but I know others won’t believe me. Like I said before I enjoy telling my ghost stories but have hard time talking about my sleep paralysis. I think that’s just because it sounds more demonic.


Sleep paralysis is easier to grasp than a flying, stuffed toy lion.
One is a medical condition.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Goodnight, @Destben.
Hopefully more stories to come.
I just have a couple other "lightweight" stories....Not very intetesting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sleep paralysis is easier to grasp than a flying, stuffed toy lion.
> One is a medical condition.


Or an invisible dog fight on your bed!


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sleep paralysis is easier to grasp than a flying, stuffed toy lion.



Lol yes, but for a long time I truly believed that I was dealing with a demon and it would test my belief in god. Sleep paralysis maybe easier to believe but it was a terrifying time for me so it’s harder to talk about. I think my ghost stories are easier because they seem less realistic over time and your mind can get over them easier. Not saying that no one was traumatized I’m just pointing out my ghost stories compared the demon I was hallucinating holding me down and telling me my god can’t save me can’t really compare and it’s harder for me to deal with.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> Lol yes, but for a long time I truly believed that I was dealing with a demon and it would test my belief in god. Sleep paralysis maybe easier to believe but it was a terrifying time for me so it’s harder to talk about. I think my ghost stories are easier because they seem less realistic over time and your mind can get over them easier. Not saying that no one was traumatized I’m just pointing out my ghost stories compared the demon I was hallucinating holding me down and telling me my god can’t save me can’t really compare and it’s harder for me to deal with.


I can understand that.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can understand that.



At one point it was happening every night. Where as the real paranormal experiences were spread out and I had practice dealing with it because of my sleep paralysis. I still have more stories by the way just not as exciting.


----------



## KarenSoCal

You didn't ask me (it's ok [emoji16]), but I have told many people face to face about my encounters with angels and seeing demons.
In church, mostly receptive. Outside church....well...
But I share the experience. What they choose to believe is up to that person. A seed that's never planted cannot grow.
I think Zeropilot's and destben's experiences fit into this same category. Sure, some folks think we're nuts...what's new??
I know for certain my own truth. If others choose to think I'm fabricating stories, then I will never be able to convince them with logic.
Some happenings must be first hand for understanding to occur.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Destben said:


> Lol yes, but for a long time I truly believed that I was dealing with a demon and it would test my belief in god. Sleep paralysis maybe easier to believe but it was a terrifying time for me so it’s harder to talk about. I think my ghost stories are easier because they seem less realistic over time and your mind can get over them easier. Not saying that no one was traumatized I’m just pointing out my ghost stories compared the demon I was hallucinating holding me down and telling me my god can’t save me can’t really compare and it’s harder for me to deal with.


If satan is attacking you, you are doing something right! That's his reason to be here...to send his demons to terrify you and shake your faith. Demons are fallen angels who followed satan when he was thrown out of heaven!
Claim the name of God...with His help you are stronger than any demon!
Sorry for getting off topic...if anyone wants to, pm me.


----------



## KarenSoCal

@Destben
BTW, I was born and lived in York for my first 50 years. You anywhere near there?


----------



## Destben

KarenSoCal said:


> @Destben
> BTW, I was born and lived in York for my first 50 years. You anywhere near there?



I’m in Pennsylvania currently but I’m from Utah and spent some time in California.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Destben said:


> I’m in Pennsylvania currently but I’m from Utah and spent some time in California.


Ummm...whereabouts in PA? Close to York?


----------



## Destben

KarenSoCal said:


> Ummm...whereabouts in PA? Close to York?



Lancaster area


----------



## KarenSoCal

Destben said:


> Lancaster area


Right next door! [emoji16] Of course, I'm in SoCal now.


----------



## Destben

KarenSoCal said:


> Right next door! [emoji16] Of course, I'm in SoCal now.



I lived in Jackson near Sacramento for about 2 years


----------



## baldegale

before i was born my aunt had a stillborn son, we went over their house all the time. things would happen like chairs would be pushed in, you leave the room n come back, then theyd be pulled out, books would fly off shelves, no one would be near the remote and the TV would turn itself on and off and change the channels. occasionally if you looked at the top of the stairs going to their room youd see a little maybe 5-8 year old boy (that was his age at the time) just sitting there. the one thing i remember vividly that happened to me was my aunt and uncle went to disneyland with their two daughters for fourth of july and me, my mom, and my moms boyfriend were house sitting. i was laying in my cousins bed when the tv started turning on and off and then it sounded like someone was pounding on the closet doors. i of course being 5 at the time (18 now) started freaking out and crying and the second my mom came into the room it all stopped and everything went back to normal. 

i have a few other weird things that happened but they sound dumb and irrational and most people just call me crazy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A few times I was happy to see my mother standing in my doorway at night.
(Dad had gone by then. And mom usually looked in on me before she went to bed)
But on a couple of occasions, it wasn't mom. It was something or someone looking exactly like her but with a sinister expression and seemed to laugh when I got scared. Though I never heard a sound.
After the first time I figured that she always had on the same clothes. Seemingly an outfit my mother never owned. Odd.
Looking back. These few encounters might have been dreams. At least that's what my adult mind has decided that they were.
I wish the rest were that simple to write off!


----------



## Yvonne G

I had forgotten this story and it just now came back as I was reading Ed's mom account above:

My son was about 10 or 11 years old and he knew there wasn't a Santa Claus. One night as he was in his room getting ready for bed (it wasn't Christmas time) he looked up and Santa Clause was standing in his doorway. My son wasn't asleep, but wide awake. When he asked what the apparition wanted, it slowly faded away. Even today, (he's now 62 years old) he swears he saw what he saw.


----------



## Yvonne G

(OMG!!! My son is 62 years old?????? No wonder I feel so old and tired!)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> (OMG!!! My son is 62 years old?????? No wonder I feel so old and tired!)


You're still a teenager in tortoise years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I had forgotten this story and it just now came back as I was reading Ed's mom account above:
> 
> My son was about 10 or 11 years old and he knew there wasn't a Santa Claus. One night as he was in his room getting ready for bed (it wasn't Christmas time) he looked up and Santa Clause was standing in his doorway. My son wasn't asleep, but wide awake. When he asked what the apparition wanted, it slowly faded away. Even today, (he's now 62 years old) he swears he saw what he saw.


The few times this happened. Three times I believe. I yanked the sheets up over my head. She/it DID leave. But I don't know how long it was there or how it left.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Waking dreams would explain a lot of this.
Especially since so much of my own stories involve bed time.
I wish I could just tell myself that none of this happened.
It isn't easy.
Especially considering that there was another witness to at least one event.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> You're still a teenager in tortoise years.


I like that way of thinking!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> (OMG!!! My son is 62 years old?????? No wonder I feel so old and tired!)


He's the one who taught me how to jump stuff on a 4 wheeler. Drs are all trying to find out whats wrong with me...dementia(?) PTSD(?) they went on and on....one college guy, was positive my brain problem came from 16 concussions and 60 or so years of drug and alcohol abuse. And I also believe that's the problem. But I have always been strange. Just last night my ex stopped by to give me a ride on his new HD. I woke up in my car port wearing a very short t-shirt and nothing else. I haven't even seen my ex since the '80s sometime. My problem is halutions and sleep walking. I'd tell you about knocking out my bottom teeth, but I guess it's kinda personal. I sleep walk, and get violent.......


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maggie Cummings said:


> He's the one who taught me how to jump stuff on a 4 wheeler. Drs are all trying to find out whats wrong with me...dementia(?) PTSD(?) they went on and on....one college guy, was positive my brain problem came from 16 concussions and 60 or so years of drug and alcohol abuse. And I also believe that's the problem. But I have always been strange. Just last night my ex stopped by to give me a ride on his new HD. I woke up in my car port wearing a very short t-shirt and nothing else. I haven't even seen my ex since the '80s sometime. My problem is halutions and sleep walking. I'd tell you about knocking out my bottom teeth, but I guess it's kinda personal. I sleep walk, and get violent.......


Maggie, I'm so sorry you have to deal with such a problem. I have never sleepwalked, but have, on occasion, acted out nightmares in bed. And have been quite violent during them...my poor husband has to jump up and get away to avoid a beating. [emoji22]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When I was younger.
I often responded to being woken up with a right uppercut aimed at whomever woke me up.
This has improved.....A little.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maggie Cummings said:


> He's the one who taught me how to jump stuff on a 4 wheeler. Drs are all trying to find out whats wrong with me...dementia(?) PTSD(?) they went on and on....one college guy, was positive my brain problem came from 16 concussions and 60 or so years of drug and alcohol abuse. And I also believe that's the problem. But I have always been strange. Just last night my ex stopped by to give me a ride on his new HD. I woke up in my car port wearing a very short t-shirt and nothing else. I haven't even seen my ex since the '80s sometime. My problem is halutions and sleep walking. I'd tell you about knocking out my bottom teeth, but I guess it's kinda personal. I sleep walk, and get violent.......


Take care, Maggie.
You're one of the coolest, most interesting folks I've met here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been absent for a while.
This thread has joined the ghosts......
Any stories, ANYONE?


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been absent for a while.
> This thread has joined the ghosts......
> Any stories, ANYONE?



This isn’t really a ghost story but I have a dream that happens a lot where a woman ghost, a very hostile one needs my help but I can’t help her no matter what I do. I feel like it’s tied to the one ghost story I had with the woman that slammed my front door open. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Destben

Destben said:


> This isn’t really a ghost story but I have a dream that happens a lot where a woman ghost, a very hostile one needs my help but I can’t help her no matter what I do. I feel like it’s tied to the one ghost story I had with the woman that slammed my front door open. Any thoughts guys?



She’s always in a hidden room in a basement and her aura is dark and angry. I can’t talk to her and she’s super scary.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> This isn’t really a ghost story but I have a dream that happens a lot where a woman ghost, a very hostile one needs my help but I can’t help her no matter what I do. I feel like it’s tied to the one ghost story I had with the woman that slammed my front door open. Any thoughts guys?


It's been my experience that dreams are mostly based on something that's been on your mind...Somewhere.
I've never experienced a dream that came true. Or was a warning that came true.
Last night, I dreamed that my neighbor across the street was horribly injured while riding a horse....In my living room no less.
I have NO IDEA what that was all about.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's been my experience that dreams are mostly based on something that's been on your mind...Somewhere.
> I've never experienced a dream that came true. Or was a warning that came true.
> Last night, I dreamed that my neighbor across the street was horribly injured while riding a horse....In my living room no less.
> I have NO IDEA what that was all about.


I have had dreams come true most of the time vaguely. Like I can dream what gender a baby will be but thats a 50/50 shot so not impressive. But Like I have had a dream that a certain type of bug is crawling on my wall and later that day see it happen. Its more of a Déjà vu type of events and could be purely coincidence.


----------



## Destben

Destben said:


> I have had dreams come true most of the time vaguely. Like I can dream what gender a baby will be but thats a 50/50 shot so not impressive. But Like I have had a dream that a certain type of bug is crawling on my wall and later that day see it happen. Its more of a Déjà vu type of events and could be purely coincidence.


The lady concerns me only because of the dream being recurring. Always the same woman and always in a dark room hidden. When she is in a dream I can feel her there even if my dream takes me somewhere completely different. Like if I turn around that's where she will be. Watching and waiting for me to help her even though she is beyond help. She is silent and angry.


----------



## Destben

Destben said:


> The lady concerns me only because of the dream being recurring. Always the same woman and always in a dark room hidden. When she is in a dream I can feel her there even if my dream takes me somewhere completely different. Like if I turn around that's where she will be. Watching and waiting for me to help her even though she is beyond help. She is silent and angry.


Maybe its a metaphor for like an angry part of me inside lol.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just UNEARTHED two more stories from the extended family.
Like I said previously, if it is a real phenomenon, it seems to skip generations and certain people in the same family.
This is story one:
Recently, my now elderly uncle told me that he used to see a male figure in their old house in Miami. His wife, my aunt never did. Just him. It was a thin bearded man. Mostly in the form of a mist or smoke like cloud and always standing in the hallway door entrance looking in at him while he was in bed. He once threw a pillow at it and the pillow passed through the figure and it vanished.(So apparently ghosts are allergic to pillows)
What kind of freaked me out was the description of the things face. Just like the face I saw on my television?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And story two. Shared at the same, rare family get together:
My cousin Mark saw things in the same house as my uncle. Same family. But no other cousins did.
Mark, on two occasions was amazed to see two dis embodied, glowing heads seemingly chasing each other around his room. One time it was during broad daylight. Once at night.
I didn't ask him to describe the features.
Maybe I should have?
Both stories are from events that happened before 1980.
I've been "mysterious happening free" since about the same time . 1981.
Maybe now it's time for my cousins children?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm very glad I don't experience this phenom! I don't usually even remember my dreams.


----------



## Moozillion

Destben said:


> I have had dreams come true most of the time vaguely. Like I can dream what gender a baby will be but thats a 50/50 shot so not impressive. But Like I have had a dream that a certain type of bug is crawling on my wall and later that day see it happen. Its more of a Déjà vu type of events and could be purely coincidence.



I have had prophetic dreams, too, Destben. It’s always something TOTALLY vague, neutral and unimportant, but I always know it will happen, and it does. It happened more when I was a kid and teen, and it scared me, and I’ve had much freer such dreams as an adult.


----------



## Moozillion

Destben said:


> The lady concerns me only because of the dream being recurring. Always the same woman and always in a dark room hidden. When she is in a dream I can feel her there even if my dream takes me somewhere completely different. Like if I turn around that's where she will be. Watching and waiting for me to help her even though she is beyond help. She is silent and angry.



VERY interesting to me!!!


----------



## baldegale

Moozillion said:


> I have had prophetic dreams, too, Destben. It’s always something TOTALLY vague, neutral and unimportant, but I always know it will happen, and it does. It happened more when I was a kid and teen, and it scared me, and I’ve had much freer such dreams as an adult.



ive had this a lot as well, except it happened more when i was younger and has slown down as ive gotten older (im 18) i would always freak out and say “i dreamt i did this!! exactly this!!” everyone just thought i was crazy


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> And story two. Shared at the same, rare family get together:
> My cousin Mark saw things in the same house as my uncle. Same family. But no other cousins did.
> Mark, on two occasions was amazed to see two dis embodied, glowing heads seemingly chasing each other around his room. One time it was during broad daylight. Once at night.
> I didn't ask him to describe the features.
> Maybe I should have?
> Both stories are from events that happened before 1980.
> I've been "mysterious happening free" since about the same time . 1981.
> Maybe now it's time for my cousins children?



Very interesting.
My youngest sister sometimes experiences strange things. About 15 years ago, I was staying at her house helping with her 3 very small children as she prepared for a move. Her husband was already working in the town they were moving to, which is why she needed an extra adult in the home!
We had both gotten up during the night to investigate a sound (most likely the neighbor’s dog getting into something). She looked down the hall and got an odd expression on her face. Then asked if I had seen a person with a neon green glowing face move down the hall. But I had not.
She rarely talks about her experiences, but she sometimes tells me because she knows about my prophetic dreams, and I NEVER question or joke about what she’s seen.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I find it easy to tell these stories here because I don't have to see anyone doing the "coo-coo" sign or roll their eyes.
Maybe get a rolling of the eyes emoji?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have the same two basic dreams more or less. Regularly, with variation.
Dream one is I can fly. Or at least levitate. Because I can' fly very high or go very fast.
About 6 feet up. That's fine with me as I don't like heights. I usually have angry people chasing after me for some reason.
Once I was getting a job at the Luxor in Vegas because I could fly... Only when I woke up did it seem rediculous!
The other is that I am lost. I have no money and I only have some sort of home made vehicle. A go cart or some sort of a tiny car or a small motorcycle and I'm trying to find the highway. The vehicle is always dangerous and SLOW.
Never any type of ghost in my dreams.


----------



## katieandiggy

Many years ago my nanna was is hospital having treatment for leukaemia. My granddad was bed bound and had been for many years due to airways disease, so my aunt came over to their house to look after him. My aunt suffered from a bad back and often slept on the floor, I agreed to stay with her, (I must have been around 9 years old) we slept on the floor in the living room. The next morning my aunt was white as a sheet, I overheard her talking to my mum, she said that she had woken up in the night and saw Me sitting on the sofa and she said ‘Katie get back into bed’ but I didn’t do anything, I just sat there staring at her. That was until she looked down and realised that I was still asleep on the floor. She buried her head under the covers and didn’t move a muscle until the morning.
I often think about it. My family are very spiritual.
My mum swears that she has a spiritual guide. When she was younger she saw a guy in her bedroom (I know, sounds crazy) he was in full American Indian dress, she wasn’t frightened. She went to a spiritual healer and they told her to try and talk to him and that it was her spiritual guide. A few days later he was back and she did try to talk to him but I don’t know what happened after that. 
It probably sounds crazy to some people. But none of us are crazy lol


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I find it easy to tell these stories here because I don't have to see anyone doing the "coo-coo" sign or roll their eyes.
> Maybe get a rolling of the eyes emoji?




***Insert rolling eyes emoji here***


----------



## ZEROPILOT

katieandiggy said:


> Many years ago my nanna was is hospital having treatment for leukaemia. My granddad was bed bound and had been for many years due to airways disease, so my aunt came over to their house to look after him. My aunt suffered from a bad back and often slept on the floor, I agreed to stay with her, (I must have been around 9 years old) we slept on the floor in the living room. The next morning my aunt was white as a sheet, I overheard her talking to my mum, she said that she had woken up in the night and saw Me sitting on the sofa and she said ‘Katie get back into bed’ but I didn’t do anything, I just sat there staring at her. That was until she looked down and realised that I was still asleep on the floor. She buried her head under the covers and didn’t move a muscle until the morning.
> I often think about it. My family are very spiritual.
> My mum swears that she has a spiritual guide. When she was younger she saw a guy in her bedroom (I know, sounds crazy) he was in full American Indian dress, she wasn’t frightened. She went to a spiritual healer and they told her to try and talk to him and that it was her spiritual guide. A few days later he was back and she did try to talk to him but I don’t know what happened after that.
> It probably sounds crazy to some people. But none of us are crazy lol


I'm forever fascinated by things that seem hard to explain. I know everything does have an explanation. But mystery is fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hauntings or perceived hauntings.....Not so much fun...


----------



## Big Charlie

Moozillion said:


> I have had prophetic dreams, too, Destben. It’s always something TOTALLY vague, neutral and unimportant, but I always know it will happen, and it does. It happened more when I was a kid and teen, and it scared me, and I’ve had much freer such dreams as an adult.


When I lived in San Francisco, I was having trouble finding an apartment. Then one night I dreamed of the perfect apartment, and the next day I found it - it was just like in my dream. 

Sometimes we'll be watching a movie and I'll say what will happen next, like word for word what the next person will say, or if they are dealing cards, what the next one will be. When I'm doing a crossword puzzle, sometimes I know what words to fill in without reading the clue.


----------



## katieandiggy

Big Charlie said:


> When I lived in San Francisco, I was having trouble finding an apartment. Then one night I dreamed of the perfect apartment, and the next day I found it - it was just like in my dream.
> 
> Sometimes we'll be watching a movie and I'll say what will happen next, like word for word what the next person will say, or if they are dealing cards, what the next one will be. When I'm doing a crossword puzzle, sometimes I know what words to fill in without reading the clue.



Any chance on the lottery numbers for this week? [emoji23]


----------



## Big Charlie

katieandiggy said:


> Any chance on the lottery numbers for this week? [emoji23]


lol, I've never won a lottery or picked winning keno numbers. I only seem to predict things that are happening very soon.


----------



## Moozillion

Big Charlie said:


> When I lived in San Francisco, I was having trouble finding an apartment. Then one night I dreamed of the perfect apartment, and the next day I found it - it was just like in my dream.
> 
> Sometimes we'll be watching a movie and I'll say what will happen next, like word for word what the next person will say, or if they are dealing cards, what the next one will be. When I'm doing a crossword puzzle, sometimes I know what words to fill in without reading the clue.



I am very similar.
At one of my previous jobs, I interviewed people, taking their social histories. With some people, I would know the answer right before they said it, and some were pretty unusual.
Examples:
Me: How many times have you been married? (Thought enters my head: Eight)
Client: 8

How many times have you been married? (Thought enters head: 3, but one doesn’t count)
Client: Three, but one doesn’t count: I got it annulled after a month.

Me: How many children do you have? (Thought enters head: two miscarriages, so none)
Client: None...but I had 2 miscarriages.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> When I lived in San Francisco, I was having trouble finding an apartment. Then one night I dreamed of the perfect apartment, and the next day I found it - it was just like in my dream.
> 
> Sometimes we'll be watching a movie and I'll say what will happen next, like word for word what the next person will say, or if they are dealing cards, what the next one will be. When I'm doing a crossword puzzle, sometimes I know what words to fill in without reading the clue.


I do that with Jeopardy! I know answers to some of the most off the wall questions, and I KNOW that I didn't know that answer, however it pops into my head.


----------



## ascott

Chizbad said:


> View attachment 223942



Gross but laughed really hard...the dog even looked at me...


----------



## ascott

ZEROPILOT said:


> The sock mystery is universal among human males.



Us old broads too....damn machine.


----------



## GHOST TEQUILA

Only empty bottles of Tequila frighten me now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How about creepy feelings about places or things that make no sense?
When I lived in the "sticks", part of every day life was exploring the woods and checking out old barns and hundred year old shacks.
One day, my then future x wife and I found one such shack/house. It was covered in vines and partially burned. But instead of going inside to look around. Neither of us wanted to take another step towards it. We simultaneously became overwhelmed with a feeling of danger or fear.
I still remember it vividly.


----------



## baldegale

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about creepy feelings about places or things that make no sense?
> When I lived in the "sticks", part of every day life was exploring the woods and checking out old barns and hundred year old shacks.
> One day, my then future x wife and I found one such shack/house. It was covered in vines and partially burned. But instead of going inside to look around. Neither of us wanted to take another step towards it. We simultaneously became overwhelmed with a feeling of danger or fear.
> I still remember it vividly.



certain rooms in houses i cant even look into because they fill me with so much anxiety


----------



## ZEROPILOT

baldegale said:


> certain rooms in houses i cant even look into because they fill me with so much anxiety


That's How I felt when my x mother in law moved in.
Seriously, though, I understand.
I wonder what senses are doing what?
What are we homing in on?


----------



## baldegale

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's How I felt when my x mother in law moved in.
> Seriously, though, I understand.
> I wonder what senses are doing what?
> What are we homing in on?



for example, the house im living in now, the basement has a back room and at night i cant even look back there or towards the general direction. its the same with the upstairs at my grandmas house


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about creepy feelings about places or things that make no sense?
> When I lived in the "sticks", part of every day life was exploring the woods and checking out old barns and hundred year old shacks.
> One day, my then future x wife and I found one such shack/house. It was covered in vines and partially burned. But instead of going inside to look around. Neither of us wanted to take another step towards it. We simultaneously became overwhelmed with a feeling of danger or fear.
> I still remember it vividly.


I had that feeling about a month ago. I had gone house hunting with my mother and she is looking to flip a house so the ones we were looking at were really old and run down. We came across one that I kid you not was like that Eddie Murphy movie The Haunted Mansion. Anyways we were exploring and taking photos for her to look at in detail after. The realtor and my mother had gone down stairs and I was finishing up photos on the main level. I know when there is something around because I get light headed and it feels like a cant breathe. I felt this then, I ignored it and went to meet up with hem downstairs in this all cement and dirt area. There were no lights because this was a really old house so i had to use the flash light on my cell phone. I came across THE ROOM! The one from my dreams with the angry ghost lady that needs my help. I felt her there and my blood ran cold. I hauled butt upstairs and kept repeating in a whisper that I could not help her and I reject anything that might follow me. I have not dreamt of her since.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's pretty horrible.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's pretty horrible.


I'm just glad thats over with she was really creepy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What makes you think that you can't help her?
Being in fear of anything...Real or perceived as real, is not good on your health.
Maybe facing it head on would work.

I friend of mine is a Haitian fellow and a firm believer in VOODOO. I find it ridiculous. However, he pointed out that if you truly believe that someone has cursed you, you will indeed feel cursed and suffer.
Reality is what you (or your particular group) think is real when it comes down to it.
Pretty deep thinking. I thought.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wasn't going to mention it, but my "hauntings" stopped the night that I was no longer afraid. It became anger. I'm
Still angry. But fascinated.
It's what I've attributed it to, any way.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wasn' going to mention it, but my "hauntings" stopped the night that I was no longer afraid. It became anger.
> It's what I've attributed it to, any way.


Its not that I couldn't help it was that I am not ready to deal with that kind of stuff lol. I had one angry old spirit woman grip my arm for touching her husbands wallet at a good will store. I felt that hand print for an hour afterwards and the screaming and wailing she was doing freaked me out. I definitely don't want to be a crazy person so I don't usually share this stuff and ignore it. But I reject them and it goes away Its kinda like if you don't give them power they cant do anything so I told the angry ghost lady no and that I could not help her and I haven't had anything to do with her since. And I mentioned the rejecting anything following me because I did have that sleep paralysis thing and I would have to go through something like that again night after night but with something more then my imagination. These things are really scary to me.


----------



## Destben

The more in denial I am about it the less stuff happens so any chance that I would welcome something like that in my life I squash and run away from.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I only believe all of you because of my own experiences. And mine look just as strange to someone who has never had this kind of stuff happen, I'm sure!
Telling strangers or even casual acquaintances this kind of stuff would never happen and has never happened outside of this forum.
I agree. A lot of it...MOST of it sound batsh-t friggin crazy.
But it is all true.
Thanks everyone for sharing. And thank you @Destben


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> I only believe all of you because of my own experiences. And mine look just as strange to someone who has never had this kind of stuff happen, I'm sure!
> Telling strangers or even casual acquaintances this kind of stuff would never happen and has never happened outside of this forum.
> I agree. A lot of it...MOST of it sound batsh-t friggin crazy.
> But it is all true.
> Thanks everyone for sharing. And thank you @Destben


Thank you. Its nice to able to tell this stuff and not get judged.


----------



## Yvonne G

Destben said:


> Its not that I couldn't help it was that I am not ready to deal with that kind of stuff lol. I had one angry old spirit woman grip my arm for touching her husbands wallet at a good will store. I felt that hand print for an hour afterwards and the screaming and wailing she was doing freaked me out. I definitely don't want to be a crazy person so I don't usually share this stuff and ignore it. But I reject them and it goes away Its kinda like if you don't give them power they cant do anything so I told the angry ghost lady no and that I could not help her and I haven't had anything to do with her since. And I mentioned the rejecting anything following me because I did have that sleep paralysis thing and I would have to go through something like that again night after night but with something more then my imagination. These things are really scary to me.


I'm with you! I REJECT any and all ghost type stuff. I don't want to hear from anyone that's not here in a corporal body!!!!!


----------



## Destben

Yvonne G said:


> I'm with you! I REJECT any and all ghost type stuff. I don't want to hear from anyone that's not here in a corporal body!!!!!


Me neither, and I don't anymore I have blocked it to the point where I just get light headed and have the breathing issue. Once that happens I go into full lockdown with my mind and reject anything that is not physically there at the time and get out of there.


----------



## Moozillion

Destben said:


> I had that feeling about a month ago. I had gone house hunting with my mother and she is looking to flip a house so the ones we were looking at were really old and run down. We came across one that I kid you not was like that Eddie Murphy movie The Haunted Mansion. Anyways we were exploring and taking photos for her to look at in detail after. The realtor and my mother had gone down stairs and I was finishing up photos on the main level. I know when there is something around because I get light headed and it feels like a cant breathe. I felt this then, I ignored it and went to meet up with hem downstairs in this all cement and dirt area. There were no lights because this was a really old house so i had to use the flash light on my cell phone. I came across THE ROOM! The one from my dreams with the angry ghost lady that needs my help. I felt her there and my blood ran cold. I hauled butt upstairs and kept repeating in a whisper that I could not help her and I reject anything that might follow me. I have not dreamt of her since.



Oh, WOW!!!! [emoji33] I would have been FREAKED OUT!!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Destben

Moozillion said:


> Oh, WOW!!!! [emoji33] I would have been FREAKED OUT!!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


It is! Especially if you have been dreaming about the same lady for years!


----------



## katieandiggy

It all fascinates me and I totally believe in everything I’m reading. I love hearing the stories.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was just looking over the thread. It seems as though I had already mentioned my uncle Dave's haunting.
The later story just fills in the details.
And what happened to @LoutheRussian ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going to visit my mother in a few weeks.
I'm going to ask her about other family happenings while she still has any kind of a memory.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to visit my mother in a few weeks.
> I'm going to ask her about other family happenings while she still has any kind of a memory.


Good idea!


----------



## Boettgeri

Hello 

I like this topic. It's scary but interesting. 

I have some "ghosts" stories in my family. Plus, when I was just a little girl I was able to see some of this things but then I just freak out /forget it and since then I can feel some things in some places but I do not see anything. I don't know if I really believe in it, I don't know if this things are real or maybe just imaginary but I think I'm still afraid of it. 
I am an adult, I went to catholic school when I was young, and now I have a master degree in a scientific field. But I still believe we don't know everything and maybe some things we don't understand yet will be explained one day. I think to believe in ghosts or not is not contradictory to science and religion.

For the stories...I spare you the bad ones unless you want to hear it (I can't write it at night). The funny one is my interest for tortoises it came out of nowhere after a very special dog to me passed away (after all if we believe in ghosts it is not impossible that animals can experienced it too ).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boettgeri said:


> Hello
> 
> I like this topic. It's scary but interesting.
> 
> I have some "ghosts" stories in my family. Plus, when I was just a little girl I was able to see some of this things but then I just freak out /forget it and since then I can feel some things in some places but I do not see anything. I don't know if I really believe in it, I don't know if this things are real or maybe just imaginary but I think I'm still afraid of it.
> I am an adult, I went to catholic school when I was young, and now I have a master degree in a scientific field. But I still believe we don't know everything and maybe some things we don't understand yet will be explained one day. I think to believe in ghosts or not is not contradictory to science and religion.
> 
> For the stories...I spare you the bad ones unless you want to hear it (I can't write it at night). The funny one is my interest for tortoises it came out of nowhere after a very special dog to me passed away (after all if we believe in ghosts it is not impossible that animals can experienced it too ).


By all means, tell us.
This type of format is perfect for sharing stories you wouldn't necessarily feel comfortable talking about otherwise.


----------



## Yvonne G

Like you, I went through Catholic school. I don't want to see spirits and I'm not open to it. But I enjoy reading all the stories, and I'd love to hear your dog ghost story


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wait.
Did we all start out Catholic here?
Catholic school was as spooky as any of my stories...


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wait.
> Did we all start out Catholic here?
> Catholic school was as spooky as any of my stories...


AMEN!! Especially those old nuns with rulers firmly attached to their hand.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> AMEN!! Especially those old nuns with rulers firmly attached to their hand.


My knuckles still sting!


----------



## Boettgeri

Thanks some people in real life are not open to speak about it and I admit I am not used to tell this stories because of it. I will write it tomorrow.
Are we all catholic here ? lol
Speaking about religion....Most of my family live in Portugal, there religion is very important. There is a site called Fatima where people believe the Virgin appeared. Thousands of people said they saw her. If you go there the atmosphere is very hard...some people believe that if they make "promises" miracles will happen. I have also some stories about it, some that I can't explain, one is related to my birth. I'll tell you also about that if you want. I remember also my grandma (she sadly passed away a few years ago  ) she was very religious and she could heal some things by prayer. I did not inherit that so I can't, I can't even pray because of how I feel when I try. Maybe I was too young, not open to it, she also did not have time to explain me that..And today I still can't explain how some of this things could be possible. I have some stories concerning her in some points I have writen some but then I was log out when I try to send it (isn't it a bit strange?) ...I will better write only about the others stories tomorrow.


----------



## Boettgeri

Hello

I'll start with the beginning. When my mother was pregnant with me the doctors told my parents I had trisomy 13 and would not be able to survive (they did an amniocentesis and I had a high probability of having this desease). It was my mother's first pregnancy and my parents were afraid and sad etc
my mother thought of abortion but as you can imagine she finally did not do it. In fact, my father made a promise in Fatima and he believed it worked. My parents used to tell me that story (I also have seen the medical papers) ...When I was born the doctors could not believe I was healthy and they did not understood that. I'm very lucky !

Since I could talk to the age of 7 or 8 years old. My mother told me, each night I said there is a old woman next to my bed. My grandma believed it was his mother (my great grandma). I remember being afraid of the dark and having high difficulties to sleep but in my teens I completely forgot this woman since my mother told me this last year... The only thing I remember back then it was the same dream : I was in a garden like a cimetery's garden and a old woman was trying to talk to me always the same way she said "I need to say you some thing" and every time I was freaked out, I ran away and waked up...A few years ago after a death in my family I made two or three times this kind of dream...unless this time the voice that seemed comming from an old woman screamed "too late" this time I tried to run to her to find only an horrible vision....and after I waked up each time.

When I was 7 or 8 I could'nt remember exactly, I was in the car with my parents and my sister going to visit an uncle. I was close to him, he was a good person. I remember having like a "flash" I starded crying and said "I don't want to go there he died crushed by a train" ..he was still alive and I thought I was just crazy...but sadly 3 or 4 years later I was one of the first to know about his death, exactly the same way... I have to say he had nothing to do with trains , he didn't work with trains or anything like that.

For the dog, it was my fiance's dog. A dog I knew very well, he was very kind. One day he bit me, I believe it was completly my fault. 2 days later I needed emergengy chirurgy (2 emergency chirurgy in 1 day it was probably worst than I thought lol) and I stayed in hospital's bed for 2 weeks, the doctors thought I would not be able to do things as before but I could. I was lucky again. Since that I had a very strong bound with this dog. I cared for him until his death (he was old). The day of his death after his death I woke up thiinking about tortoises and with this idea obsessing me. I always have liked animals but I had never tought of tortoises before that. Also another dog came into our lifes (he was a rescued dog) and the strange thing is that this dog always sleeps where the other died, exactly the same place (not so commun for a dog). This last story is not so strange I believe but for me I feel this has something to do with that dog and who knows.

I have other stories but they are not so impressive I think.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boettgeri said:


> Hello
> 
> I'll start with the beginning. When my mother was pregnant with me the doctors told my parents I had trisomy 13 and would not be able to survive (they did an amniocentesis and I had a high probability of having this desease). It was my mother's first pregnancy and my parents were afraid and sad etc
> my mother thought of abortion but as you can imagine she finally did not do it. In fact, my father made a promise in Fatima and he believed it worked. My parents used to tell me that story (I also have seen the medical papers) ...When I was born the doctors could not believe I was healthy and they did not understood that. I'm very lucky !
> 
> Since I could talk to the age of 7 or 8 years old. My mother told me, each night I said there is a old woman next to my bed. My grandma believed it was his mother (my great grandma). I remember being afraid of the dark and having high difficulties to sleep but in my teens I completely forgot this woman since my mother told me this last year... The only thing I remember back then it was the same dream : I was in a garden like a cimetery's garden and a old woman was trying to talk to me always the same way she said "I need to say you some thing" and every time I was freaked out, I ran away and waked up...A few years ago after a death in my family I made two or three times this kind of dream...unless this time the voice that seemed comming from an old woman screamed "too late" this time I tried to run to her to find only an horrible vision....and after I waked up each time.
> 
> When I was 7 or 8 I could'nt remember exactly, I was in the car with my parents and my sister going to visit an uncle. I was close to him, he was a good person. I remember having like a "flash" I starded crying and said "I don't want to go there he died crushed by a train" ..he was still alive and I thought I was just crazy...but sadly 3 or 4 years later I was one of the first to know about his death, exactly the same way... I have to say he had nothing to do with trains , he didn't work with trains or anything like that.
> 
> For the dog, it was my fiance's dog. A dog I knew very well, he was very kind. One day he bit me, I believe it was completly my fault. 2 days later I needed emergengy chirurgy (2 emergency chirurgy in 1 day it was probably worst than I thought lol) and I stayed in hospital's bed for 2 weeks, the doctors thought I would not be able to do things as before but I could. I was lucky again. Since that I had a very strong bound with this dog. I cared for him until his death (he was old). The day of his death after his death I woke up thiinking about tortoises and with this idea obsessing me. I always have liked animals but I had never tought of tortoises before that. Also another dog came into our lifes (he was a rescued dog) and the strange thing is that this dog always sleeps where the other died, exactly the same place (not so commun for a dog). This last story is not so strange I believe but for me I feel this has something to do with that dog and who knows.
> 
> I have other stories but they are not so impressive I think.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Destben

I think my new office is haunted. Mostly whispering and sniffles right now maybe the occasional foot step. I will let y’all know later if it is or I’m just hearing things lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> I think my new office is haunted. Mostly whispering and sniffles right now maybe the occasional foot step. I will let y’all know later if it is or I’m just hearing things lol


Cool.
I thought that this THREAD had become a ghost...


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool.
> I thought that this THREAD had become a ghost...



Lol, well I may have some new stories soon. Right now it’s just foot steps and small noises. I do get a really bad feeling in the back of the office. We have an extended back that has like 6 unused offices and a storage room.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ok.
It looks like my ghost days ended long ago.
(At about 17)
I cant say that I miss it, though.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not open to it at all!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not open to it at all!!!


I'm not sure anyone actually WANTS to have creepy things happen to them.
Especially ones that seem to have no logical explanations


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I recall one date that I had with a very beautiful, very wonderful woman. It had taken me a few months to get her to go out on a date with me.
After a couple of glasses of wine, she all on her own began to tell my a story of how her dead grandmother visits her and had for years. She stopped abruptly into the story and appologize for telling me. Saying " you must think I'm crazy".
So I told her that I know firsthand that strange things happen. I lowered my guard and proceeded to tell her my "Larry the Lion" story.
She thanked me. Seemed relieved, as I had hoped.
Then we decided on a movie after dinner and had what I thought was a very nice evening. It ended very late and she even kissed me goodnight when I bought her home.
THEN NEVER RESPONDED TO ANOTHER ONE OF MY PHONE CALLS.
I've always wondered how COO COO my stories sound even to those with equally shocking stories.
Now that there is a story I've never told ANYONE.
Honestly is a great quality. Saying too much can only get you into trouble.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> I recall one date that I had with a very beautiful, very wonderful woman. It had taken me a few months to get her to go out on a date with me.
> After a couple of glasses of wine, she all on her own began to tell my a story of how her dead grandmother visits her and had for years. She stopped abruptly into the story and appologize for telling me. Saying " you must think I'm crazy".
> So I told her that I know firsthand that strange things happen. I lowered my guard and proceeded to tell her my "Larry the Lion" story.
> She thanked me. Seemed relieved, as I had hoped.
> Then we decided on a movie after dinner and had what I thought was a very nice evening. It ended very late and she even kissed me goodnight when I bought her home.
> THEN NEVER RESPONDED TO ANOTHER ONE OF MY PHONE CALLS.
> I've always wondered how COO COO my stories sound even to those with equally shocking stories.
> Now that there is a story I've never told ANYONE.
> Honestly is a great quality. Saying too much can only get you into trouble.



How crazy could we actually be? Every country around the world has a version of ghost/demonic entities, so some things must have truth behind them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> How crazy could we actually be? Every country around the world has a version of ghost/demonic entities, so some things must have truth behind them.


Oh dont know why I still have issue with the "ghost" part.
I mean, certainly there could be other possibilities.
When anyone mentions the G word...That's when eyes start rolling. Otherwise it's just an unsettling story.
You and I are believers in these things because we've experienced them.
The vast majority of people have not.


----------



## Janet_1117

How weird I come across this topic here. Apparently, as young children on my dads side of my family, being ‘visited’ by some unknown source is a common occurrence. While my grandmother was 10 months pregnant with my dad, his dad had been killed in a car wreck. When my dad was about 10 yrs old he woke up one night and at the foot of his bed he saw a figure that resembled that of his dad.
When my younger cousin was about to become a big sister, she was about 3 or 4 and was playing in her room when my aunt heard her start talking to someone, no one should have been in her room. My aunt and grandma go in to check on her and she is kinda freaking out talking about a little boy being in her room. When they asked where he went, she points to the corner of the room and said “he’s right there”. My grandma thinks it was her brothers spirit coming to visit before he was actually here!...creepy. But I’ve got more [emoji16] About a two years after he was born, they were having a gathering at my aunts because my uncles mother had passed away. A person whom the little brother had never met. As the adults are all sitting around talking, he comes in dragging a rocking chair with him, when asked who that was for his reply was, “this is for grandma”, everyone kind of brushed it off thinking he’d just been listening to everyone, he walked out. Only to return a few minutes later with the foot stool that goes with it. Then they asked what that was for, his reply “so grandma can put her feet up”. Everyone kind of stopping and paying a little more attention to the little guy. His grandma, whom he’d never met, little did he know, always sat in that chair and always had to prop her feet up when she’d come to visit. Now, everyone is just in awe, watching as he exits the room again wondering what he’ll return with next. Sure enough, a few minutes later, he drags in another chair and places it next to the other. A little hesitant to ask, my grandma says “well who is that for” and his reply “this one is for Jesus so he can hold grandmas hand.” 
Last one...it’s not as good but still happened. My brother and I were spending the night at my granddads house some 20 years or so ago. I was already kinda creeped out about the house at night. It was just really dark and my room was at the very end of the dark hallway. Anyway, I’m laying in bed, with my tiny little night light, not quite asleep yet when I catch something out of the corner of my eye. I look over and I swear to this day I’m still not sure who it was, but what looked to be a little old lady sitting in a rocking chair, ROCKING, next to my bed! I wasted no time, bolted out of the room and into the other where my brother was asleep. I don’t think I slept at all that night lol. There was no physical rocking chair in that room. [emoji15] I’ve got a few more but I’ll save those if you wanna hear one or two more [emoji854]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Janet_1117 said:


> How weird I come across this topic here. Apparently, as young children on my dads side of my family, being ‘visited’ by some unknown source is a common occurrence. While my grandmother was 10 months pregnant with my dad, his dad had been killed in a car wreck. When my dad was about 10 yrs old he woke up one night and at the foot of his bed he saw a figure that resembled that of his dad.
> When my younger cousin was about to become a big sister, she was about 3 or 4 and was playing in her room when my aunt heard her start talking to someone, no one should have been in her room. My aunt and grandma go in to check on her and she is kinda freaking out talking about a little boy being in her room. When they asked where he went, she points to the corner of the room and said “he’s right there”. My grandma thinks it was her brothers spirit coming to visit before he was actually here!...creepy. But I’ve got more [emoji16] About a two years after he was born, they were having a gathering at my aunts because my uncles mother had passed away. A person whom the little brother had never met. As the adults are all sitting around talking, he comes in dragging a rocking chair with him, when asked who that was for his reply was, “this is for grandma”, everyone kind of brushed it off thinking he’d just been listening to everyone, he walked out. Only to return a few minutes later with the foot stool that goes with it. Then they asked what that was for, his reply “so grandma can put her feet up”. Everyone kind of stopping and paying a little more attention to the little guy. His grandma, whom he’d never met, little did he know, always sat in that chair and always had to prop her feet up when she’d come to visit. Now, everyone is just in awe, watching as he exits the room again wondering what he’ll return with next. Sure enough, a few minutes later, he drags in another chair and places it next to the other. A little hesitant to ask, my grandma says “well who is that for” and his reply “this one is for Jesus so he can hold grandmas hand.”
> Last one...it’s not as good but still happened. My brother and I were spending the night at my granddads house some 20 years or so ago. I was already kinda creeped out about the house at night. It was just really dark and my room was at the very end of the dark hallway. Anyway, I’m laying in bed, with my tiny little night light, not quite asleep yet when I catch something out of the corner of my eye. I look over and I swear to this day I’m still not sure who it was, but what looked to be a little old lady sitting in a rocking chair, ROCKING, next to my bed! I wasted no time, bolted out of the room and into the other where my brother was asleep. I don’t think I slept at all that night lol. There was no physical rocking chair in that room. [emoji15] I’ve got a few more but I’ll save those if you wanna hear one or two more [emoji854]


Yes, please.
Let's hear them all.


----------



## Janet_1117

I don’t remember how old I was, maybe 7 or 8 and had gone with a friend to spend the night at her dads house. That night he was telling old ghost stories about the house. That it was haunted and was built over an old cemetery. Maybe his stories contributed to the over reaction but whatever lol. I don’t know if anyone remembers but when I was a kid we had these creepy little glow worm dolls. Like a baby doll but a [emoji218]. Anyway, so we’re getting ready for bed after story time and all of the sudden across the room this glow worm starts glowing consistently, we both swore it moved. I freaked out started crying, made her dad take me home and never went back. [emoji23]


----------



## Janet_1117

Janet_1117 said:


> I don’t remember how old I was, maybe 7 or 8 and had gone with a friend to spend the night at her dads house. That night he was telling old ghost stories about the house. That it was haunted and was built over an old cemetery. Maybe his stories contributed to the over reaction but whatever lol. I don’t know if anyone remembers but when I was a kid we had these creepy little glow worm dolls. Like a baby doll but a [emoji218]. Anyway, so we’re getting ready for bed after story time and all of the sudden across the room this glow worm starts glowing consistently, we both swore it moved. I freaked out started crying, made her dad take me home and never went back. [emoji23]



I google this creepy little thing for inquiring minds lol still creeps me out! [emoji23]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Those ARE creepy.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those ARE creepy.



Agreed lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No new creepy stories, members?
No judging here...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Many years ago the wife and I went to Winchester,VA for a Chow Chow Specialty Show to meet a breeder. We stayed the weeeken and went on a ghost tour. Oddly they started with explaining how most hauntings were due to electrical or mechanical systems in a house- odd sensation in a room then maybe it was due to a bare wire in the wall that was projecting electricity. And more to explain away ghost before they described haunts like batteries-ones that are charged by emotion. Imagine the unease you feel at a Civil War battlefield. They showed use two places- a bar where a man was killed over a lovers quarrel... this scene replays regular as just that scene with chairs moving glasses knocked around. Now the other was a house that the main road went around. The old owner made it her life’s work to not let them move her house and it took many years of her life and they built it around her. Her ghost is said to have the ability to speak and interact. Lastly they said that people who are the most sensitive to ghosts can’t wear a watch due to it malfunctioning. When explained like science it is a game changer!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Blackdog1714 said:


> Many years ago the wife and I went to Winchester,VA for a Chow Chow Specialty Show to meet a breeder. We stayed the weeeken and went on a ghost tour. Oddly they started with explaining how most hauntings were due to electrical or mechanical systems in a house- odd sensation in a room then maybe it was due to a bare wire in the wall that was projecting electricity. And more to explain away ghost before they described haunts like batteries-ones that are charged by emotion. Imagine the unease you feel at a Civil War battlefield. They showed use two places- a bar where a man was killed over a lovers quarrel... this scene replays regular as just that scene with chairs moving glasses knocked around. Now the other was a house that the main road went around. The old owner made it her life’s work to not let them move her house and it took many years of her life and they built it around her. Her ghost is said to have the ability to speak and interact. Lastly they said that people who are the most sensitive to ghosts can’t wear a watch due to it malfunctioning. When explained like science it is a game changer!


Is it an actual science, though?


----------



## Blackdog1714

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is it an actual science, though?


For the disproving part yep. For the ghost battery part it just sorta makes sense that emotional energy charges them. I mean have you ever been around someone who was a “hot mess” it is an energy you can feel.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just giving this old, fun post a poke to see if any new stories pop up....


----------



## Yvonne G

When my granddaughter lived in this house her bedroom where she said there was a spirit is my new reptile room. I was never comfortable when this room was my library, but after removing most of the books and shelves, and setting up the tortoise enclosures, the discomfort has gone.


----------



## Destben

My new house has a black shadow dog that likes to follow you when it’s dark. He doesn’t seem mean though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> My new house has a black shadow dog that likes to follow you when it’s dark. He doesn’t seem mean though.


My dog, Suki seems to see something and she tracks it through the house, hair standing up on her spine and growling.
This happens several times a month.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When my wife and I stayed up in a log cabin in Tennessee last year. I was snoring at night (shocking).
My wife went into the second bedroom. But later came running back in, screaming that she felt some hands try choking her while she slept.
No one else was in the cabin. Or on that mountain from what I could tell.
My wife says she doesn't dream much and still says it was real.
It still has her shaken.


----------



## Srmcclure

My nana's 2 story house is haunted...

I was always told that by my mom, but I figured it was just to scare my brother and I as kids... she did that to us all the time. 6 years ago my son and I came to live with her because she lost her job and I could help her pay the mortgage. We had the whole upstairs to our selves which was great, because we all know how living with family can be sometimes.

Nothing happened for a long time, you'd just get weird feelings like someone is watching you. One day I came home to my dvd towers moved all the way across the room in an unorganized cluster. I went down stairs and asked my nana if anyone had come into the house for the cox maybe and had to move them? 

No, she said. No one was in the house all day.
Okay.... weird, but whatever... brush it off because what else can you do?

Then, one night, my son had crawled into bed with me. The bedroom I was in was technically the master and was huge. It had a very large bay window in it that let a lot of moon light in at night so it was pretty bright for nighttime. Something woke me up so I rolled over to look around the room to see what it was. Standing right over me by the side of the bed was a very tall outline of a man! He was just standing there looking at me... I screamed and shot up to block my son and he vanished right in front of me... kade never woke up thankfully...

Not sure how long later, but it happened again. This time I woke up and he was there, but he was in the alcove of the bay window. Again there was plenty of light, but all you saw was the outline. I sat up and stared. I was terrified but couldnt do anything... he turned his head and looked at me, then turned around and vanished down the hall...

That was the last time I saw anything. You always feel it though. Something is there watching you. It's never been mean, just there.

My brothers best friend in high school also saw some downstairs walk across the living room and pass through the closed pocket door while he was staying over one night. He WILL NOT step into that house again and it's been 13yrs and he is still very much 'another brother'.

My husband saw a group of shadows run down the hallway one day as well.

You can believe me or not, but it 100% happened to me and still makes me very uncomfortable when I go upstairs. My nana has lived there for over 40yrs and she just roles her eyes at all of our family that has a story about that house. She takes ambien though, so I'm pretty sure if she saw anything she'd blame it on that, but no one else has that problem...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> My new house has a black shadow dog that likes to follow you when it’s dark. He doesn’t seem mean though.


I suppose if there can be such a thing as a dog spirit....It would probably seek out human companionship


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Srmcclure said:


> My nana's 2 story house is haunted...
> 
> I was always told that by my mom, but I figured it was just to scare my brother and I as kids... she did that to us all the time. 6 years ago my son and I came to live with her because she lost her job and I could help her pay the mortgage. We had the whole upstairs to our selves which was great, because we all know how living with family can be sometimes.
> 
> Nothing happened for a long time, you'd just get weird feelings like someone is watching you. One day I came home to my dvd towers moved all the way across the room in an unorganized cluster. I went down stairs and asked my nana if anyone had come into the house for the cox maybe and had to move them?
> 
> No, she said. No one was in the house all day.
> Okay.... weird, but whatever... brush it off because what else can you do?
> 
> Then, one night, my son had crawled into bed with me. The bedroom I was in was technically the master and was huge. It had a very large bay window in it that let a lot of moon light in at night so it was pretty bright for nighttime. Something woke me up so I rolled over to look around the room to see what it was. Standing right over me by the side of the bed was a very tall outline of a man! He was just standing there looking at me... I screamed and shot up to block my son and he vanished right in front of me... kade never woke up thankfully...
> 
> Not sure how long later, but it happened again. This time I woke up and he was there, but he was in the alcove of the bay window. Again there was plenty of light, but all you saw was the outline. I sat up and stared. I was terrified but couldnt do anything... he turned his head and looked at me, then turned around and vanished down the hall...
> 
> That was the last time I saw anything. You always feel it though. Something is there watching you. It's never been mean, just there.
> 
> My brothers best friend in high school also saw some downstairs walk across the living room and pass through the closed pocket door while he was staying over one night. He WILL NOT step into that house again and it's been 13yrs and he is still very much 'another brother'.
> 
> My husband saw a group of shadows run down the hallway one day as well.
> 
> You can believe me or not, but it 100% happened to me and still makes me very uncomfortable when I go upstairs. My nana has lived there for over 40yrs and she just roles her eyes at all of our family that has a story about that house. She takes ambien though, so I'm pretty sure if she saw anything she'd blame it on that, but no one else has that problem...


In my family, like I've said before, a few of us has had this type of experience and some have not. Even in the exact same house.


----------



## Srmcclure

ZEROPILOT said:


> In my family, like I've said before, a few of us has had this type of experience and some have not. Even in the exact same house.


Its definitely creepy. I dont talk about it often because not many believe me, which is fine, but still lol. My aunt and my brother have never seen anything, but my nana's husbands son stayed with them for 2 or 3 months and he says he will never stay there again because of something he saw, but he won't tell us. He just shakes his head and says never again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Srmcclure said:


> Its definitely creepy. I dont talk about it often because not many believe me, which is fine, but still lol. My aunt and my brother have never seen anything, but my nana's husbands son stayed with them for 2 or 3 months and he says he will never stay there again because of something he saw, but he won't tell us. He just shakes his head and says never again.


Its upsetting to know that something happened that you don't understand and have no control of.


----------



## Braeden p

ZEROPILOT said:


> Alright.
> Here is my third story then.
> @Destben has raised the bar..
> These are not in chronological order BTW.
> I was still young.
> My dog had just died.
> I was very upset and laying in bed thinking about her when the bed shook a little. Not much, but this is back when there was a LOT of creepy crap going on that seemed directed at me.
> My response at the time was to pull the sheet up over my face. Pulling the sheet off of my legs.
> Almost right as I did so, something grabbed me by my ankle areas. Both legs, and drug me down the bed untill my whole legs were suspended in air. Then in an instant, it stopped. My legs dropped to the floor.
> I was only in bed from my lower back up to my head.
> I yelled for my mother who came rushing in.
> I also have no explanation for this very real event. And psychological activity doesn't seem to work here. Though it would possibly, possibly explain a few. Maybe even most.
> This was the only incident that was physical. And it was something that still bothers me.
> I promise you that this is also a true event. Again, blaming ghosts might be a stretch.....I don't know.


Holy crap was thinking of a family member who had recently passed and my bet shook and it is a heavy mattress my dad has trouble carrying it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been binge watching ghost and alien encounter shows.
There seems to be reports of a loud humming/buzzing sound with alien abduction like what I heard as i was being dragged down the bed.
That just adds to the possibilities.....Though its another paper thin theory!
I'm suspicious of most alien abduction and ghost stories.
Maybe it's my brain trying to be logical. Maybe it's some of my memory trying to forget?
The last episode was 38 years ago.
Long enough to instill doubts.


----------



## Srmcclure

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been binge watching ghost and alien encounter shows.
> There seems to be reports of a loud humming/buzzing sound with alien abduction like what I heard as i was being dragged down the bed.
> That just adds to the possibilities.....Though its another paper thin theory!
> I'm suspicious of most alien abduction and ghost stories.
> Maybe it's my brain trying to be logical. Maybe it's some of my memory trying to forget?
> The last episode was 38 years ago.
> Long enough to instill doubts.


Thats all my husband and I watch, but add Bigfoot, dogman and etc lol
I have a bunch of podcasts as well lol

There are a lot of stories that I've listened to that ppl say are ghosts, then when they tell it or if they do that regression therapy it doesn't always end how they remembered... not trying to freak any one out!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Srmcclure said:


> Thats all my husband and I watch, but add Bigfoot, dogman and etc lol
> I have a bunch of podcasts as well lol
> 
> There are a lot of stories that I've listened to that ppl say are ghosts, then when they tell it or if they do that regression therapy it doesn't always end how they remembered... not trying to freak any one out!!!!


At least I can pretty much 100% rule out Bigfoot....


----------



## EllieMay

I believe in “something” ... 
we lived in a very old house when I was a child that had strange occurrences.. lights that would turn themselves on, doors that would open or close, etc... I only have very vague memories but it was a known presence that everyone in my family acknowledged.. they referred to it as “Grandpa”. 
I also had a horrible nightmare one time. Very realistic about a car accident involving people I didn’t even know.. it really shook me up and I told this lady who used to look after me about it. Gave her a very detailed description.. that afternoon, there was a story on the news that was a very tragic accident identical to my dream.. coincidence??? it really freaked me out and my family too... and I have always been afraid of strange dreams now...


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> At least I can pretty much 100% rule out Bigfoot....











'Bigfoot Capital of Texas' is claimed


Bigfoot has officially earned his due in Jefferson, thanks to a signed proclamation this week by the Jefferson City Mayor Carey Heaster Jr. that recognizes his city as the "Official




www.marshallnewsmessenger.com













Marshall's Stagecoach Road haunts drivers with legends, history


Drivers looking for a "spooky" Sunday drive this month in celebration of the upcoming All Hallow's Eve should set their sights on Marshall's old Stagecoach Road.




www.marshallnewsmessenger.com





Just some fuel for your fire;-)


----------



## Srmcclure

EllieMay said:


> 'Bigfoot Capital of Texas' is claimed
> 
> 
> Bigfoot has officially earned his due in Jefferson, thanks to a signed proclamation this week by the Jefferson City Mayor Carey Heaster Jr. that recognizes his city as the "Official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marshallnewsmessenger.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall's Stagecoach Road haunts drivers with legends, history
> 
> 
> Drivers looking for a "spooky" Sunday drive this month in celebration of the upcoming All Hallow's Eve should set their sights on Marshall's old Stagecoach Road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marshallnewsmessenger.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some fuel for your fire;-)


I love that stuff! I can watch /read it all day! But I'm a chicken for horror movies... I'm weird I guess lol


----------



## Srmcclure

ZEROPILOT said:


> At least I can pretty much 100% rule out Bigfoot....


Yea that's always nice to rule that out lol! 

My husband works with a lady that is native American and he jokingly asked her if she believed in Bigfoot because he was talking about a show we had watched and she whipped around looked him dead in the eyes and said I don't believe. I KNOW. Ive seen him. 

He tried to ask her more questions because now she had his attention, but she said that its not good to talk about him in her culture and wouldn't say another word. Crazy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Srmcclure said:


> Yea that's always nice to rule that out lol!
> 
> My husband works with a lady that is native American and he jokingly asked her if she believed in Bigfoot because he was talking about a show we had watched and she whipped around looked him dead in the eyes and said I don't believe. I KNOW. Ive seen him.
> 
> He tried to ask her more questions because now she had his attention, but she said that its not good to talk about him in her culture and wouldn't say another word. Crazy!


Actually, Bigfoot, ghosts and Aliens might all fall into a similar category.
(With honest, otherwise sane people reporting what they perceived in an experience)
A lot of ancient cultures do mention an "ape man" of some sort.


----------



## Fish Breath

R.I.P. my fish tank of 300 rosy red minnows, 2 blue catfish, 18 tadpoles, 6 snails, etc...(over 600 fish in the tank before it got infected by some algae


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

I'm a middle-aged man, and I'm not a believer but I've had weird unaccountable experiences. Most recent was a few years ago. Was helping my mother with some home repairs. Was in the basement. While down there, I heard children giggling by the stairwell, and the sound of a ball being rolled down stairs. There were no kids at the house, and no balls to roll. I Thought maybe someone turned on the tv loud upstairs or something. I stopped working and went to the stairs. Nothing was there. Went upstairs, nothing was on, and my mom hadn't arrived home from her church service yet... As I walked back towards the basement stairs, heard the giggling again, but as soon as I got to the stairs, it stopped. Haven't heard it since. My mom's neighbors are all in their 80's and 90's, with no grandkids that visit, so I don't know what it was.


----------



## Srmcclure

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually, Bigfoot, ghosts and Aliens might all fall into a similar category.
> (With honest, otherwise sane people reporting what they perceived in an experience)
> A lot of ancient cultures do mention an "ape man" of some sort.


Oh yea, with all things we watch I've heard a lot of theories on all of them and I have no idea which way I lean.

All I know is I need to keep hearing them lol.

Its especially funny when my husband goes on a conspiracy story about it all lol. Sad thing is, some of it makes since if you believe the stories they are based on. How far down the rabbit hole do we all want to go is the question lol


----------



## KarenSoCal

Fish Breath said:


> R.I.P. my fish tank of 300 rosy red minnows, 2 blue catfish, 18 tadpoles, 6 snails, etc...(over 600 fish in the tank before it got infected by some algae


This isn't the proper thread for your post, but I'm so sorry about your fish and invertebrates.

Many years ago I woke up on a Christmas morning to a saltwater tank with all inhabitants dead. It was crushing. I tore down the tank and didn't keep fish again for 30 years. I know your pain. ?


----------



## Fish Breath

KarenSoCal said:


> This isn't the proper thread for your post, but I'm so sorry about your fish and invertebrates.
> 
> Many years ago I woke up on a Christmas morning to a saltwater tank with all inhabitants dead. It was crushing. I tore down the tank and didn't keep fish again for 30 years. I know your pain. ?


I know...but the ghosts still bang against the glass of the aquarium;


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Today I was watching some haunting TV show.
Normally I don't pay them much attention...I mean if the "team" didn't find "evidence" of the supernatural on every episode, they'd soon have no show!
Imaging after a few weeks of the research team visiting different locations and after days of recording and using special equipment, they say "Nothing again!"
Of course they found ghost activity!
It's also handy that every old tavern that claims to be haunted is much more popular.
Ghosts are a lucrative business.

What got my attention is the person telling the story mentioned that they heard a low, loud buzzing sound just as some of the encounters had happened...And I remembered that one of my first happenings also had a similar noise.
It made me think for a moment that even though the show is a glorified bunch of nothing. The people telling the stories might be telling their truth. Maybe all of them aren't looking to make a buck or prop up a failing business


It's a shame really. Because the rest of those shows are just for ratings.
And to me, anything helpful is often lost in the theatrics


----------



## ZEROPILOT

KarenSoCal said:


> This isn't the proper thread for your post, but I'm so sorry about your fish and invertebrates.
> 
> Many years ago I woke up on a Christmas morning to a saltwater tank with all inhabitants dead. It was crushing. I tore down the tank and didn't keep fish again for 30 years. I know your pain. ?


It would...If the fish came back from their toilet burial.


----------



## Srmcclure

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today I was watching some haunting TV show.
> Normally I don't pay them much attention...I mean if the "team" didn't find "evidence" of the supernatural on every episode, they'd soon have no show!
> Imaging after a few weeks of the research team visiting different locations and after days of recording and using special equipment, they say "Nothing again!"
> Of course they found ghost activity!
> It's also handy that every old tavern that claims to be haunted is much more popular.
> Ghosts are a lucrative business.
> 
> What got my attention is the person telling the story mentioned that they heard a low, loud buzzing sound just as some of the encounters had happened...And I remembered that one of my first happenings also had a similar noise.
> It made me think for a moment that even though the show is a glorified bunch of nothing. The people telling the stories might be telling their truth.
> 
> It's a shame really. Because the rest of those shows are just for ratings.



I listen and watch a lot of encounter shows and podcasts and I HATE listening the the 'experts/researchers' but I love the actual story. Most of those people you can tell something happened to them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Srmcclure said:


> I listen and watch a lot of encounter shows and podcasts and I HATE listening the the 'experts/researchers' but I love the actual story. Most of those people you can tell something happened to them.


I know what you mean.
All of that scientific equipment and mumbo jumbo.
The whole thing becomes a farce.
(As if most of the stories aren't already very unfathomable)


----------



## Srmcclure

Its especially fun when you find out your state or area you live in is more spooky than you thought ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Srmcclure said:


> Yea that's always nice to rule that out lol!
> 
> My husband works with a lady that is native American and he jokingly asked her if she believed in Bigfoot because he was talking about a show we had watched and she whipped around looked him dead in the eyes and said I don't believe. I KNOW. Ive seen him.
> 
> He tried to ask her more questions because now she had his attention, but she said that its not good to talk about him in her culture and wouldn't say another word. Crazy!


I'd like to see a Bigfoot thread.
It's also interesting.
Thankfully the only Bigfoot encounter I've had was an X mother in law.


----------



## Srmcclure

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like to see a Bigfoot thread.
> It's also interesting.
> Thankfully the only Bigfoot encounter I've had was an X mother in law.



Omg!!! You made me spit out my tea!!!! ????

I love all cryptids! Bigfoots definitely a fav though. Apparently they are big here in Oklahoma too. I think we even have a yearly festival lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Srmcclure said:


> Omg!!! You made me spit out my tea!!!! ????
> 
> I love all cryptids! Bigfoots definitely a fav though. Apparently they are big here in Oklahoma too. I think we even have a yearly festival lol


I'd give them a bigger chance if they weren't spotted everywhere. In every state.
I once had high Hope's that we'd discover an unknown large primate cousin out there.
My Hope's are dwindling.


----------



## Srmcclure

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd give them a bigger chance if they weren't spotted everywhere. In every state.
> I once had high Hope's that we'd discover an unknown large primate cousin out there.
> My Hope's are dwindling.



Yea... im not sure either. Part of me says, yea! We find new things every day! The other part says 9ft tall... ? how in the....? where would they...??
Especially when you think that the average house ceiling is 8ft. But gosh do they freak me out with some of the encounters!


----------



## Srmcclure

Although, its just as unsettling when you wake up to having someone staring at you at the side of your bed lol. Thankfully that only happened twice ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll keep poking this thread every now and then.
I'm thinking that there must still be a few members with a story they'd really like to share.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll keep poking this thread every now and then.
> I'm thinking that there must still be a few members with a story they'd really like to share.


Remember when I posted about the ghost woman I use to dream about that I actually found? I recently started dreaming about another ghost. In the dream I am in another house besides mine. In the dream the house is very familiar but I have never been there. My room is downstairs but in the dream I originally had a room upstairs. I stopped using it due to the creepy activity. Since this is another reoccurring dream I'm always looking for ways to get it to leave but it won't. In my dream last night it was revealed that she is a little girl. She likes to arrange a blanket into a circle on beds and place a doll or teddy bear into it to ”nap.” 
Since this is a new dream I am hesitant to think it's real, but in my prior experience I didn't make contact for 10 years so who knows....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> Remember when I posted about the ghost woman I use to dream about that I actually found? I recently started dreaming about another ghost. In the dream I am in another house besides mine. In the dream the house is very familiar but I have never been there. My room is downstairs but in the dream I originally had a room upstairs. I stopped using it due to the creepy activity. Since this is another reoccurring dream I'm always looking for ways to get it to leave but it won't. In my dream last night it was revealed that she is a little girl. She likes to arrange a blanket into a circle on beds and place a doll or teddy bear into it to ”nap.”
> Since this is a new dream I am hesitant to think it's real, but in my prior experience I didn't make contact for 10 years so who knows....


That is interesting.
I don't know how common reoccurring dreams are.
I have one. But it doesn't include ghosts.
I'm always far from home. Broke and either walking or riding some sort of homemade go cart or motorcycle. Usually looking for Interstate 95.
Strange


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm not aware of any family ghost stories, per se. Thank goodness. There's the planner/analyst part of me, and the creative writer part of me, and I doubt ANY of me would get any sleep at all if there were anything that weird going on. I've never had the flying-and-falling dreams...just way too many of the being chased dreams. In dreams, I've been chased by everything from serial killers, to vampires and zombies, to Cardassians (in one of the cargo holds aboard Deep Space Nine, if I remember correctly). Some, but not all, of that might be attributed to stalker-like activity directed at me at the time. Some of those dreams have been recurring, for a while.

I'm any case, the recurring dreams I find most interesting happened to a different family member. My maternal grandfather was an alcoholic, and he died when I was a toddler. My grandmother had long since remarried, and he and my mother had been estranged, not having spoken for years. So it was odd when she, pregnant with my younger sibling, started having recurring dreams about trying to travel to get to her father. The road there would have water across it, and the car she was in would sort of be floating across it, and the water would be higher each time she had the dream, and it never completed, so she never reached him in the dream. She even asked her mother to inquire about her father's health, and her mother asked his sister...who said everything was fine. Well, it turned out that my mother's aunt was lying because she didn't want my mother and grandfather to reconcile (and be out whatever limited inheritance he could have left, I guess). Eventually in her dream, my mother made it over the flooded road to the place (a building) where her father was supposed to be, but someone there dressed in white medical robes told her it was too late...and that was the night he died.

So I'm not one to discount recurring dreams, for whatever reason. Especially if those dreams are being dreamt by a pregnant woman!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe we can start a new thread about strange dreams next?


----------



## Srmcclure

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe we can start a new thread about strange dreams next?


That would be pretty cool! My brain can come up with all sorts of weird dreams if I've had dairy before bed ? which, its dairy.... of course I had some...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm bored.
I'll make that post right now...


----------



## newCH

My Grandmother used to tell me that my GGrandfather had a childhood friend that drowned in a river, but that after he
drowned my GGrandfather would see his friend playing next to the river. 

We had experienced some activity in our house & for awhile I would write it down in case the info was needed at a later date. 
But with 3 adults and 2 kids in the house, who were occasionally having incidents, I became tired of the idea of not knowing the origin. 
So, I told myself that something needed to happen that was blatantly obvious, for me to believe - so to speak. 

After that something did happen, in the middle of the night, when everyone else was in their bedrooms. 
Ironically, my uncle had died about 1 week before. I am a believer. Those ghost TV shows are entertaining garbage. 
(banging on the walls, etc )
When you are in your own surroundings & have what you believe is control of your environment, things are different. 

I have never had any incidents with dreams. I think people who don't believe just haven't experienced or haven't noticed.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Not a ghost story per say but a few years ago I had seen in my window this long Nail it was long about 12 inches in length, and the hand was like it has been burned. I stood there for a few seconds and I opened the window and seen a shadow that was very tiny that ran but like weird. It was very Weird


----------



## ZEROPILOT

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Not a ghost story per say but a few years ago I had seen in my window this long Nail it was long about 12 inches in length, and the hand was like it has been burned. I stood there for a few seconds and I opened the window and seen a shadow that was very tiny that ran but like weird. It was very Weird


I'd say that qualifies


----------



## Srmcclure

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Not a ghost story per say but a few years ago I had seen in my window this long Nail it was long about 12 inches in length, and the hand was like it has been burned. I stood there for a few seconds and I opened the window and seen a shadow that was very tiny that ran but like weird. It was very Weird


That sounds like a scary Freddy encounter or something! Not cool!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

I


Srmcclure said:


> That sounds like a scary Freddy encounter or something! Not cool!


Wow I’ve never thought about it! The way the hand was was almost exactly the same, the nails where definitely keratin (made the same as ours) the wayy that thing was moving like if he was rocking its self. Super scary


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

T


iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I
> 
> Wow I’ve never thought about it! The way the hand was was almost exactly the same, the nails where definitely keratin (made the same as ours) the wayy that thing was moving like if he was rocking its self. Super scary


The hand looked exactly like his face!


----------



## Srmcclure

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I
> 
> Wow I’ve never thought about it! The way the hand was was almost exactly the same, the nails where definitely keratin (made the same as ours) the wayy that thing was moving like if he was rocking its self. Super scary


NOPE!


----------



## Srmcclure

Srmcclure said:


> NOPE!


Nope nope nope lol


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Srmcclure said:


> Nope nope nope lol


What do you mean nope? I hope all of these are real.
I had told my parents but they didn’t believe me. The adrenalin rush omg.


----------



## Srmcclure

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> What do you mean nope? I hope all of these are real.
> I had told my parents but they didn’t believe me. The adrenalin rush omg.


No, all this is real, I'm just saying that whole situation is a nope lol. Too scary!!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Srmcclure said:


> No, all this is real, I'm just saying that whole situation is a nope lol. Too scary!!


As a kid I didn’t think about much. It’s scary thinking what things are out there. I've also seen UFOS but I’m not sure if it fits here


----------



## Srmcclure

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> As a kid I didn’t think about much. It’s scary thinking what things are out there. I've also seen UFOS but I’m not sure if it fits here


I told my nana about the ghost in her house and she just said he's fine. Doesnt bother anyone. ?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Srmcclure said:


> I told my nana about the ghost in her house and she just said he's fine. Doesnt bother anyone. ?


I do not believe in ghost, but because I haven’t encountered one. I’ll tell you about the ufo,
I’ve seen it in my Aunts house about 200 Meters up. There where about 4-5 lights, just standing there. I’m pretty sure it wasn’t a signal pole. Due to my cousin trying run towards it. It Zoomed out, so fast, faster than I’ve seen something move.


----------



## Srmcclure

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I do not believe in ghost, but because I haven’t encountered one. I’ll tell you about the ufo,
> I’ve seen it in my Aunts house about 200 Meters up. There where about 4-5 lights, just standing there. I’m pretty sure it wasn’t a signal pole. Due to my cousin trying run towards it. It Zoomed out, so fast, faster than I’ve seen something move.


I was very neutral to them until it was 3 feet from me lol. A rude awakening all the way around!

Thats cool though! I've only seen helicopters lol.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nothing new?
I'm out of stories.
(And I'm pretty thankful about that)
But I did hear someone calling my name when I was working on my truck.
Ed...Ed....
It was just an Ibis.
Granted, it COULD HAVE BEEN a haunted Ibis.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My wife tells me to post this. Even though I don't think it was the work of ghosts.
Last year we went into the mountains of Tennessee on vacation.
We rented a 2 bedroom log cabin at the end of a twisty gravel one lane path on the top of a mountain.
Our rental, two wheel drive SUV tried very hard to send us over the side and down the mountain many times. A steep incline, gravel and an automatic transmission with issues....at night.
After a long day of trout fishing and bar b que eating, we arrived late. Much later than was advised.
We showered and went to bed.
At some point in the night, my wife went to go into the other room.
My snoring was too loud.
I didn't hear her leave. But I was awakened by her screams at around 4 AM.
I jumped up and cleared my head and went into the other room and turned on the light to find her scared to death.
She was serious and sure that two hands had come out from the wall and grabbed her by the neck.
She wasn't sure if she was sleeping and was dreaming. But she didn't think so.
I made a joke about it being the spirit of some old Reb pissed off that some Yankee was sleeping in his family home. (The place is maybe 20 years old)
Truth is that the whole incident rattled me, too. Being a big guy, I had to remain calm.
I mean, after all. I AM the boy that had a stuffed lion bounced on his head.
Who am I to judge?


----------



## KarenSoCal

ZEROPILOT said:


> She was serious and sure that two hands had come out from the wall and grabbed her by the neck.
> She wasn't sure if she was sleeping and was dreaming. But she didn't think so.
> I made a joke about it being the spirit of some old Reb pissed off that some Yankee was sleeping in his family home.



How totally terrifying! It does sound like the locale and exhaustion could have been a part of it, but you never know. Demons lurk everywhere, waiting for the unsuspecting...

Where are you from originally? FL and SC do not make a Yankee! Has to be north of the Mason-Dixon line! 
? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

KarenSoCal said:


> How totally terrifying! It does sound like the locale and exhaustion could have been a part of it, but you never know. Demons lurk everywhere, waiting for the unsuspecting...
> 
> Where are you from originally? FL and SC do not make a Yankee! Has to be north of the Mason-Dixon line!
> ? ?


HAHA the Mason-Dixon line is my living line---- Never further North than I am now!


----------



## Frank Lopeyok Mosky

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does anyone else have family "ghost" stories? Maybe not actual ghosts, but real events that are too strange for you to understand?
> While I myself have had some unexplained (to me) incidents from about the age of 5 until about 17, what I'll share with you now is something that happened 40 years ago to my great aunts. The two nutty, never married sisters of my grandmother. They were both very odd. But this story made the local news as well as the newspaper:
> 
> One day when my aunts arrived home from shopping they met a young boy who was shoveling snow from their driveway. He asked to be paid. Then said that the lady upstairs in the house asked him to clear the driveway and that she would pay him when he was finished. This alarmed my aunts because they lived alone and when the looked up on the second floor they could see an open window. A window that never had been opened by anyone because the wooden frame had been stuck for decades and painted over many times. It was a very old house.
> They had a neighbor call the police.
> They entered after the police found no one in the house and saw no damage or vandalism. All doors were still locked.
> My aunts then entered the house and saw that nothing was stolen or damaged, but everything. Every piece of furniture, items on dressers, every article in the house had been moved the the exact other side. Like a mirror image. Including undisturbed bedding on backward facing beds as well as a very heavy "China cabinet" that had previously taken two large men to place in the living room, moved across the room with no marks on the floor, The dust still intact around where it had sat before still in the shape of the cabinet. The items in the cabinet had all swapped positions as well.
> 
> After this, the family never discounted their stories. And other family members had their own stories in the years that followed.
> 
> This would have made for a better Halloween thread. Sorry.



what then happened to the young man? was he trying to lie?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

KarenSoCal said:


> How totally terrifying! It does sound like the locale and exhaustion could have been a part of it, but you never know. Demons lurk everywhere, waiting for the unsuspecting...
> 
> Where are you from originally? FL and SC do not make a Yankee! Has to be north of the Mason-Dixon line!
> ? ?


Born in Florida.
Raised in South Carolina.
Came back to Florida as an adult and so far have been unable to get back.


----------



## lmichaels_22

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does anyone else have family "ghost" stories? Maybe not actual ghosts, but real events that are too strange for you to understand?
> While I myself have had some unexplained (to me) incidents from about the age of 5 until about 17, what I'll share with you now is something that happened 40 years ago to my great aunts. The two nutty, never married sisters of my grandmother. They were both very odd. But this story made the local news as well as the newspaper:
> 
> One day when my aunts arrived home from shopping they met a young boy who was shoveling snow from their driveway. He asked to be paid. Then said that the lady upstairs in the house asked him to clear the driveway and that she would pay him when he was finished. This alarmed my aunts because they lived alone and when the looked up on the second floor they could see an open window. A window that never had been opened by anyone because the wooden frame had been stuck for decades and painted over many times. It was a very old house.
> They had a neighbor call the police.
> They entered after the police found no one in the house and saw no damage or vandalism. All doors were still locked.
> My aunts then entered the house and saw that nothing was stolen or damaged, but everything. Every piece of furniture, items on dressers, every article in the house had been moved the the exact other side. Like a mirror image. Including undisturbed bedding on backward facing beds as well as a very heavy "China cabinet" that had previously taken two large men to place in the living room, moved across the room with no marks on the floor, The dust still intact around where it had sat before still in the shape of the cabinet. The items in the cabinet had all swapped positions as well.
> 
> After this, the family never discounted their stories. And other family members had their own stories in the years that followed.
> 
> This would have made for a better Halloween thread. Sorry.


Cool!! I'd really like to think there is a "life force" that move from one passing critter to a new on. If that could be true, then I can also think of a few of these being "confused" in that passing process...thus "Ghost"! 
But then I'd also like to think there are a few Bigfoots still running around out there too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

lmichaels_22 said:


> Cool!! I'd really like to think there is a "life force" that move from one passing critter to a new on. If that could be true, then I can also think of a few of these being "confused" in that passing process...thus "Ghost"!
> But then I'd also like to think there are a few Bigfoots still running around out there too.


Then we can't rule out the ghosts of dead Bigfoot.


----------



## lmichaels_22

ZEROPILOT said:


> Then we can't rule out the ghosts of dead Bigfoot.


Now that would be spooky!!!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

ZEROPILOT said:


> Born in Florida.
> Raised in South Carolina.
> Came back to Florida as an adult and so far have been unable to get back.


Well, Ed, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you are a rebel. Being a rebel is OK though! My husband was from AL.

I suppose if you are desperate to be a Yankee, you could possibly claim your wife's CT origins as a cover. It's pretty weak, but you might slip by for a while.

We were at Gettysburg Park one time at a re-enactment camp. I told the Union soldiers that there was a spy (my husband) in camp. The soldiers found him, grabbed him, and marched him away! You should have seen the look on his face!

RIP, Pete...I miss you! ?


----------



## Braeden p

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I do not believe in ghost, but because I haven’t encountered one. I’ll tell you about the ufo,
> I’ve seen it in my Aunts house about 200 Meters up. There where about 4-5 lights, just standing there. I’m pretty sure it wasn’t a signal pole. Due to my cousin trying run towards it. It Zoomed out, so fast, faster than I’ve seen something move.


i saw i big triangle shaped thing about a mile long it was a big black spot in the sky with 10 lights on each edge it speed away and the last i saw was three big blue lights me and my friend saw it them my other friend looked up an saw the same thing only smaller then speed away we were all spooked

we had a big party at night and saw this person by our garden all of the kids had wrenches that i gave them and we chased them out to the neighbors behind a bush and we went to get then to tie them up and report them but it was not there but saw something flash in the trees we stayed for twenty minutes and saw nothing.

our small neighbor hood got robbed because know one locks there car doors and we did not get robbed. the next night we were cleaning up dinner to go out side with our weed burner that shoots flames 5 feet and our bb guns and pellet gun so we would get them with the bb guns if they kept coming we would use a 2 by 4 weed burner and pellet gun with out getting closer so it would be self defense but at 7:30 my dads truck car alarm goes off so we called the cops they searched everywhere but could not find them we say that they probably had to go to bed at 8:00


----------



## ZEROPILOT

KarenSoCal said:


> How totally terrifying! It does sound like the locale and exhaustion could have been a part of it, but you never know. Demons lurk everywhere, waiting for the unsuspecting...
> 
> Where are you from originally? FL and SC do not make a Yankee! Has to be north of the Mason-Dixon line!
> ? ?


My wife is from Connecticut


----------



## ZEROPILOT

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, Ed, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you are a rebel. Being a rebel is OK though! My husband was from AL.
> 
> I suppose if you are desperate to be a Yankee, you could possibly claim your wife's CT origins as a cover. It's pretty weak, but you might slip by for a while.
> 
> We were at Gettysburg Park one time at a re-enactment camp. I told the Union soldiers that there was a spy (my husband) in camp. The soldiers found him, grabbed him, and marched him away! You should have seen the look on his face!
> 
> RIP, Pete...I miss you! ?


I've got plenty of family history of ancestors that fought for the losing side


----------



## KarenSoCal

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got plenty of family history of ancestors that fought for the losing side


There were plenty of heroes that fought for that side as well. The way history is being rewritten in textbooks is terrifying to me, along with the removal of statues! I'd better not get started on that...


----------



## Jan A

KarenSoCal said:


> There were plenty of heroes that fought for that side as well. The way history is being rewritten in textbooks is terrifying to me, along with the removal of statues! I'd better not get started on that...


My mom said the night my dad died (in a nursing home) in 1991, she heard a noise at the front door. When she peeked out thru the curtain on the door, she saw my dad on the porch wearing a suit & his hat that he usually wore to go to church. She didn't let him in.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jan A said:


> My mom said the night my dad died (in a nursing home) in 1991, she heard a noise at the front door. When she peeked out thru the curtain on the door, she saw my dad on the porch wearing a suit & his hat that he usually wore to go to church. She didn't let him in.


Wow


----------



## MNGuy

Here's my long story:

It was a sunny day and my siblings and I were on summer break from school. I was 13. (I'm 40 now.) Three of my siblings (1 older; 2 younger) and I were watching TV in the living room of our very small house when our dad came home from work in the mid-afternoon. My siblings shot through the kitchen to greet him at the back door because he often brought home pastries or treats. Our very small house was rectangular-shaped and organized like a stack of boxes with the living room, a small dining room and a small kitchen lined up in a straight row. You could stand at the front door and look all the way through to the back of the kitchen.

I kept watching the TV but soon realized that my siblings had not come back into the room. I got up to investigate.

I walked toward the back door, thinking they were outside playing. At the end of the kitchen I had to take a right turn around the stove to enter a small vestibule. The back door was located there directly opposite the basement door, which we nearly always kept open because we stored our shoes on the steps and hung jackets and flannel shirts on hooks on the basement wall.

The wooden back door was open but the glass storm door was shut. Sunlight streamed in. The basement door was also open, and out of the corner of my right eye I saw my younger brother standing halfway down the staircase with his back to me. He was about two years younger than me and shorter than me. A single bare bulb was turned on at the bottom of the steps, but the room was dark beyond its dim glow. I turned toward the basement.

As soon as I took my first step down my brother began walking very quickly down the rest of the 12-step staircase. He didn't make a sound even though the steps were creaky. There were walls on either side of the staircase with a door on the right leading to a single laundry and storage room in the back behind the stairs. When my brother got to the bottom he turned quickly to his right and vanished.

I hurried to catch up because his behavior was so unusual. I thought it strange that he was able to turn so quickly into the laundry room when the door was located a few feet to the right; you had to walk out into the basement a little further to access it.

I entered the laundry room and looked for my brother. I couldn't see him. I picked my way through the crowded storage area and looked around old furniture and boxes of junk. The light back there was not on, but sunlight streamed in through two windows so I could see very easily. We lived on a corner lot, so our house and portions of the basement received a ton of sun all day -- enough that my mother regularly grew herbs and plants in the basement laundry room.

"Mark," I said, "I know you're in here!"

There wasn't a single sound in the basement. No footsteps. No breathing. Suddenly the bare bulb in the other room went out and through the open laundry room door I saw the basement go black. (That section of the basement -- a makeshift living room with a couch and TV -- had no windows.) I ran out of the back room and tore up the stairs at full speed, pounding the steps loudly until I reached the top.

I spilled out of the door and my three siblings were in the living room staring at me like I was crazy.

"Where were you, Mark?" I asked my brother.

He said he was outside playing with our siblings.

"The whole time?" I asked.

Yes, he answered.

"Were you in the basement?" I asked.

No, he answered, confused by my sudden interrogation. My siblings looked at me with concern.

"Who turned off the basement light?" I asked, getting more and more anxious.

My older brother (about three years older than me) said he turned it off when they all came back inside the house. He asked me what was wrong. I refused to say. He could see I was not my usual self and kept pressing me. I was so dumbfounded by what I had just experienced I didn't know what to say or how to say it.

My older brother wouldn't relent, so I told them how I saw the vision of a young boy and followed him down the stairs and around the corner. My siblings were so shocked they didn't know what to say. Fear crept into their faces. My older brother insisted that we tell our older sister, who was home from college and was the oldest of us five.

He told her my story a few hours later when she got home. We didn't anticipate what happened next: She told us that she had seen the same boy sitting in the same spot on the basement stairs the previous summer. The five of us sat in our living room in shocked silence.

We all remembered that day my sister saw the boy. We were all home on summer break. It was also a sunny day. The four of us younger siblings were watching TV upstairs as our sister and our cousin, who was about 18 at the time, were in the basement playing bumper pool.

All of a sudden we heard loud thundering as our sister and cousin tore up the basement stairs into the kitchen. The four of us asked them what was wrong but they refused to answer. They were distant and evasive. The four of us began making fun of them for being afraid of the basement. We taunted them, but for some reason they didn't react or taunt us back as was the norm. They quietly disappeared into my sister's bedroom for the rest of the day.

It wasn't until I had my experience that my other siblings and I realized that our sister and cousin had refused to tell us what happened in order to protect us. They didn't want to scare us. They had been playing bumper pool when they looked up and saw a little boy sitting in the middle of the staircase. He looked like our younger brother, they thought, paying no further attention to him. But, my sister told us, when they glanced back up at him he quickly disappeared into thin air, prompting them to run up the stairs that summer afternoon.

We all spent the rest of our teen years there and I even had to live in the basement bedroom for a portion of my high school years. My dad still lives in the same house. No one has had another experience there. However, when I visit I stay upstairs and I don't do my laundry when it's nighttime.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

MNGuy said:


> Here's my long story:
> 
> It was a sunny day and my siblings and I were on summer break from school. I was 13. (I'm 40 now.) Three of my siblings (1 older; 2 younger) and I were watching TV in the living room of our very small house when our dad came home from work in the mid-afternoon. My siblings shot through the kitchen to greet him at the back door because he often brought home pastries or treats. Our very small house was rectangular-shaped and organized like a stack of boxes with the living room, a small dining room and a small kitchen lined up in a straight row. You could stand at the front door and look all the way through to the back of the kitchen.
> 
> I kept watching the TV but soon realized that my siblings had not come back into the room. I got up to investigate.
> 
> I walked toward the back door, thinking they were outside playing. At the end of the kitchen I had to take a right turn around the stove to enter a small vestibule. The back door was located there directly opposite the basement door, which we nearly always kept open because we stored our shoes on the steps and hung jackets and flannel shirts on hooks on the basement wall.
> 
> The wooden back door was open but the glass storm door was shut. Sunlight streamed in. The basement door was also open, and out of the corner of my right eye I saw my younger brother standing halfway down the staircase with his back to me. He was about two years younger than me and shorter than me. A single bare bulb was turned on at the bottom of the steps, but the room was dark beyond its dim glow. I turned toward the basement.
> 
> As soon as I took my first step down my brother began walking very quickly down the rest of the 12-step staircase. He didn't make a sound even though the steps were creaky. There were walls on either side of the staircase with a door on the right leading to a single laundry and storage room in the back behind the stairs. When my brother got to the bottom he turned quickly to his right and vanished.
> 
> I hurried to catch up because his behavior was so unusual. I thought it strange that he was able to turn so quickly into the laundry room when the door was located a few feet to the right; you had to walk out into the basement a little further to access it.
> 
> I entered the laundry room and looked for my brother. I couldn't see him. I picked my way through the crowded storage area and looked around old furniture and boxes of junk. The light back there was not on, but sunlight streamed in through two windows so I could see very easily. We lived on a corner lot, so our house and portions of the basement received a ton of sun all day -- enough that my mother regularly grew herbs and plants in the basement laundry room.
> 
> "Mark," I said, "I know you're in here!"
> 
> There wasn't a single sound in the basement. No footsteps. No breathing. Suddenly the bare bulb in the other room went out and through the open laundry room door I saw the basement go black. (That section of the basement -- a makeshift living room with a couch and TV -- had no windows.) I ran out of the back room and tore up the stairs at full speed, pounding the steps loudly until I reached the top.
> 
> I spilled out of the door and my three siblings were in the living room staring at me like I was crazy.
> 
> "Where were you, Mark?" I asked my brother.
> 
> He said he was outside playing with our siblings.
> 
> "The whole time?" I asked.
> 
> Yes, he answered.
> 
> "Were you in the basement?" I asked.
> 
> No, he answered, confused by my sudden interrogation. My siblings looked at me with concern.
> 
> "Who turned off the basement light?" I asked, getting more and more anxious.
> 
> My older brother (about three years older than me) said he turned it off when they all came back inside the house. He asked me what was wrong. I refused to say. He could see I was not my usual self and kept pressing me. I was so dumbfounded by what I had just experienced I didn't know what to say or how to say it.
> 
> My older brother wouldn't relent, so I told them how I saw the vision of a young boy and followed him down the stairs and around the corner. My siblings were so shocked they didn't know what to say. Fear crept into their faces. My older brother insisted that we tell our older sister, who was home from college and was the oldest of us five.
> 
> He told her my story a few hours later when she got home. We didn't anticipate what happened next: She told us that she had seen the same boy sitting in the same spot on the basement stairs the previous summer. The five of us sat in our living room in shocked silence.
> 
> We all remembered that day my sister saw the boy. We were all home on summer break. It was also a sunny day. The four of us younger siblings were watching TV upstairs as our sister and our cousin, who was about 18 at the time, were in the basement playing bumper pool.
> 
> All of a sudden we heard loud thundering as our sister and cousin tore up the basement stairs into the kitchen. The four of us asked them what was wrong but they refused to answer. They were distant and evasive. The four of us began making fun of them for being afraid of the basement. We taunted them, but for some reason they didn't react or taunt us back as was the norm. They quietly disappeared into my sister's bedroom for the rest of the day.
> 
> It wasn't until I had my experience that my other siblings and I realized that our sister and cousin had refused to tell us what happened in order to protect us. They didn't want to scare us. They had been playing bumper pool when they looked up and saw a little boy sitting in the middle of the staircase. He looked like our younger brother, they thought, paying no further attention to him. But, my sister told us, when they glanced back up at him he quickly disappeared into thin air, prompting them to run up the stairs that summer afternoon.
> 
> We all spent the rest of our teen years there and I even had to live in the basement bedroom for a portion of my high school years. My dad still lives in the same house. No one has had another experience there. However, when I visit I stay upstairs and I don't do my laundry when it's nighttime.


Cool.
Thank you very much for adding your story!


----------



## KarenSoCal

MNGuy said:


> Here's my long story.



Great story! I wouldn't do my laundry at night either!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I spoke to a cousin of mine recently.
I told him about my ghost stories thread here and that I had mentioned our common aunts poltergeist story.
Apparently his father (my uncle) and he were also haunted decades ago. But none of his 5 other siblings or his mother experienced anything at all.
He got very emotional and started shaking. But he refused to talk about his experiences.
He said he just wants to forget them.
Hopefully I can find out more in the future. Since it is immediate family, I'd like to see if there are any similarities in experiences.
The more time that passes, the less I remember the fear. And I'm just interested in what exactly it was. It stayed in the family but only effected certain individuals.
At least it seems to have all gone away by 1980.


----------



## Jan A

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also went to catholic school. Now THAT was frightening.
> The "hauntings" seem to skip generations and not follow blood lines. (why I don't think it's a haunting. Aside from the fact I also don't believe in ghosts)
> That story is the only documented story. Though I've never seen the article. It's likely that at least part of it may be different.
> It's just one of several very odd happenings that have happened in our family.


I have some real odd family members, but it didn't have anything to do with ghosts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's been over a year since @Destben posted on the TFO.
And she/he posted here last.
I do hope that they are doing well.


----------



## Destben

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's been over a year since @Destben posted on the TFO.
> And she/he posted here last.
> I do hope that they are doing well.


Sorry it’s been a rough one. Many new things have happened. Had a recent encounter though. An old rocking chair at a rehome store definitely had some powerful energy. Gave me the willies. I left it be so it wouldn’t come home with me. I feel bad for whoever buys it though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Destben said:


> Sorry it’s been a rough one. Many new things have happened. Had a recent encounter though. An old rocking chair at a rehome store definitely had some powerful energy. Gave me the willies. I left it be so it wouldn’t come home with me. I feel bad for whoever buys it though.


It's interesting. I also felt that way just once:
Many years ago, (40 plus) I was doing some shooting in the woods with a friend of mine. We were both very familiar with these woods. But because of a slight variation in our travel, we arrived at a small cabin home that was obviously very abandoned and very old. No path in or out and completely obscured by brush and dead trees from just a few yards away.
My first instinct was COOL. Let's investigate! But as we walked up on the house, we both became overcome with a feeling of danger.
There was probably no one around for miles and we both had rifles. But we both decided to give it a pass. And I had that "hair standing up on the back of my neck" feeling for another few hours.
I don't think that that has ever happened any other time. It was a powerful feeling. And it was mutual.
We made a point to never try to find that spot again.


----------



## Ogonki

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's interesting. I also felt that way just once:
> Many years ago, (40 plus) I was doing some shooting in the woods with a friend of mine. We were both very familiar with these woods. But because of a slight variation in our travel, we arrived at a small cabin home that was obviously very abandoned and very old. No path in or out and completely obscured by brush and dead trees from just a few yards away.
> My first instinct was COOL. Let's investigate! But as we walked up on the house, we both became overcome with a feeling of danger.
> There was probably no one around for miles and we both had rifles. But we both decided to give it a pass. And I had that "hair standing up on the back of my neck" feeling for another few hours.
> I don't think that that has ever happened any other time. It was a powerful feeling. And it was mutual.
> We made a point to never try to find that spot again.


It was the same when I was on vacation abroad a few years ago. As I am a person who loves to walk in the woods, my brother and I decided that we were going sightseeing! The same, a hut in the middle of the forest, kind of neglected but maybe someone started to clean up (?) I wanted to go inside and when we crossed the door we heard some strange sounds ... I did not know that I could run as fast as at that moment.


----------



## Jan A

Ogonki said:


> It was the same when I was on vacation abroad a few years ago. As I am a person who loves to walk in the woods, my brother and I decided that we were going sightseeing! The same, a hut in the middle of the forest, kind of neglected but maybe someone started to clean up (?) I wanted to go inside and when we crossed the door we heard some strange sounds ... I did not know that I could run as fast as at that moment.


When I was in grade school, I would be practicing the piano & out of the blue I would hear something hissing. It would scare me to death because in my small little mind it was a snake. No one else in the family ever heard it, but it was an old house. My mom eventually had to pay me to practice. I was deathly afraid of wherever that hiss was coming from.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jan A said:


> When I was in grade school, I would be practicing the piano & out of the blue I would hear something hissing. It would scare me to death because in my small little mind it was a snake. No one else in the family ever heard it, but it was an old house. My mom eventually had to pay me to practice. I was deathly afraid of wherever that hiss was coming from.


Do you think it was some type of vibration type noise from the piano. Or some item close by?
That is odd


----------



## S2G

This will be a little long. The scariest & why I believe in god. My ex wife & I were at the end of our marriage. I was sleeping on the couch she was in bed. My stepdaughters uncle committed suicide & my ex wife brought home some stuff from the funeral. All the sudden these crazy things started happening at 9pm on the dot. Started with an college fight song bottle opener & it would go off for no reason. Then it escalated to kids toys randomly going off. Then the dogs would growl. My stepdaughter was first. Screamed one night theres a blonde headed guy with a raincoat on in the bathroom. One night I was sleeping on the couch & the tv cut on full blast out of the blue. One night my ex started yelling at me for waking her up. Turns out a guy came in the room & said don't use the toilet the handle is messed up. When she got to the living room I was dead asleep. THEN we started sleeping in the same room again. Well one night the toys are going off I peep around the corner just watching. All the sudden knew toy says come play with me. As I'm walking to the bed it says I see you. We're both rattled like crazy at this point. The final straw was we all got woke up to a loud bang in the kitchen at 2:00am. I backflip out of bed with my gun. I see both kids in their room so I start toward the kitchen. Bam, bam, bam then i was i walk in gun drawn the last kitchen chair is hitting the floor. Theres absolutely nothing there then I notice the laundry door. Oh they have to be in there so I kick in the door. Nothing, check all windows/doors nothing, check all rooms/closets even the addict & basement. Absolutely nothing. So out of desperation we start looking at how to get rid of spirits. We read something about them attaching to objects & also saying "you're not welcome here, in the name of the lord leave this place". Honestly I never much believed in things I couldn't see. Well the next day I take all the items from the funeral & tossed them. Then walked around the house saying you're not welcome here. Nothing ever happened again there. We both moved months after just, because it freaked us out. We were fighting with the judge about who gets the house. She can have it, no no no he gets the house, no I don't want to uproot her she needs it?


----------



## Jan A

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you think it was some type of vibration type noise from the piano. Or some item close by?
> That is odd


I would hear the hiss playing & not playing. It was a really old house & the piano sat in a sun room not part of the original house, so there was no basement under it. Still gives me the willies when I think about it.


----------



## S2G

I use to travel all over doing surveying & laser scanning. We were at Dupont in Richmond VA in an abandoned building that was literally falling down slowly. Its pitch black down these alleys between machines with just basically street lights on the main around. Huge beware of black windows stamps everywhere. I get setup waiting on my partner. I'm bent over leveling the tripod when I notice this grey reflection in my safety glasses. It was a guy sqenting looking at what I'm doing. He realizes im looking at his flection & his eyes get big. I'm thinking its someone screwing with me probably my partner. The grey starts pulling back as I'm turning. Then when I stand up the grey fades into the darkness. Fresked me out

I'm wigged out now telling these


----------



## Jan A

S2G said:


> I use to travel all over doing surveying & laser scanning. We were at Dupont in Richmond VA in an abandoned building that was literally falling down slowly. Its pitch black down these alleys between machines with just basically street lights on the main around. Huge beware of black windows stamps everywhere. I get setup waiting on my partner. I'm bent over leveling the tripod when I notice this grey reflection in my safety glasses. It was a guy sqenting looking at what I'm doing. He realizes im looking at his flection & his eyes get big. I'm thinking its someone screwing with me probably my partner. The grey starts pulling back as I'm turning. Then when I stand up the grey fades into the darkness. Fresked me out
> 
> I'm wigged out now telling these


One summer I was working in local theater. We were rehearsing in this building that was a converted 2-story art festival building. It was once a funeral home. One night we stayed late, hung upstairs where the casket elevator came up to the 2nd story, telling ghost stories, scared ourselves to death, heard suspicious creaking & then we were outta there. My heart was a lot younger back then.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

S2G said:


> I use to travel all over doing surveying & laser scanning. We were at Dupont in Richmond VA in an abandoned building that was literally falling down slowly. Its pitch black down these alleys between machines with just basically street lights on the main around. Huge beware of black windows stamps everywhere. I get setup waiting on my partner. I'm bent over leveling the tripod when I notice this grey reflection in my safety glasses. It was a guy sqenting looking at what I'm doing. He realizes im looking at his flection & his eyes get big. I'm thinking its someone screwing with me probably my partner. The grey starts pulling back as I'm turning. Then when I stand up the grey fades into the darkness. Fresked me out
> 
> I'm wigged out now telling these


Yeah
I know the feeling


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

I have a theory on ghosts: I believe that is is either
A) An organism capable of near- perfect mimicry that isn't exactly made of matter as we know it
B) A time distortion showing the past, perhaps like a mini wormhole? This one could also explain inanimate objects seeming to dissapear. 
I don't know, I always thought this was interesting to think about.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

SasquatchTortoise said:


> I have a theory on ghosts: I believe that is is either
> A) An organism capable of near- perfect mimicry that isn't exactly made of matter as we know it
> B) A time distortion showing the past, perhaps like a mini wormhole? This one could also explain inanimate objects seeming to dissapear.
> I don't know, I always thought this was interesting to think about.


As for myself, someone who seeks logic in everything and that has had some very illogical things happen to me.
I wish I could place an explanation on them.
These are loose ends that I'd like to wrap up for my peace of mind. And they bother me a lot.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I spoke to a cousin of mine recently.
> I told him about my ghost stories thread here and that I had mentioned our common aunts poltergeist story.
> Apparently his father (my uncle) and he were also haunted decades ago. But none of his 5 other siblings or his mother experienced anything at all.
> He got very emotional and started shaking. But he refused to talk about his experiences.
> He said he just wants to forget them.
> Hopefully I can find out more in the future. Since it is immediate family, I'd like to see if there are any similarities in experiences.
> The more time that passes, the less I remember the fear. And I'm just interested in what exactly it was. It stayed in the family but only effected certain individuals.
> At least it seems to have all gone away by 1980.


That cousin has now revealed to me that his father. My uncle saw a man standing next to his bed several times that vanished when he would swing a pillow at him, etc.
And that the cousin saw that man also and on two occasions saw two heads without bodies floating around his bedroom at high speed as if one was chasing the other.
He said a lot of other stuff was going on too. But didn't elaborate.
I'll post again if he tells me more.
I was a little disappointed that those events showed no similarities to my own.


----------



## Jan A

ZEROPILOT said:


> That cousin has now revealed to me that his father. My uncle saw a man standing next to his bed several times that vanished when he would swing a pillow at him, etc.
> And that the cousin saw that man also and on two occasions saw two heads without bodies floating around his bedroom at high speed as if one was chasing the other.
> He said a lot of other stuff was going on too. But didn't elaborate.
> I'll post again if he tells me more.
> I was a little disappointed that those events showed no similarities to my own.


Something bad or very revealing happened to your cousin, IMHAO, or he would be more forthcoming. It could be something he or someone close to him did that has come back to literally haunt him. 

Perhaps your cousin thinks you will judge him if he lays it out for you. Perhaps he's really haunted & is embarassed by it. 

I had nightly nightmares as a kid so Star Trek (original) was my 1st Sci Fi show when I was in high school that I was allowed to watch. I've been fascinated ever since but I can't watch zombie movies which, in my mind, is as close to nasty ghosts as you can get. Slashers, vampires, werewolves, ghosts, creepy clowns--no problems. Zombies--I'm outta there.

I constantly evaluate my recollections. There are things I recollect where I question whether they happened or not. I guess it's part of the journey.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jan A said:


> Something bad or very revealing happened to your cousin, IMHAO, or he would be more forthcoming. It could be something he or someone close to him did that has come back to literally haunt him.
> 
> Perhaps your cousin thinks you will judge him if he lays it out for you. Perhaps he's really haunted & is embarassed by it.
> 
> I had nightly nightmares as a kid so Star Trek (original) was my 1st Sci Fi show when I was in high school that I was allowed to watch. I've been fascinated ever since but I can't watch zombie movies which, in my mind, is as close to nasty ghosts as you can get. Slashers, vampires, werewolves, ghosts, creepy clowns--no problems. Zombies--I'm outta there.
> 
> I constantly evaluate my recollections. There are things I recollect where I question whether they happened or not. I guess it's part of the journey.


He told me those stories after I mentioned me getting clubbed like a baby fur seal with my LARRY THE LION


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Somehow, telling hundreds of strangers here is easier than telling even one relative face to face any of my stories


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Today I went to lunch with my step brother and began to mention one of the stories Ive shared with you here.
And I promptly stopped after noticing his reaction.
So, no talk of religion, politics or ghosts?


----------



## TaylorTortoise

one time... I was leaving my cousins house. I instantly looked in my aunts office by the double doors as if I was supposed to... I then saw and heard a cats tail wack against the glass as my uncle walked me out to the door around 10:00 pm. I heard it and saw it with my own eyes... MY aunt and uncle do NOT have a cat. They have a dog. I know what I saw...... I at the time, was into believing the universe, and healing crystals as a natural healing remedy, I am catholic. However, I was experimenting my spirituality.
I believe in Ghosts, have seen black long shadows from the corner of my eye, the same shadows my mom describes.

Another story I have:
I used to always feel something staring or in the same presence as me. I used to wake up every single nigh around 3:15 am. I one time, Heard a little girls voice race across my bed room. I instantly got up and ran to my parents room. I was frightened. A few years later.... My friend introduced me to a pendulum. something I used to experiment my spirituality. (Not knowing the actual use) I invited what I believe a ghost,spirit into my house... others who'm Ive shared the story with claimed it belonged to someone. I gave this pendulum to my aunt who then gave it to her boyfriend... He woke up one morning an saw a little girl standing at his bed room door. He threw the pendulum out his window.

I wonder if the same girl I heard in my sleep at 3:15pm was related to the pendulum?

Weird.... creepy.... stuff REAL EVENTS


----------



## TaylorTortoise

Sometimes I feel like certain people are gifted and have a 6th sense. 
I also believe, if you seek the "other realm" or "welcome it" so to say, ghosts will be more welcomed into your world, eyes. So I began to learn more about god, jesus, satan and I now read every single night to keep my faith strong and god by my side to protect me.


----------



## JenC

I was on vacation in Hawaii (Oahu).
We were leaving next day and needed to get an odd shaped box for a mirror we bought we were taking home.
Went to Public Storage off the freeway.
Next to building was what was left of an old Cemetary. It was abandoned and was overgrown. Had a chain link fence around the portion still there. 
it bothered me so much I had to go look through fence. It was a Japanese Cemetary from ?
It was in an industrial area with homes above. Completely abandoned with new building all around except for fenced area.
It bothered me to the point I asked the girl at the front desk why it was abandoned.
She thought we were locals and knew the history.
The land where Public Storage sat and all the homes on the hill were built on top of the old Cemetary. The fenced off area was what was left of the Cemetary. In the 70’s there was a drive in built there and people would see a faceless Japanese woman in the bathroom late at night. True. 
I had no clue.
Just getting an odd shaped box


----------



## TaylorTortoise

JenC said:


> I was on vacation in Hawaii (Oahu).
> We were leaving next day and needed to get an odd shaped box for a mirror we bought we were taking home.
> Went to Public Storage off the freeway.
> Next to building was what was left of an old Cemetary. It was abandoned and was overgrown. Had a chain link fence around the portion still there.
> it bothered me so much I had to go look through fence. It was a Japanese Cemetary from ?
> It was in an industrial area with homes above. Completely abandoned with new building all around except for fenced area.
> It bothered me to the point I asked the girl at the front desk why it was abandoned.
> She thought we were locals and knew the history.
> The land where Public Storage sat and all the homes on the hill were built on top of the old Cemetary. The fenced off area was what was left of the Cemetary. In the 70’s there was a drive in built there and people would see a faceless Japanese woman in the bathroom late at night. True.
> I had no clue.
> Just getting an odd shaped box


What type of drive in was it like where houses were? Was it haunted where people would see a faceless Japanese woman?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I appreciate y'all adding your stories.
I'm sure there are many more out there and maybe we can shake a few more of them out.


----------



## Cathie G

TaylorTortoise said:


> Sometimes I feel like certain people are gifted and have a 6th sense.
> I also believe, if you seek the "other realm" or "welcome it" so to say, ghosts will be more welcomed into your world, eyes. So I began to learn more about god, jesus, satan and I now read every single night to keep my faith strong and god by my side to protect me.


Me too.


----------



## mark1

girl i knew bought this house in which the previous owner had killed himself ..... she always told me she heard noises like mumbling and scratching , i never thought much of it , i heard stuff too , but it was a big old house with lots of trees around ....... i was doing some work there while her and the kids were away .... was winter where it's dark here at 5pm ..... went over there after work , house was completely dark , turned on the lights in the foyer , there were staircases on both sides of the foyer going up to a balcony/hallway parallel to the entrance , going left and right , i needed to go down the hallway to the right , long hallway and it was noticeably pitch black dark , i turned on the lights in the hallway , at the end of the hallway was the master bedroom on the left , double doors were open ......... to the right another hallway , at the end of that hallway was the room i was working in , that hallway was completely dark also , i turned on the lights and went to the room i was working in ..... when i was done i went to go down the hallway and all the lights in the master bedroom were on including the lamps and the master bathroom lights , checked the doors to the bedroom balcony , they were locked ,checked the front door on my way out , it was locked , i didn't check the rest of the house , figured if someone was in there they could let themselves out ...... might not be a " i seen a ghost " story , but it sure was a memorable experience , was easily 20yrs ago , probably the only time i ever thought ghost ...........house always kinda freaked me out a bit after that ........ if you were to picture a haunted house , this one definitely looked the part ......


----------



## autumn_0201

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does anyone else have family "ghost" stories? Maybe not actual ghosts, but real events that are too strange for you to understand?
> While I myself have had some unexplained (to me) incidents from about the age of 5 until about 17, what I'll share with you now is something that happened 40 years ago to my great aunts. The two nutty, never married sisters of my grandmother. They were both very odd. But this story made the local news as well as the newspaper:
> 
> One day when my aunts arrived home from shopping they met a young boy who was shoveling snow from their driveway. He asked to be paid. Then said that the lady upstairs in the house asked him to clear the driveway and that she would pay him when he was finished. This alarmed my aunts because they lived alone and when the looked up on the second floor they could see an open window. A window that never had been opened by anyone because the wooden frame had been stuck for decades and painted over many times. It was a very old house.
> They had a neighbor call the police.
> They entered after the police found no one in the house and saw no damage or vandalism. All doors were still locked.
> My aunts then entered the house and saw that nothing was stolen or damaged, but everything. Every piece of furniture, items on dressers, every article in the house had been moved the the exact other side. Like a mirror image. Including undisturbed bedding on backward facing beds as well as a very heavy "China cabinet" that had previously taken two large men to place in the living room, moved across the room with no marks on the floor, The dust still intact around where it had sat before still in the shape of the cabinet. The items in the cabinet had all swapped positions as well.
> 
> After this, the family never discounted their stories. And other family members had their own stories in the years that followed.
> 
> This would have made for a better Halloween thread. Sorry.



This isn't about my family but about my classmate from last year. 
She acted weirdly for about 3 days and it was soooo scary for me as I couldn't sleep during this period of time.
The first time, I was doing homework when she suddenly threw books to the ground. By that time I was more annoyed than scared because it seemed like she was throwing a tantrum. But then, she stared at the people and I was one of them. Her eyes looked quite mad and she looked absolutely livid. Then she just collapsed into the ground and cried.
The second day, she was doing fine until she took off her glasses. Then, she had the same eyes and face again suddenly and started kicking the table. She threw her calculator into the ground and continued kicking harder until the person in front of her looked at her with an annoyed face and told her to stop. Then, she just stood up and went to the person and tried to choke her. Everyone went to stop it and then she collapsed again. Then she suddenly got up really quickly, gave a bone chilling laugh and collapsed again. Then, she cried and collapsed again. This was more creepy to me than to the others since I literally sat RIGHT NEXT to her. I was terrified af. Thankfully, I didn't get hurt or anything. 
The third day, we were in the science lab. Her friend went to the teacher's office at the moment. She just suddenly ran to the back of the lab and pointed to the wall and screamed for her friend. Someone tried to tell her she wasn't there but she didn't stop. Then she just pushed the person trying to stop her to the ground and ran out, giving that bone chilling laugh again. We were all petrified and some students even cried. 
That was not all, but these 3 were in my mind the most. I feel bad for the girl as people swirled rumours about her, but it was definitely frightened me for life. In a more logical way, she could have had schizophrenia but no one was really sure about that. Now she is doing ok and I still hope she has a good life in the future, but damn that was scary and unusual for sure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

autumn_0201 said:


> This isn't about my family but about my classmate from last year.
> She acted weirdly for about 3 days and it was soooo scary for me as I couldn't sleep during this period of time.
> The first time, I was doing homework when she suddenly threw books to the ground. By that time I was more annoyed than scared because it seemed like she was throwing a tantrum. But then, she stared at the people and I was one of them. Her eyes looked quite mad and she looked absolutely livid. Then she just collapsed into the ground and cried.
> The second day, she was doing fine until she took off her glasses. Then, she had the same eyes and face again suddenly and started kicking the table. She threw her calculator into the ground and continued kicking harder until the person in front of her looked at her with an annoyed face and told her to stop. Then, she just stood up and went to the person and tried to choke her. Everyone went to stop it and then she collapsed again. Then she suddenly got up really quickly, gave a bone chilling laugh and collapsed again. Then, she cried and collapsed again. This was more creepy to me than to the others since I literally sat RIGHT NEXT to her. I was terrified af. Thankfully, I didn't get hurt or anything.
> The third day, we were in the science lab. Her friend went to the teacher's office at the moment. She just suddenly ran to the back of the lab and pointed to the wall and screamed for her friend. Someone tried to tell her she wasn't there but she didn't stop. Then she just pushed the person trying to stop her to the ground and ran out, giving that bone chilling laugh again. We were all petrified and some students even cried.
> That was not all, but these 3 were in my mind the most. I feel bad for the girl as people swirled rumours about her, but it was definitely frightened me for life. In a more logical way, she could have had schizophrenia but no one was really sure about that. Now she is doing ok and I still hope she has a good life in the future, but damn that was scary and unusual for sure.


Yes.
Most unusual.
Thank you.


----------



## Jan A

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> Most unusual.
> Thank you.


New thread if we get bored with ghost stories--TRULY weird things that happened while we were in school when they were still teaching the 3 R's. 

I do believe in good & evil.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jan A said:


> New thread if we get bored with ghost stories--TRULY weird things that happened while we were in school when they were still teaching the 3 R's.
> 
> I do believe in good & evil.


Plenty of weird things happened in MY grade school.
I went to a private, Catholic one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Let's give this thread a poke and see if anyone else has a spooky story to share...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

autumn_0201 said:


> This isn't about my family but about my classmate from last year.
> She acted weirdly for about 3 days and it was soooo scary for me as I couldn't sleep during this period of time.
> The first time, I was doing homework when she suddenly threw books to the ground. By that time I was more annoyed than scared because it seemed like she was throwing a tantrum. But then, she stared at the people and I was one of them. Her eyes looked quite mad and she looked absolutely livid. Then she just collapsed into the ground and cried.
> The second day, she was doing fine until she took off her glasses. Then, she had the same eyes and face again suddenly and started kicking the table. She threw her calculator into the ground and continued kicking harder until the person in front of her looked at her with an annoyed face and told her to stop. Then, she just stood up and went to the person and tried to choke her. Everyone went to stop it and then she collapsed again. Then she suddenly got up really quickly, gave a bone chilling laugh and collapsed again. Then, she cried and collapsed again. This was more creepy to me than to the others since I literally sat RIGHT NEXT to her. I was terrified af. Thankfully, I didn't get hurt or anything.
> The third day, we were in the science lab. Her friend went to the teacher's office at the moment. She just suddenly ran to the back of the lab and pointed to the wall and screamed for her friend. Someone tried to tell her she wasn't there but she didn't stop. Then she just pushed the person trying to stop her to the ground and ran out, giving that bone chilling laugh again. We were all petrified and some students even cried.
> That was not all, but these 3 were in my mind the most. I feel bad for the girl as people swirled rumours about her, but it was definitely frightened me for life. In a more logical way, she could have had schizophrenia but no one was really sure about that. Now she is doing ok and I still hope she has a good life in the future, but damn that was scary and unusual for sure.


Have you seen her again?


----------



## RumRunner

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you seen her again?


I live in a home that was built in the 70's and don't have any knowledge about the history of the house. About 20 years ago my family was getting ready to sit down for dinner like any other night. My 8 year old daughter wanted to get something from her bedroom before she sat down to eat. She came back to the kitchen with her hands covering her mouth and clearly rattled. We asked her what's the matter? She said that she went to her room and there was a girl sitting on her bed. I immediately went to her room and I didn't see anything. Very weird as she is a very intelligent girl. So my wife and I start asking her questions about what she saw. She was still trying to articulate what she saw and our 6 year old son walks in. So as he starts hearing our questions and our daughter's description and casually remarks "Oh I've seen that girl, she was sitting Leah's bedroom. 
What???
Now I am trying to process this as best as I can and then recall when my wife was constantly getting up when they were toddlers because she would always hear a child's footsteps in our hallway. The kids rooms were across the hall. She would be expecting it to be one of our kids out of bed but when she checked, everyone was asleep. So everyone in my home experienced the little girl except me but I always felt a presence in the hall. No evil, just a presence. 
So we decided that night that our daughter saw the ghost that the best thing we could do is invite the little girls spirit to be part of our family. We announced to her that if she needs a family we will be happy to have you join us but please don't try to scare us. 
It worked out just fine. Nobody ever saw her again. I still live there and think about her when I'm in the hall


----------



## ZEROPILOT

RumRunner said:


> I live in a home that was built in the 70's and don't have any knowledge about the history of the house. About 20 years ago my family was getting ready to sit down for dinner like any other night. My 8 year old daughter wanted to get something from her bedroom before she sat down to eat. She came back to the kitchen with her hands covering her mouth and clearly rattled. We asked her what's the matter? She said that she went to her room and there was a girl sitting on her bed. I immediately went to her room and I didn't see anything. Very weird as she is a very intelligent girl. So my wife and I start asking her questions about what she saw. She was still trying to articulate what she saw and our 6 year old son walks in. So as he starts hearing our questions and our daughter's description and casually remarks "Oh I've seen that girl, she was sitting Leah's bedroom.
> What???
> Now I am trying to process this as best as I can and then recall when my wife was constantly getting up when they were toddlers because she would always hear a child's footsteps in our hallway. The kids rooms were across the hall. She would be expecting it to be one of our kids out of bed but when she checked, everyone was asleep. So everyone in my home experienced the little girl except me but I always felt a presence in the hall. No evil, just a presence.
> So we decided that night that our daughter saw the ghost that the best thing we could do is invite the little girls spirit to be part of our family. We announced to her that if she needs a family we will be happy to have you join us but please don't try to scare us.
> It worked out just fine. Nobody ever saw her again. I still live there and think about her when I'm in the hall


Wow 
That's a good one.
Thanks.


----------



## autumn_0201

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you seen her again?



I am in the same class as her currently but because of the pandemic we aren't able to go to school. If we can in the future then I will be able to see her again. But I think she's doing fine now. Hope she is!


----------



## Aloysius Taschse

This didn't happen to me or my family, but a family friend experienced it and still has nightmares today. I've never really had a chance to give this story before, but I found this thread and it was 9/11, on Saturday, so I figured it might be appropriate.

So here's some quick background information: My dad's friend was a teacher at a school in New York and has a son who has some developmental issues. Despite this, his son is one of the most optimistic, nice, and happy people I've ever met and his father and mother are very proud and accepting of him. Anyways, my father's friend was a teacher during the September 11 attacks in 2001 and was teaching class when it happened. The story starts a day before this however, and it has puzzled his parents for many years.

So the story begins when my father's friend arrives home from work and meets his son, who is having a temper tantrum. he is about 7-8 at the time but acted like a 1-2 year old, due to the developmental issues. He is generally very kind and calm but today he was screaming and kicking and crying constantly. His father asks what's wrong and he can only make out a few words. "Towers" "Fall" "Airplane" "Bad men" "Tomorrow". His parents are intrigued and ask more. He is able to say: "Trade" "Towers" "Tall" "Fall" and repeats "Bad men" constantly all night. His parents are disturbed, as they kind of get his message, but go to sleep. The next day while teaching his students about the Proclamation of 1763 they hear a round rumble of a plane and look out the window. They see the plane crash into the tower and watch, horrified as it bursts into flames. I don't know exactly where the school was, but they can see the tower smoking and burning. He and his students are shocked and terrified, as a few of his pupils have parents working at the center. School ends for the day as the kids parents come running in for their children and he goes home, still shocked. His son looks at him when he comes in, saying "told you". 

This has been one of several occurrences, his son once saving his mothers life when they almost got hit by a drunk driver. Randomly his son will look up and when his parents ask what he sees he says "angels". His father is one of the most trustworthy people I know, and I wonder about it every few days.


----------



## Jan A

Aloysius Taschse said:


> This didn't happen to me or my family, but a family friend experienced it and still has nightmares today. I've never really had a chance to give this story before, but I found this thread and it was 9/11, on Saturday, so I figured it might be appropriate.
> 
> So here's some quick background information: My dad's friend was a teacher at a school in New York and has a son who has some developmental issues. Despite this, his son is one of the most optimistic, nice, and happy people I've ever met and his father and mother are very proud and accepting of him. Anyways, my father's friend was a teacher during the September 11 attacks in 2001 and was teaching class when it happened. The story starts a day before this however, and it has puzzled his parents for many years.
> 
> So the story begins when my father's friend arrives home from work and meets his son, who is having a temper tantrum. he is about 7-8 at the time but acted like a 1-2 year old, due to the developmental issues. He is generally very kind and calm but today he was screaming and kicking and crying constantly. His father asks what's wrong and he can only make out a few words. "Towers" "Fall" "Airplane" "Bad men" "Tomorrow". His parents are intrigued and ask more. He is able to say: "Trade" "Towers" "Tall" "Fall" and repeats "Bad men" constantly all night. His parents are disturbed, as they kind of get his message, but go to sleep. The next day while teaching his students about the Proclamation of 1763 they hear a round rumble of a plane and look out the window. They see the plane crash into the tower and watch, horrified as it bursts into flames. I don't know exactly where the school was, but they can see the tower smoking and burning. He and his students are shocked and terrified, as a few of his pupils have parents working at the center. School ends for the day as the kids parents come running in for their children and he goes home, still shocked. His son looks at him when he comes in, saying "told you".
> 
> This has been one of several occurrences, his son once saving his mothers life when they almost got hit by a drunk driver. Randomly his son will look up and when his parents ask what he sees he says "angels". His father is one of the most trustworthy people I know, and I wonder about it every few days.


I think the truth, & I think Cathie would agree, is that people we deem "developmentally disabled" have other abilities or talents we don't understand. 

The young man who won "America's Got Talent" last year is autistic, blind, mute, never had a music, piano or singing lesson & learned to communicate thru music.

Your friend of a friend's son sees angels & events that haven't happened yet. Are angels good ghosts? I don't know.


----------



## nicoleann2214

Here are some short stories:
My dad had bought this older house that was built by a man named Fred. Weirdly there is an F carved into a lot of things made in the house. As I began staying there at night I would hear what sounded like a cord being dragged down the hallway. After that I always slept with my door locked and shut. I told my dad about it and that my mom had also heard it. He didn’t believe me of course and joked and said it was probably “Fred”. But then one day he told me that it could’ve been a coincidence but he came home one day (he lives alone) and he went into his basement and there was a shovel he had hanging up on the wall and it was way out in the middle of the floor. I thought it was soo weird and I still wonder about it.

Another story I have is that where I live a couple cities over there is this road called Gray road, and there are legends that there are ghosts out there and if you drive your car out there at night and park on tracks your “car will move” there are articles about it as well. Anyway, me and my grandma drove out there one night and we were looking in the woods and she swore she saw a guy in the woods standing there. I dont know if she was joking or what but she looked serious.

The last story I have is that I work in an old nursing home, and I have seen several shadows out of the corner of my eye. One thing I remember so clearly was, one night I was in a residents room and it was all dark (they were sleeping) and I felt someone walk by me and saw it in the corner of my eye. I thought it was one of the other nurses so I asked her and she said that she was no where near that room, and that a lot of nurses see things from that room. I was creeped out the whole night. A lot of the residents say they see little children running around, and there was two residents I remember who were flat out talking to “a little boy” and there was no one there. You never know. ?


----------



## Jan A

nicoleann2214 said:


> Here are some short stories:
> My dad had bought this older house that was built by a man named Fred. Weirdly there is an F carved into a lot of things made in the house. As I began staying there at night I would hear what sounded like a cord being dragged down the hallway. After that I always slept with my door locked and shut. I told my dad about it and that my mom had also heard it. He didn’t believe me of course and joked and said it was probably “Fred”. But then one day he told me that it could’ve been a coincidence but he came home one day (he lives alone) and he went into his basement and there was a shovel he had hanging up on the wall and it was way out in the middle of the floor. I thought it was soo weird and I still wonder about it.
> 
> Another story I have is that where I live a couple cities over there is this road called Gray road, and there are legends that there are ghosts out there and if you drive your car out there at night and park on tracks your “car will move” there are articles about it as well. Anyway, me and my grandma drove out there one night and we were looking in the woods and she swore she saw a guy in the woods standing there. I dont know if she was joking or what but she looked serious.
> 
> The last story I have is that I work in an old nursing home, and I have seen several shadows out of the corner of my eye. One thing I remember so clearly was, one night I was in a residents room and it was all dark (they were sleeping) and I felt someone walk by me and saw it in the corner of my eye. I thought it was one of the other nurses so I asked her and she said that she was no where near that room, and that a lot of nurses see things from that room. I was creeped out the whole night. A lot of the residents say they see little children running around, and there was two residents I remember who were flat out talking to “a little boy” and there was no one there. You never know. ?


A nursing home, especially one that's been there for a very long time, would seem to be the perfect place for ghosts. Your story reminded me of an X-Files episode where some of the elderly saw the bad ghost kind.


----------



## nicoleann2214

Jan A said:


> A nursing home, especially one that's been there for a very long time, would seem to be the perfect place for ghosts. Your story reminded me of an X-Files episode where some of the elderly saw the bad ghost kind.


Yes exactly LOL! Plus sooooo many people have passed away there in those rooms so it makes you wonder. I have heard stories as well that there will be lights on and call lights on for a room that no one is in. It’s weird.


----------



## nicoleann2214

@Jan A You just reminded me of another one from my work. One time a co-worker was telling me that the fire alarm was going off for a room that no one was in, and when they went in there to check there was a burn in the sheet and the room smelled like faint smoke. I found that weird too:.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I think the truth, & I think Cathie would agree, is that people we deem "developmentally disabled" have other abilities or talents we don't understand.
> 
> The young man who won "America's Got Talent" last year is autistic, blind, mute, never had a music, piano or singing lesson & learned to communicate thru music.
> 
> Your friend of a friend's son sees angels & events that haven't happened yet. Are angels good ghosts? I don't know.


I do agree. Even though Joe drives me crazy at times (he says the same thing to me) some of the stuff that goes on around him is just hilarious ?. He cheers people up just by being Joe. And he's a self taught cartoonist.


----------



## mike taylor

Not a ghost story but I find it interesting. In 2019 October 19th I lost my Dad to Cancer . While in his final days I would go visit him . He would hold full conversations with his brothers and sisters that passed long before him . The last time I went to visit he told me his mother was going to come pick him up at 5 am . It kinda freaked me out a little. He passed away just before 5 am the next morning . I still wonder if my grandmother came and picked him up . Had anyone else had something like that happen to them while a family member was sick ?


----------



## Jan A

mike taylor said:


> Not a ghost story but I find it interesting. In 2019 October 19th I lost my Dad to Cancer . While in his final days I would go visit him . He would hold full conversations with his brothers and sisters that passed long before him . The last time I went to visit he told me his mother was going to come pick him up at 5 am . It kinda freaked me out a little. He passed away just before 5 am the next morning . I still wonder if my grandmother came and picked him up . Had anyone else had something like that happen to them while a family member was sick ?


My mom thought she heard someone at the front door the night my dad died in a nursing home. She went to the front door & there he stood, wearing a suit, overcoat & a hat. She didn't open the door. I don't think she was at the nursing home when he died because she didn't drive a car.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> My mom thought she heard someone at the front door the night my dad died in a nursing home. She went to the front door & there he stood, wearing a suit, overcoat & a hat. She didn't open the door. I don't think she was at the nursing home when he died because she didn't drive a car.


I have to tell this story again here. While my mother was sick and dying of cancer she managed to buy me a Christmas present. She was so happy about it she told my coworkers that she had found something really pretty for me. Well Christmas came and it was a necklace with a dove and egg charm. The thing is I don't wear jewelry because it bugs me and she knew that. But it was pretty and from my mom so I appreciated it. Later in August the following year she passed. At her funeral there was a bird in the tree above her casket that would not shut up. It sang so loud I couldn't hear the preacher. I feel it was a special farewell for now to me.?


----------



## mike taylor

My cousin had a type of muscle Cancer so they had to take her leg so it put her in a wheel chair . For like two months before she passed she stayed with my mom in my backyard . I put a small two bedroom mobile home in my backyard for my mother and father . It was new nobody ever lived in it before my parents . My cousin would sit out on the porch and watch my dogs and turtles run around the yard .She was on a few medicines but nothing that would make her see stuff. She told me a small boy and a woman would walk around the backyard every evening. She described the same little boy and woman I've seen in my house . Without me saying anything about it to her. Right before she passed she would also talk to family members that were long gone . Just seems strange how she would know about the woman and little boy .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

nicoleann2214 said:


> @Jan A You just reminded me of another one from my work. One time a co-worker was telling me that the fire alarm was going off for a room that no one was in, and when they went in there to check there was a burn in the sheet and the room smelled like faint smoke. I found that weird too:.


Physical evidence that at least something actually happened


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> Not a ghost story but I find it interesting. In 2019 October 19th I lost my Dad to Cancer . While in his final days I would go visit him . He would hold full conversations with his brothers and sisters that passed long before him . The last time I went to visit he told me his mother was going to come pick him up at 5 am . It kinda freaked me out a little. He passed away just before 5 am the next morning . I still wonder if my grandmother came and picked him up . Had anyone else had something like that happen to them while a family member was sick ?


This story came in while I was out recovering from that stupid surgery. So I missed it.
My mom lives in a nursing home. Once, when she was extremely sick, she began "seeing dead people". Mostly family members.
I chalked it up to her dementia. But maybe she could sense others because she very nearly died?
I don't know.
I'm sorry about your dads passing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm very happy that this thread is continuing. And with new spooky and mysterious family stories.
Especially since it continued while I was absent!
Thank you all who have shared or stopped in to read stories so far!


----------



## Jan A

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm very happy that this thread is continuing. And with new spooky and mysterious family stories.
> Especially since it continued while I was absent!
> Thank you all who have shared or stopped in to read stories so far!


I'm a little surprised we don't get more family ghost stories from our members across the pond.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jan A said:


> I'm a little surprised we don't get more family ghost stories from our members across the pond.


I wondered that too.
I also think some folks are embarrassed to mention this stuff.
Even though its still pretty anonymous.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Well here is a ghost story from SA. My great grandfather who is still going strong, was high up in the police force about a tier below general.
He was stationed to look after a police station, alone at night.
He says he renembers standing behind the counter, when the door slowly opened, with no one behind it, it was glass panels, so you could see who came by. He heard chains being dragged accross the floor, and fell to his feet. Waiting. Back then, police stations had bedrooms for those stationed there. When everything was silent, he stood up and looked around.
When he reached the room, he saw a clear indentation on the bed, the shape was like that of a person sleeping on its back, legs and arms kept by its body, not moving. Even with all this going on he still stayed, until the next shift!


----------



## Jan A

TheLastGreen said:


> Well here is a ghost story from SA. My great grandfather who is still going strong, was high up in the police force about a tier below general.
> He was stationed to look after a police station, alone at night.
> He says he renembers standing behind the counter, when the door slowly opened, with no one behind it, it was glass panels, so you could see who came by. He heard chains being dragged accross the floor, and fell to his feet. Waiting. Back then, police stations had bedrooms for those stationed there. When everything was silent, he stood up and looked around.
> When he reached the room, he saw a clear indentation on the bed, the shape was like that of a person sleeping on its back, legs and arms kept by its body, not moving. Even with all this going on he still stayed, until the next shift!


Wow...that's up there...whose ghost???


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wondered that too.
> I also think some folks are embarrassed to mention this stuff.
> Even though its still pretty anonymous.


That's probably only true because they know it happens and afraid people will think they are crazy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> That's probably only true because they know it happens and afraid people will think they are crazy.


I've never said I WASN'T crazy.
But my stories are as accurate as I can truthfully recall.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never said I WASN'T crazy.
> But my stories are as accurate as I can truthfully recall.


I know what you mean. Only truely crazy people swear they haven't been driven crazy by life. ?


----------



## Cathie G

This is one I completely forgot about. One night when I was a teenager I couldn't sleep so I was up most of the night reading a novel. Around 3am I thought I heard my father walk in and say Hey Margie. That is my mom's name. My dad was not there though. He was staying around 50 miles away for work and wouldn't be home for a day or so. Well that kind of kept me awake a little longer. A little bit later an electric heater that was plugged in started shooting sparks from the cord across the carpet. I was terrified but managed to unplug it. I can't imagine the outcome if circumstances had been different. ? To the good Lord.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> This is one I completely forgot about. One night when I was a teenager I couldn't sleep so I was up most of the night reading a novel. Around 3am I thought I heard my father walk in and say Hey Margie. That is my mom's name. My dad was not there though. He was staying around 50 miles away for work and wouldn't be home for a day or so. Well that kind of kept me awake a little longer. A little bit later an electric heater that was plugged in started shooting sparks from the cord across the carpet. I was terrified but managed to unplug it. I can't imagine the outcome if circumstances had been different. ? To the good Lord.


Lucky.
Whatever kept you awake. It probably saved you some serious issues


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thank you @TheLastGreen for contributing to this thread with that fantastic addition.


----------



## mike taylor

It's awesome to know we all aren't crazy as hell. Lol So I'd say ghost are real! I've seen stuff that can't be nothing but a ghost.


----------



## mike taylor

ZEROPILOT said:


> This story came in while I was out recovering from that stupid surgery. So I missed it.
> My mom lives in a nursing home. Once, when she was extremely sick, she began "seeing dead people". Mostly family members.
> I chalked it up to her dementia. But maybe she could sense others because she very nearly died?
> I don't know.
> I'm sorry about your dads passing.


Thanks, losing my dad is one of the hardest things I've had to deal with. Never easy losing loved ones.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> Thanks, losing my dad is one of the hardest things I've had to deal with. Never easy losing loved ones.


I lost my dad in 2019.
He never mentioned anything strange on his side of the family except the family members themselves.
We were never particularly close, unfortunately


----------



## Dcatalano

mike taylor said:


> Not a ghost story but I find it interesting. In 2019 October 19th I lost my Dad to Cancer . While in his final days I would go visit him . He would hold full conversations with his brothers and sisters that passed long before him . The last time I went to visit he told me his mother was going to come pick him up at 5 am . It kinda freaked me out a little. He passed away just before 5 am the next morning . I still wonder if my grandmother came and picked him up . Had anyone else had something like that happen to them while a family member was sick ?


My grandmother lived in a nursing home after an amputation and losing her home to a fire. Her room was on the second floor, and when she was getting weak at the end of her life, she said she saw people at her window like her brother, who had passed away years earlier. It wasn’t long after that she died. I do believe she saw those who passed before her coming to take her home.


----------



## Dcatalano

My coworker, Hayley and I were just talking about how her daughter has seen weird things. One day on their way to school in the winter in Colorado, she said “Why is that family outside?” And Hayley asked “what family?” And her daughter said “There, in the field. The mama and baby, why are they outside? It’s so cold.” She said “Yeah, they’re people, oh wait, they’re clouds… no, they’re cloud people!” Her daughter was 4 at the time - Hayley couldn’t see anyone there!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thank you @Dcatalano for adding to our ghost type stories thread!


----------



## Lyn W

Dcatalano said:


> My coworker, Hayley and I were just talking about how her daughter has seen weird things. One day on their way to school in the winter in Colorado, she said “Why is that family outside?” And Hayley asked “what family?” And her daughter said “There, in the field. The mama and baby, why are they outside? It’s so cold.” She said “Yeah, they’re people, oh wait, they’re clouds… no, they’re cloud people!” Her daughter was 4 at the time - Hayley couldn’t see anyone there!


Your story reminded me that Just after my Dad died on Xmas Eve 33 years ago my niece who was 4 at the time came to visit my Mum, and on arriving she said hello to all of us there but also added 'Hello Pa.' Her Mum explained to her that Pa wasn't here now and she said 'Yes he is! He's sat in his chair with clouds around him.'
I think children can often sense things we adults dismiss.

Them the night before my Mum died 9 years later, I sat with her and although she hadn't really been with us or moved for days before because of the medication, during that night she would open her eyes, look straight ahead and kept rising from her pillow to reach out towards the end of her bed. I like to think it was my Dad come to take her with him.


----------



## Dcatalano

Lyn W said:


> Your story reminded me that Just after my Dad died on Xmas Eve 33 years ago my niece who was 4 at the time came to visit my Mum, and on arriving she said hello to all of us there but also added 'Hello Pa.' Her Mum explained to her that Pa wasn't here now and she said 'Yes he is! He's sat in his chair with clouds around him.'
> I think children can often sense things we adults dismiss.
> 
> Them the night before my Mum died 9 years later, I sat with her and although she hadn't really been with us or moved for days before because of the medication, during that night she would open her eyes, look straight ahead and kept rising from her pillow to reach out towards the end of her bed. I like to think it was my Dad come to take her with him.


Wow. That’s intense.
I agree that kids are probably more open to accepting that kind of experience than we are, so they have more of these stories to tell.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Dcatalano said:


> Wow. That’s intense.
> I agree that kids are probably more open to accepting that kind of experience than we are, so they have more of these stories to tell.


Does the fact that my experiences stopped when I was 17 mean than I was slow in the maturity process??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Your story reminded me that Just after my Dad died on Xmas Eve 33 years ago my niece who was 4 at the time came to visit my Mum, and on arriving she said hello to all of us there but also added 'Hello Pa.' Her Mum explained to her that Pa wasn't here now and she said 'Yes he is! He's sat in his chair with clouds around him.'
> I think children can often sense things we adults dismiss.
> 
> Them the night before my Mum died 9 years later, I sat with her and although she hadn't really been with us or moved for days before because of the medication, during that night she would open her eyes, look straight ahead and kept rising from her pillow to reach out towards the end of her bed. I like to think it was my Dad come to take her with him.


Although my mothers health is relatively good at the moment. She was near death twice before and BOTH times started speaking about dead relatives coming to visit her.
Relatives that seldom come up in our normal conversations.
It is something to wonder about.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

While this is likely to be more from lack of sleep than a ghost story, I thought I'd mention it here anyway.
I just spent a week up in Georgia visiting my mother.
On a long and boring country road I saw a man leaning up against a sign post up ahead in the distance.
He was thin and dressed in what I'd call "Cowboy" type clothes with a large western style hat.
As I got closer, I focused on him to get a better look and he disappeared. Just in a flash.
I felt like I was awake. It was daytime. And I have no idea what that was all about.


----------



## jeff kushner

As told to me;
"When I was giving birth to your brother in 1963, my heart stopped. Your Father and I had a RH incompatibility that caused issues. As I died, I left my body, I was in the corner of the room looking down on the doctors trying to resuscitate my body. There were three doctors in the room and two nurses, another brought in some piece of equipment. On the middle of the top shelf was a bible, it must be Father Murphy's from St Joseph in Ann Arbor, who had visited me earlier. He must have forgotten it. Next thing I knew, I was in pain, immense pain and I realized that I was alive. When they had me stabilized, I asked about the bible that Father Murphy had left, they told me there was no Father Murphy and no Priest had visited me that day, then the nurse turned and felt for the bible on the top shelf, where it couldn't be seen, her face turned white as she pulled it down. She nearly collapsed when she opened it....................signed by a Father Murphy. This was a big thing in 1963 and I was grilled for details of my experience by the attending physicians and all agreed something had intervened. They admitted, I wasn't responding to treatment yet suddenly, I was alive again. They never found Father Murphy."

My mom kept that bible......

My mom finally died in '16 at 92 years, she never believed in ghosts as I do, she believed in God as I do as well. That little brother of mine lived and is still a pita.....but I still get to tease him....he's uglier than me, he's the product of old parents.......

Not really a "ghost story".......but along the same vein.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jeff kushner said:


> As told to me;
> "When I was giving birth to your brother in 1963, my heart stopped. Your Father and I had a RH incompatibility that caused issues. As I died, I left my body, I was in the corner of the room looking down on the doctors trying to resuscitate my body. There were three doctors in the room and two nurses, another brought in some piece of equipment. On the middle of the top shelf was a bible, it must be Father Murphy's from St Joseph in Ann Arbor, who had visited me earlier. He must have forgotten it. Next thing I knew, I was in pain, immense pain and I realized that I was alive. When they had me stabilized, I asked about the bible that Father Murphy had left, they told me there was no Father Murphy and no Priest had visited me that day, then the nurse turned and felt for the bible on the top shelf, where it couldn't be seen, her face turned white as she pulled it down. She nearly collapsed when she opened it....................signed by a Father Murphy. This was a big thing in 1963 and I was grilled for details of my experience by the attending physicians and all agreed something had intervened. They admitted, I wasn't responding to treatment yet suddenly, I was alive again. They never found Father Murphy."
> 
> My mom kept that bible......
> 
> My mom finally died in '16 at 92 years, she never believed in ghosts as I do, she believed in God as I do as well. That little brother of mine lived and is still a pita.....but I still get to tease him....he's uglier than me, he's the product of old parents.......
> 
> Not really a "ghost story".......but along the same vein.....


Thanks.
It's an excellent addition to our little collection here!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I thought I'd give this old thread a poke and see if we can get just one or two last stories squeezed out


----------



## ZEROPILOT

About 6 months of inactivity.
I guess we're all ghosted out.


----------



## jeff kushner

Naw Z, we've got lots, just didn't want to be "greedy" last Winter. LOL


Who *doesn't *believe in ghosts? Come hang with me for a while.....you will have a different opinion than you do now...that's for sure! LOL

Okay, who has been to Gettysburg?

Connect the dots folks;
Youngest Daughter 8-10, bright imagination, bright red hair (& all that it entails-trust me)
Divining rods made from 50% pure silver...(Silfoss50)
Gettysburg at night

We used to go up often and went to the touristy places like the Jenny Wade house (she was the only civilian to be killed during the battle) and various tours and stuff. This is back when the Ghost Searching shows were still new and she asked me about ghosts.....I told her the truth, I believe there are things that we don't recognize or understand about death and that I keep an open mind. 

These pics were from a 2008 trip that included an outdoor "ghost tour".....typically lightweight stuff...but during the tour, people started getting really antsy, then the whispers.....they were feeling "presence"; 1 woman broke out walking away saying she was being chased.....of course we couldn't see anything.....but the camera....well, you decide.

The 1st two pics are taken on the battlefield as you can see statues and cannons looming in the shadows


Again, I've read the various reasons for the possible "scientific" reasons for the pics...so just decide for yourself. 

We had lots of visits where we struck out, no orbs, no answers to our questions, neither of us "feeling presence"....then there have been other trips that were so intense that I was thankful for the 2 hr trip back home so we could talk about what had happened and to help my child process it and not be afraid of it because they weren't answering my questions, she held the rods and they answered hers! She was pretty young for that kind of stuff so I was on the lookout for any signs that it may be a problem but she went through the "phase" after a couple years and really never discusses it except at Holidays 

The TV shows are fabricated crap.....what do they expect, a written note? NO, you need to KISS keep it super simple.....

We ask Yes/no stuff, open or close the rods to answer please. Amazing things....she "talked" to a Union soldier that was early 30's so he was "old" for back then, married and never saw the shot that killed him. 

She "spoke" with a Confederate soldier for 40 minutes one night and halfway through, asked him if it would be okay for Dad to continue cause her hands were sore, she transferred the diving rods to me and she asked and he answered.....opening and closing the rods in response, no matter the "levelness" of the rods.









This is the kind of trouble I was blessed with...this is when she was young, before she became dangerous!

Imagine those pretty blues rolling backwards, head spinning like a top and inhuman sounds erupting.....yup, her moms daughter!

LOL


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I can't say that I don't trust in divining rods considering the strange crap from my childhood.
Thanks for that contribution!


----------



## OliveW

Well I certainly have some reading to do tomorrow, and a couple of stories told to us kids by my great grandmother many decades ago. 

@jeff kushner that little blue eyed redhead is stunning! I have always thought that pure red hair and pale blue eyes is the most beautiful combination! She will look young all of her days. Gingers are blessed with a natural, internal fountain of youth.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

OliveW said:


> Well I certainly have some reading to do tomorrow, and a couple of stories told to us kids by my great grandmother many decades ago.
> 
> @jeff kushner that little blue eyed redhead is stunning! I have always thought that pure red hair and pale blue eyes is the most beautiful combination! She will look young all of her days. Gingers are blessed with a natural, internal fountain of youth.


For a boy it's a curse!
I had red hair too. Thank God it got brownish as I got older.
I still have the blue eyes


----------



## OliveW

ZEROPILOT said:


> For a boy it's a curse!
> I had red hair too. Thank God it got brownish as I got older.
> I still have the blue eyes



Nope, not a curse! LOL 

I LOVE red hair! Even males don't age like the rest of us mortals. My husband had beautiful red hair when he was younger. It turned more of a light brown with reddish tint as he got older. I wanted at least one of our children to have red hair, but none did. Both our girls do have blue eyes, though. Our boys all got brown eyes. 

He is 62 and just got gray hair in the past few years. I found my first gray hair at 29 years old.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Naw Z, we've got lots, just didn't want to be "greedy" last Winter. LOL
> 
> 
> Who *doesn't *believe in ghosts? Come hang with me for a while.....you will have a different opinion than you do now...that's for sure! LOL
> 
> Okay, who has been to Gettysburg?
> 
> Connect the dots folks;
> Youngest Daughter 8-10, bright imagination, bright red hair (& all that it entails-trust me)
> Divining rods made from 50% pure silver...(Silfoss50)
> Gettysburg at night
> 
> We used to go up often and went to the touristy places like the Jenny Wade house (she was the only civilian to be killed during the battle) and various tours and stuff. This is back when the Ghost Searching shows were still new and she asked me about ghosts.....I told her the truth, I believe there are things that we don't recognize or understand about death and that I keep an open mind.
> 
> These pics were from a 2008 trip that included an outdoor "ghost tour".....typically lightweight stuff...but during the tour, people started getting really antsy, then the whispers.....they were feeling "presence"; 1 woman broke out walking away saying she was being chased.....of course we couldn't see anything.....but the camera....well, you decide.
> 
> The 1st two pics are taken on the battlefield as you can see statues and cannons looming in the shadows
> 
> 
> Again, I've read the various reasons for the possible "scientific" reasons for the pics...so just decide for yourself.
> 
> We had lots of visits where we struck out, no orbs, no answers to our questions, neither of us "feeling presence"....then there have been other trips that were so intense that I was thankful for the 2 hr trip back home so we could talk about what had happened and to help my child process it and not be afraid of it because they weren't answering my questions, she held the rods and they answered hers! She was pretty young for that kind of stuff so I was on the lookout for any signs that it may be a problem but she went through the "phase" after a couple years and really never discusses it except at Holidays
> 
> The TV shows are fabricated crap.....what do they expect, a written note? NO, you need to KISS keep it super simple.....
> 
> We ask Yes/no stuff, open or close the rods to answer please. Amazing things....she "talked" to a Union soldier that was early 30's so he was "old" for back then, married and never saw the shot that killed him.
> 
> She "spoke" with a Confederate soldier for 40 minutes one night and halfway through, asked him if it would be okay for Dad to continue cause her hands were sore, she transferred the diving rods to me and she asked and he answered.....opening and closing the rods in response, no matter the "levelness" of the rods.
> 
> View attachment 351003
> View attachment 351004
> View attachment 351005
> View attachment 351006
> View attachment 351007
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of trouble I was blessed with...this is when she was young, before she became dangerous!
> 
> Imagine those pretty blues rolling backwards, head spinning like a top and inhuman sounds erupting.....yup, her moms daughter!
> 
> LOL
> 
> View attachment 351008


I keep coming back to this picture. She's so beautiful. I'm partial to redheads. My younger sister and brother were redheads too. My sister was born with blue eyes and her hair was the color of a brand new penny.


----------



## jeff kushner

I didn't mean to spike the thread, sorry OP. Ms Cathie, if you'd like to be haunted every day by the adult version, I can hook you up!

I can drop her off tonight, not that I'm in any rush to offload her or anything....jus sayin


LOL


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> I didn't mean to spike the thread, sorry OP. Ms Cathie, if you'd like to be haunted every day by the adult version, I can hook you up!
> 
> I can drop her off tonight, not that I'm in any rush to offload her or anything....jus sayin
> 
> 
> LOL


I already have 2 of them and more buttt thaanks  they did get that red on the noodle from way back. Thank the good Lord I'm a dirty blonde


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jeff kushner said:


> I didn't mean to spike the thread, sorry OP. Ms Cathie, if you'd like to be haunted every day by the adult version, I can hook you up!
> 
> I can drop her off tonight, not that I'm in any rush to offload her or anything....jus sayin
> 
> 
> LOL


No problem 
I'm just happy to see more action on this thread.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@Magz 
We know each other better now. Are you finally comfortable enough to share your ghost story?
Something about a pizza?


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Magz
> We know each other better now. Are you finally comfortable enough to share your ghost story?
> Something about a pizza?


Brain damage...I can't remember...got more of a hint?


----------



## Yvonne G

Magz said:


> Brain damage...I can't remember...got more of a hint?


I think it had something to do with your mother visiting you?????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I think it had something to do with your mother visiting you?????


Well, that would be a nightmare for sure. But I really don't remember.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I just went thru this thread looking for me...tbi was worse then...even I didn't understand what I was saying...lol I was maggie Cummmings then


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Magz said:


> I just went thru this thread looking for me...tbi was worse then...even I didn't understand what I was saying...lol I was maggie Cummmings then


Yes ma'am 
Thanks anyway.


----------

